# [MAL] Malaysia | road infrastructure • Lebuh raya



## nazrey

*Wi-Fi access at R&R spots on highway*


TAPAH: If you are travelling along the North-South Expressway and need access to the Internet, look no further than the rest and recreation (R&Rs) areas at the Sungai Buloh overhead bridge restaurant, Tapah, Sungai Perak and Gunung Semanggol. These are the hotspots for wireless connection for Internet access from laptops, personal digital assistants and mobile phones.

The connection was made available yesterday by PLUS Expressway Berhad, which had invested RM600,000 to equip the four R&Rs with the facility.

PLUS chairman Tan Sri Mohd Sheriff Mohd Kassim said the wireless connection would be made available at the remaining 16 R&Rs before the end of the year, adding that PLUS would be investing another RM2.4 million for the venture.

"Internet access through wireless connection will soon be available at all the R&Rs, from Johor right up to Kedah.

"And it is free access, 24 hours daily. Everyone can use it," he said after the launch of the wireless connection at the R&R here yesterday by Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Tajol Rosli Ghazali.

Mohd Sheriff said the wireless connection was an additional facility PLUS would be providing by next year at all its R&Rs besides the usual amenities of a food court, restroom complex, surau and others.

The wireless connection provided by PLUS uses the Wi-Fi (wireless fidelity) technology with 2.4 GHz, which is Internet connectivity without the hassle of wires.

Access to the Wi-Fi network is usually available in all laptops, mobile phones and PDAs which are Wi-Fi enabled.

Meanwhile, Tajol Rosli said more than 80 per cent of areas in Perak would have Internet access via the wireless broadband connection before the end of next year.

Also present at the launch were Perak Multimedia and Human Resources Committee chairman Datuk Dr Zambry Kadir, PLUS Expressway managing director Datuk Idrose Mohamed and TM Net Sdn Bhd chief operating officer Michael Lai.


----------



## nazrey

*Linkedua*

The Second Link refers to the Bridge that spans Malaysia and Singapore and the Malaysian highway that leads to (and from) the Bridge. It is known as the "Second" Link as it is the second land crossing built between the two countries after the Johor Causeway, which was constructed in the 1920s. The Second Link is formally known as the "Malaysia-Singapore Second Crossing", but sometimes called the "Second Crossing" or simply, its Malay equivalent, "Linkedua". It is officially numbered "E3" and is part of the Malaysian national network of highways.

The Second Link brings to you a faster, safer and easier passage to Malaysia or Singapore and back. It comprises a wide and modern bridge as well as stretches of wide and beautifully-landscaped expressways. It was built with your safety, comfort and convenience in mind. Whether you are rushing to keep an appointment or cruising on a pleasure trip, you will surely appreciate the speedy clearance at the customs and immigration checkpoints, the fast and easy mode of payment at the toll plazas, the smooth travel on the wide expressways, and the relaxing atmosphere at the Rest and Service Areas.

The Second Link comprises the following physical components:
- a twin-deck bridge supporting a dual three-lane carriageway linking Tanjong Kupang in Johor and Jalan Ahmad Ibrahim at Tuas in Singapore. 

- expressways totalling about 44 kilometres stretching from Tanjung Kupang northwards to as far as Senai, linking seamlessly to Malaysia's North- South Expressway and the Senai International Airport. 

- the Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex, also known as Kompleks Sultan Abu Bakar (KSAB). 

- ancillary facilities such as toll plazas, rest and service areas (RSA) and a motorist assistance service known as LINK Ronda.


----------



## nazrey

*PLUS 
Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan - North South Highway *
PLUS TV Commercial

The North South Highway, a 772-km highwayway extending from the border of Thailand in the north to the border of Singapore in the south, plays a major role in serving the needs of the road transportation industry for the coming decades. Constructed in phases over a period of seven years (from 1988 to 1995), the North-South Highwayway was completed 15 months ahead of schedule and was fully operational by February 1994. It was officially opened on September 8 1994 by the Prime Minister of Malaysia, YAB Dato' Seri Dr. Mahathir Mohamad, signalling the coming of age of Malaysia's road transportation system. The North-South Expressway starts at Bukit Kayu Hitam and ends in Johor Bahru, linking all major cities on the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia between Thailand and Singapore. In addition, three other adjoining expressways complete the total 847.7 km of inter-urban toll highways referred to collectively as the North-South Expressway under PLUS' concession, namely the North Klang Valley Expressway, Federal Highway Route 2 and the Seremban-Port Dickson Highway.

The immediate benefits of the project were most evident in reductions in congestion and travelling time experienced by expressway users, especially during festive seasons when the traditional "balik kampung" phenomenon manifests itself in the form of peak traffic volumes as Malaysians return to their hometowns to celebrate the holidays. Other benefits in the form of economic development were perhaps less apparent in the early years but became more and more visible as new townships and industrial parks began to take shape along the length of the expressway and trade and tourism enjoyed a new era of growth. Today, the North-South Expressway connects to other major expressways such as the North-South Expressway Central Link (NSECL) and the Malaysia-Singapore Second Crossing (MSSC), enhancing even further the level of accessibility to the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia via major ports of entry into the country.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur from Genting Highland, Pahang


----------



## nazrey

MOTORWAY RAMPS AT KL - SEREMBAN (u/c) 
Part of SMART Tunnel


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuhraya Pantai Timur*

East Coast Expressway, ECE or (Malay: Lebuhraya Pantai Timur) (LPT ) is a main expressway in Malaysia. It is an extension of Karak Expressway, which starts from Karak to Kuala Lumpur. It provides a link from the West Coast of Peninsular Malaysia to the East Coast of Peninsular Malaysia. It features a closed toll system like the North-South Expressway.

Construction of the East Coast Expressway began in 2000, with Phase 1 opened in August 2004. Phase 2 of the expressway, which will extend the highway to Terengganu, is under construction.

Photos by Zairi of flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

-edit-


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya*






































Melawati Palace


----------



## nazrey

@ Salak Tinggi Station >>>


----------



## nazrey

-edit-


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway


----------



## nazrey

In Parallel with Rapid KL (LRT line)


----------



## nazrey

From Pbase.com


----------



## nazrey

Penang and butterworth


----------



## OshHisham

nazrey....is this thread is about malaysia highways..?why did u include unrelated pictures..etc putrajaya


----------



## hkskyline

*Highway hijackings in Malaysia cost millions, say reports *

KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 9, 2007 (AFP) - Highway hijackings of trucks in Malaysia's north have led to millions of dollars in losses and are eroding investor confidence, reports said Tuesday. 

Transport Minister Chan Kong Choy said trucks with consignments of electronic chips and computers were often targeted last year, with losses estimated at 30 million ringgit (8.54 million dollars). 

"The consignments are usually high-value goods such as electronic items and there have been cases where lorries belonging to one transport company have been hijacked 10 times," Chan was quoted as saying in the New Straits Times. 

The minister vowed Malaysia's cabinet would tackle the problem, highlighted in a meeting Chan held with an association of truck drivers from Malaysia's northern region, reports said. 

"It brings an adverse impact on the investment environment as a lot of high-value goods are based on just-in-time delivery. Such robberies will erode the confidence of local and foreign investors," Chan was quoted as saying in the Star daily. 

The drivers, who presented a memorandum outlining their concerns to the minister, fear losing business. 

"When there are too many hijacking cases, insurance companies refuse to provide any more insurance coverage. The lorry company also faces the risk of losing contracts," said Chan. 

The complaints represent another blow to Malaysian authorities, who were left red-faced when chips worth 50 million ringgit were stolen in November from a cargo complex in northern Penang state, known as Southeast Asia's "Silicon Valley". 

The robbery, the largest in Malaysia's history, left US semiconductor giant Intel shocked at poor security at the facility and triggered fears that investment in Malaysia could be hit.


----------



## pedang

oshkoshbgood said:


> nazrey....is this thread is about malaysia highways..?why did u include unrelated pictures..etc putrajaya


i can see putrajaya expressway la


----------



## Geminian

Probably nazrey too excited posting photos he included the Putrajaya pics...I think that is not a expressway mate.just a very longgggg roaaaadd.:lol:


----------



## acela

Maybe the definition of highways isn't clear in malaysia as why a road with more one lane can be considered as a highway as shown in the putrajaya pics haha.Some ppl just got confused.


----------



## nazrey

To know Malaysia is To love Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

A highway and tollbooth leads to the city of Kuala Lumpur.
Image: © Louie Psihoyos/CORBIS


----------



## OshHisham

pedang said:


> i can see putrajaya expressway la


that is not expressway lah pedang...that is just an 'ordinary road'. or perhaps FEDERAL ROAD?


----------



## OshHisham

nazrey said:


> To know Malaysia is To love Malaysia


yes...but make it in another thread


----------



## nazrey

Tak pe larrr! sekit sikit..


----------



## nazrey

To know Malaysia is To love Malaysia
PLUS Highway
Photos by Zairi of flickr.com










Sg. Buloh


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway
Exit to Guthrie Highway
Photos by Zairi of flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway
Lembah Beringin
Photos by Zairi of flickr.com



















2km from Lembah Beringin Exit


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway
Bernam Jaya Flyover
Photos by Zairi of flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

Lebuhraya Pantai Timur (LPT)
Photos by Zairi of flickr.com














































Kecuali kecemasan





































Pahang State Gateway
Bridge near Temerloh R&R 










Karak Toll Gate (from Kuantan) 










Bentong Toll Gate (from Kuala Lumpur) 










Way to Bukit Tinggi Resort (Colmar Topicale of Malaysia)



















Karak Highway


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KLang valley


----------



## nazrey

Shah Alam Expressway


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian expressway toll rate list signboard


----------



## nazrey

Penang Bridge


----------



## nazrey

Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan
(PLUS Highway)


----------



## nazrey

*Sistem Lingkaran-Lebuhraya Kajang Sdn Bhd (SILK)*

SILK, more popularly known as KAJANG SILK Highway was incorporated in Malaysia under the Companies Act, 1965 as a private limited company on 20 December 1995. SILK is a single purpose company that holds the concession granted by the Government of Malaysia to design, construct, operate and maintain the 37km KAJANG SILK Highway.


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan - North South Highway 
Source : PLUS



















*Overhead Bridge Restaurants*

The Overhead Bridge Restaurants are one stop rest areas that provide a 
variety of facilities for users. Straddling the Expressway, this one stop 
convenient centre is the first of its kind in the country, enabling users to 
enjoy the facilities offered at each bound of the highway. OBRs also give the
users a chance to enjoy their meals at one of the air-conditioned 
restaurants as they observe the traffic below. 

Located at two major sites: Sg. Buloh and Ayer Keroh, these OBRS namely 
the Sungai Buloh OBR and the Ayer Keroh OBR are the preferred rest stop 
areas for many users of the NSE. The number of travellers has increased 
dramatically over the years due to the excellent facilities and variety of 
restaurants and eateries provided there.

The Sungai Buloh Overhead Restaurant on the North-South Expressway Northern Route.


----------



## nazrey

The Shah Alam Expressway towards Sri Petaling.


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian Road
Cyberjaya, Silicon Valley of Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian Road
Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey

Melaka City, Melaka



















Beside Road :
MELAKA SENTRAL BUS TERMINAL (The 1st Air condition bus terminal in Malaysia)


----------



## nazrey

Kuching, Sarawak



















Beside Road :
Kuching Amphitheatre


----------



## nazrey

Alor Star, Kedah


----------



## nazrey

Consider the faceof road...
Johor Bahru, Johor


----------



## nazrey

Gurney Drive, Penang - Gold Coast of Malaysia










Gorge Town, Prime Living of Penang










Beside Road : 
E-Gate by TYW


----------



## nazrey

Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan
PLUS Highway
Photos by superciliousness
Driving along the main north-south highway in malaysia - near ipoh 










heading into the tunnel between ipoh and butterworth in malaysia 










The tunnel between ipoh and penang










Beside Road :
A Petronas petrol station
*PETRONAS*, short for *Petro*leum *Nas*ional Berhad, is a Malaysian owned oil and gas company that was founded on August 17, 1974.


----------



## nazrey

>












Over the years, PETRONAS has grown to become a fully-integrated oil and gas corporation and is ranked among FORTUNE Global 500's largest corporations in the world. PETRONAS has four subsidiaries listed on the Bursa Malaysia and has ventured globally into more than 30 countries worldwide in its aspiration to become a leading oil and gas multinational of choice. 

Since its inception, PETRONAS' business has grown to encompass the full spectrum of oil and gas operations, both locally and globally, in the areas of upstream oil and gas exploration and production (E&P) to downstream oil refining; marketing and distribution of petroleum products; trading; gas processing and liquefaction; gas transmission pipeline network operations; marketing of liquefied natural gas (LNG); petrochemical manufacturing and marketing; shipping; and property investment.


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway, Tapah, Perak
by Simple Dimple


----------



## nazrey

Road to Genting Highland....
by Azmin Anuar










by ismail mustapha


----------



## nazrey

Road to Sepang international circuit (F1)
by digweed


----------



## nazrey

Terowong Meru Menora PLUS highway at Meru, Ipoh to the north of Peinsular
by KoDoQ


----------



## nazrey

KLANG VALLEY


----------



## TYW

nazrey, ini thread untuk lebuhraya bukan jalan raya. hati-hati sikit, nanti forumer lain marah...

BTW, great pics! you are very recourceful kay:


----------



## BL

wow! great photos, great highways. Some1 has a map of Malaysian highway network?


----------



## OshHisham

TYW said:


> nazrey, ini thread untuk lebuhraya bukan jalan raya. hati-hati sikit, nanti forumer lain marah...


i've told him already ..but i admire his afford.


----------



## nazrey

Terima Kasih!
Okay ..saya akn hati-hati!


----------



## TYW

oshkoshbgood said:


> i've told him already ..but i admire his afford.


yeah, nazrey is the best picture poster


----------



## nazrey




----------



## ChrisZwolle

That last one is spectacular!


----------



## forrestcat

nazrey said:


>


KL's elevated highway?


----------



## acela

Not kl elevated highway i think that is a highway to penchala link.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

Nice High way 
Thanks you


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway!
by arndsan アーンド　さん of flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey

by kennethg


----------



## nazrey

Federal Highway
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

Federal highway
Putrajaya
by kelvolution


----------



## rembau1958

nazrey said:


> Federal Highway
> From flickr


That is not the Federal Highway. That is the interchange between the NKVE and the Sprint Highway. I use it going to and coming home from work.


----------



## nazrey

Lebuhraya Penyuraian Trafik KL Barat - (SPRINT)


----------



## nazrey

By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> PLUS Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan - North South Highway
> Source : PLUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overhead Bridge Restaurants*
> 
> The Overhead Bridge Restaurants are one stop rest areas that provide a
> variety of facilities for users. Straddling the Expressway, this one stop
> convenient centre is the first of its kind in the country, enabling users to
> enjoy the facilities offered at each bound of the highway. OBRs also give the
> users a chance to enjoy their meals at one of the air-conditioned
> restaurants as they observe the traffic below.
> 
> Located at two major sites: Sg. Buloh and Ayer Keroh, these OBRS namely
> the Sungai Buloh OBR and the Ayer Keroh OBR are the preferred rest stop
> areas for many users of the NSE. The number of travellers has increased
> dramatically over the years due to the excellent facilities and variety of
> restaurants and eateries provided there.


by misprint_gunawan


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Besi toll plaza, North-South Expressway, Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

Amapang Elevated Highway, KUALA LUMPUR
by Christopher Chan


----------



## nazrey

Perak
Bridge over the Perak river


----------



## nazrey

Silk Highway, Kajang
by argory


----------



## nazrey

by travellator of Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> New Pantai Expressway (NPE)












A view of the highway from a control tower in Pantai Dalam. New Pantai 
Expressway Sdn Bhd (NPE), is a step closer to providing motorists with a 
smoother drive.


----------



## nazrey

KL suburb
EXIST POINTS… Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu visits exist site of Lebuhraya Damansara-Puchong (LDP) in Kuala Lumpur, Tuesday. LDP is one of the newly completed six interchanges costing between RM35 and RM65 million. The interchanges are Kelana Jaya, Puchong Jaya, Taman Industri Puchong elevated U-turn, I0I, PJS7-PJS9 flyover in bandar Sunway and Kampung Baharu Puchong. Five of the six interchanges are completed and opened to traffic.Pix: Azman Firdaus










KL suburb
A view of the highway from a control tower in Pantai Dalam. New Pantai 
Expressway Sdn Bhd (NPE), is a step closer to providing motorists with a 
smoother drive.










Penang
Jelutong Expressway


----------



## nazrey

BORR (Butterworth Outer Ring Road)



















The new Sungai Prai Cable-Stay Bridge
The Butterworth Outer Ring Road (BORR) was constructed to serve the metropolitan areas of Butterworth and Bukit Mertajam, which have seen a surge in vehicular traffic with intense industrial and urban development.

The BORR is a 14-kilometre expressway. It makes a loop from the Jalan Baru Interchange with the North-South Expressway (NSE) and the Sungai Dua Interchange with the NSE.


----------



## nazrey

Selangor
Realignment of Route B15, Along Putrajaya and Cyberjaya










Pahang
Construction of Gebeng Bypass Road, Kuantan, Pahang Darul Makmur


----------



## nazrey

Lebuhraya Damansara-Puchong, Subang Jaya










Cloverleaf Cum Directional Ramp at Sunway Interchange - Lebuhraya Damansara, Puchong


----------



## nazrey

Jelutong Expressway (NEW), Penang island
by TYW


----------



## nazrey

KL


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Man, the landscape on the first 4 pictures is depressing :no:


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway
by Jeff.O


----------



## TYW

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Man, the landscape on the first 4 pictures is depressing :no:


which 4 pictures?? depressing in what way?? :?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

The commieblocks - depressing as hell. I used to live in one of those for 18 years.


----------



## jlshyang

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> The commieblocks - depressing as hell. I used to live in one of those for 18 years.


:lol: Those are middle-cost and low-cost apartments but i do agree that the design is ugly and they do look like commieblocks. Worst of all they are all situated along the coast whereby land can be better utilised for prime housing. hno:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> The commieblocks - depressing as hell. I used to live in one of those for 18 years.


I think you have commieblofobia or smth...


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Rebasepoiss said:


> I think you have commieblofobia or smth...


You've got quite a few of them in Tallinn also, right? Well, in Kaliningrad (Königsberg) there are thousands of them, and they are not particularly pretty. I grew up surrounded by them, and now I hate them. It has nothing to do with Communism or any other political ideology :lol: I went too deep into offtopic though.


----------



## oddstyle

that is nice......:cheers1: :cheers1:


----------



## nazrey

BY James Foong of Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

by Just1Thing


----------



## Verso

nazrey said:


>


Whoa, what a slope! I hope it's my illusion!


Otherwise, stunning landscape... but u need to start driving on the right. :colgate: :jk: You have high-standard highways!


----------



## nazrey

BY James Foong of Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

PLUS highway
by shamsul hakeem


----------



## MOZENZZ




----------



## MOZENZZ




----------



## nazrey

Toll Bridge
by Back From Great Wall


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

It is interesting to see some of the Asian countries have US-like signs and road marking while neighbouring countries have European-like ones.


----------



## nazrey

Thanks for sharing us MOZENZZ...! 










Amapng Elevated Highway


----------



## shrekroma

Look neat and clean. Great highway.

BTW, very GREEN country.


----------



## Leeigh

shrekroma said:


> Look neat and clean. Great highway.
> 
> BTW, very GREEN country.


yeah KL is like city in a jungle...like that...helps reduce stress level and pollution..


----------



## nazrey

toll aerial, Kuching


----------



## nazrey

Joining palm oil in Malaysian Highway
by PictureZed


----------



## nazrey

by fuzzyfish


----------



## nazrey

by fuzzyfish


----------



## nazrey

Genting Highland
by KodoG


----------



## nazrey

This shot was taken from the North-South Expressway. 
by wazari


----------



## Verso

My, looking at all this gorgeous scenery, it would be great to see a motorway running through the middle of Borneo.


----------



## Æsahættr

The best network in SE Asia!


----------



## nazrey

*Subang Jaya Interchange* 
Improvement of Existing Subang Jaya Interchange


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia-Singapore Second Crossing *
Malaysia-Singapore Second Crossing - Taman Perling to Pulai Interchange – All contents © copyright 1999-2007 WCT Engineering Berhad. All rights reserved.


----------



## nazrey

Passing Thru, Please Give Way...
by abetam is faris


----------



## rembau1958

^^The cloud in the distance looks superb.


----------



## nazrey

by 12th St David


----------



## nazrey

by bobayo


----------



## FM 2258

^^

That AirAsia stewardess is beautiful. Do people have something against AirAsia's 737's? 


Back on topic, I love the look of these Malaysian highways. How are the drivers? I remember seeing pictures of Italian highways but when you see them in person the crazy driving of other people takes your attention away from the scenery if you're behind the wheel.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Italians can be inadequate in the city, but on motorways they follow the rules. I wish in America motorway drivers behaved at least like Italians.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Italians drive like suicide on the rural roads. Overtaking in curves where there's absolutely no sight on the other lane, excessive speed, non-following rules in city limits etc.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Well, I drove mainly on Autostradas and left the car on the outskirts of large cities. After crossing Poland, Czechia and Austria, I did not notice any suicidal behaviour among Italians.


----------



## FM 2258

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Italians can be inadequate in the city, but on motorways they follow the rules. I wish in America motorway drivers behaved at least like Italians.


I noticed how people drive on the motorways when I drove in Rome and Catania. I wish they would drive like that in the U.S. They stay in the right lane and get the hell out of your way.


----------



## rilham2new

nazrey said:


> Joining palm oil in Malaysian Highway
> by PictureZed


^^ I am surely believe this highway is PLUS (Projek Lebuh Raya Utara-Selatan)... The exact location is around JOHOR  ... Hahaha, I've just used it last week , and it is located in Malaysia Peninsula, not Sabah or Sarawak (Malaysia Borneo).


----------



## jlshyang

ilham_rj said:


> ^^ I am surely believe this highway is PLUS (Projek Lebuh Raya Utara-Selatan)... The exact location is around JOHOR  ... Hahaha, I've just used it last week , and it is located in Malaysia Peninsula, not Sabah or Sarawak (Malaysia Borneo).


What are you trying to imply? Nobody said this highway is in Borneo?


----------



## Arkdriver

jlshyang said:


> What are you trying to imply? Nobody said this highway is in Borneo?


please dont misunderstood him...i believe he's trying to tell us that malaysia consist of two part, peninsula and Borneo island


----------



## nazrey

Wild ride acroos Borneo


----------



## nazrey

*Pan Borneo Highway*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pan Borneo Highway (Lebuhraya Pan Borneo), also known as Trans Borneo Highway, (Lebuhraya Trans Borneo), (Federal route 01 for Sarawak and A1 for Sabah) is a network of federal roads connecting Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah. The Pan Borneo Highway project a joint project between the governments of Brunei and Malaysia. The project started as soon as Sarawak and Sabah joined the federation of Malaysia in 1963. The lack of a road network system in Sarawak was the main factor of the construction. The section that connects Sarawak, Sabah and Brunei is the Lawas - Temburong (Brunei) stretch, completed in 1997. The completion of the stretch made traveling by car from Kuching to Kota Kinabalu possible. However, the government continues to build newer sections to connect rural areas in Sarawak.

The length of the entire highway system is expected to be about 1047.18 km. As in 2002, about 997.18 km or 95.2% of the highway has been completed. The latest section of the highway (Tenom - Sipitang section) is the most recent section completed in 2006. The construction of the final section from Kalabakan to Sepulut is expected to begin in 2008, therefore the entire Pan Borneo Highway is expected to be fully completed within the Ninth Malaysia Plan period.


----------



## nazrey

> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Pantai Expressway (NPE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the highway from a control tower in Pantai Dalam. New Pantai
> Expressway Sdn Bhd (NPE), is a step closer to providing motorists with a
> smoother drive.
Click to expand...

by rumana husain


----------



## jlshyang

ssangyongs said:


> please dont misunderstood him...i believe he's trying to tell us that malaysia consist of two part, peninsula and Borneo island


well, i hope i've misunderstood him then.


----------



## Leeigh

ssangyongs said:


> please dont misunderstood him...i believe he's trying to tell us that malaysia consist of two part, peninsula and Borneo island


I doubt that ssangyong buddy...it was more of a 'smart ass' comment in my opinion, more like he was trying to say that East Malaysia is ignored and underdeveoped and there are no such highways in Borneo...pretty sarcastic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there any expressways on Borneo? The image we get in the "western world" is that it's just one hell of a jungle.


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Geology *
by Matahari Sky


----------



## nazrey

Tubau Bridge, Sarawak
Before proper road and the bridge were built, it took 4-5 hours to reach Bakun.
by Philip Hill


----------



## nazrey

On the road past Borneo Highlands, Sarawak
by loreanatus


----------



## EuroMaster

^^ Beautiful landscape!


----------



## nazrey

Scenic Malaysia North-South Expressway
by clkr










Pushing limits of Proton, Waja on Malaysia North-South Expressway










Literally driving through the clouds


----------



## nazrey

>


The road to Mt. Kinabalu, Sabah
by blueD0gg


----------



## nazrey

Sarawak
by Paidipati aka Ravi


----------



## nazrey

Sabah
by kleinmatt66


----------



## nazrey

To Kota Kinabalu
by *TreMichLan*


----------



## nazrey

PLUS highway - Johor
by Just1Thing


----------



## nazrey

PLUS highway - To Penang
by Just1Thing


----------



## nazrey

PLUS highway - To Penang
by xccent


----------



## nazrey

took this in Langkawi Island. On the way to te airport
by smashpOppler


----------



## nazrey

To Melaka
by JoeBX


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya, Selangor
by -xman-


----------



## nazrey

PETRONAS petrol Station @ Cyberjaya
by NeutrinoBlue


----------



## nazrey

Ampang, KL surburb
by rgtanjt


----------



## nazrey

by seir


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elecvated Highway
by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elecvated Highway


----------



## nazrey

by Edu Lima


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway
by spOt_ON


----------



## ChrisZwolle

nazrey said:


> Ampang Elecvated Highway


Now this is urban driving! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

To Cameron Highland, Pahang
by loybond


----------



## nazrey

Karak Highway
by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

Sg besi, Kuala Lumpur
by beyondZ


----------



## nazrey

Sepang, Selangor
by Travel Geographer


----------



## nazrey

Highway with palm oil tree and ERL (Express Rail Link track of KL-KLIA) in Sepang


----------



## nazrey

Kelana Jaya/ Damansara (view from Subang Jaya)
by argory
KL Suburb


----------



## nazrey

Puchong 
by argory


----------



## nazrey

Now featuring Pantai :
by Lastresorter


----------



## nazrey

by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Sepang, Selangor


----------



## nazrey

> *Overhead Bridge Restaurants (OBR)*
> 
> The Overhead Bridge Restaurants are one stop rest areas that provide a
> variety of facilities for users. Straddling the Expressway, this one stop
> convenient centre is the first of its kind in the country, enabling users to
> enjoy the facilities offered at each bound of the highway. OBRs also give the
> users a chance to enjoy their meals at one of the air-conditioned
> restaurants as they observe the traffic below.
> 
> Located at two major sites: Sg. Buloh and Ayer Keroh, these OBRS namely
> the Sungai Buloh OBR and the Ayer Keroh OBR are the preferred rest stop
> areas for many users of the NSE. The number of travellers has increased
> dramatically over the years due to the excellent facilities and variety of
> restaurants and eateries provided there.
> 
> by misprint_gunawan


----------



## nazrey

Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan (PLUS Highway) 
by Holyboy27


----------



## nazrey

>> To Malacca
by asuh23


----------



## nazrey

highway running from Ranau to Kota Kinabalu at Kundasang, Sabah 
by jeremydeades


----------



## nazrey

driving on the KL-Karak highway to Kerteh. 
by allentcm


----------



## nazrey

highway in Pahang
by asuh23


----------



## nazrey

Pahang highway... heading for Genting Highlands


----------



## nazrey

KL
by djcp03


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Good stuff, Malaysia has a well developed freeway system. (well on the Malakka peninsula, what about the situation on Borneo island?)


----------



## nazrey

Chris1491 said:


> Good stuff, Malaysia has a well developed freeway system. (well on the Malakka peninsula, *what about the situation on Borneo island?*)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428956&page=9



> highway running from Ranau to Kota Kinabalu at Kundasang, Sabah


----------



## nazrey




----------



## KING BOB

Nazrey dominates this page with pictures mg:


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> MOTORWAY RAMPS AT KL - SEREMBAN (u/c)
> Part of SMART Tunnel


----------



## nazrey

Kubang Pasu Interchange


----------



## nazrey

by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

Ampang elevated highway
by KLDEVIL


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Ampang Elevated Highway!
> by arndsan アーンド　さん of flickr.com


by KLDEVIL


----------



## nazrey

Subang Jaya, Selangor
by argory


----------



## nazrey

Subang Jaya KTM Komuter Station
by fatinsg


----------



## nazrey

Penang Island


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur
by ladung


----------



## nazrey

by ladung


----------



## nazrey

by ladung


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like they use the interstate font too in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian Borneo Highway
by leenofai


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

From Kuching International Airport, Sarawak
by edwinlgk


----------



## nazrey

CITY TO AIRPORT - Kuching, Sarwak
by BlueDolphin_Stefania


----------



## nazrey

Kuching, Sarwak
by BlueDolphin_Stefania



















Overhead bridge. Notice the 'Kenyalang' bird (HORNBILL) to the left.


----------



## nazrey

Smart Entry by Touch'n Go
Peninsular Malaysia
by jainett


----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by AhChuan


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated highway
by ace4


----------



## nazrey

KL Suburb


----------



## nazrey

Genting Highlands
by Jaevus


----------



## nazrey

Gebeng Bypass, Kuantan


----------



## MOZENZZ

Highway OTW to KLIA


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur
by jo'nas


----------



## Skyprince

nazrey said:


> by Ethaniel83


I had been wondering where this place is but finally I found it last week :banana: 

This place looks sooo skyscrapercity


----------



## nazrey

Teluk Bahang Dam Hill View, Penang 



>


by yeohws


----------



## nazrey

>


by zafarzworld


----------



## nazrey

*KL-Putrajaya Highway* _NEW_










The KL-Putrajaya Highway will have the shortest direct link between the commercial centre of KL, the federal administrative centre of Putrajaya, the Multimedia Super Corridor of Cyberjaya and the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) at Sepang reducing the journey time from about 1 hour to approximately 30 minutes. Given its strategic linkage, this Highway is aptly referred to as "The Gateway to the Nation".

The KL-Putrajaya Highway is designed on a regional connectivity concept linking the Middle Ring Road 1 at Jalan Tun Razak and the Middle Ring Road 2 at Kesas Highway. It is also a traffic dispersal link to relieve traffic congestion along the KL-Seremban Highway at Jalan Tun Razak.

Source : KL-Putrajaya Highway

Road Marking works near Jalan Loke Yew










Road Marking and Signages works near Sri Petaling










Installation of Parapet at Ramp 4 & 6,Bukit Jalil Interchange










Pavement and Drainage works at Ramp 4,Bukit Jalil Interchange










Road Marking works near National Sports Complex,Bukit Jalil










Road Marking works near Puncak Jalil










Road Marking and Signages works near Jalan Putra Permai



















Road Marking and Signages works at Ramp D,Putrajaya Link Interchange




























Construction of Administration Building,Putrajaya


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks really good.

The signage must be larger though. You can't read this sign until you're nearby.


----------



## nazrey

*Johor Bahru interchange @ Costoms, Immigration and Quarantine ( CIQ Complex ) NEW*














































JB Interchange is now open to traffic.
by kuijiegogo


----------



## xlchris

^Nice higway system, so you also drive on the left side! Like the GB people:lol:


----------



## nazrey

by fital65


----------



## nazrey

*Road signs in Malaysia*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Malaysia implements a right-hand driving system where drivers drive on the left side of the road


Road signs in Malaysia are road signs used in all expressways, highways, federal roads, state roads, and municipal roads in Malaysia. Until in the early 1980s, Malaysia follows closely to the Australia-Japan standard of road signs with diamond warning signs and circular signs as restrictive signs to maintain traffic. The signs usually use the FHWA Series fonts (Highway Gothic) typeface like United States, Canada and Australia.

The Malaysian traffic signs used Bahasa Melayu (Malay language) the official and the national language in that country. However, English is also used for important public places such as tourist attractions, airports, railway stations and immigration checkpoints. But in Pengerang Highway linking Kota Tinggi to Sungai Rengit in Johor state, both Malay and English language are used.

Start of Expressway










Highway border limit










Please take a transit ticket










SOS nearby signs










Emergency signs










Touch 'n Go marker on road










Smart TAG marker on road










Distance from destination to destination










Toll fare rates list










Rest and Service area signs


----------



## nazrey

*Highway codes*
*Directional and distance signs
Tolled expressway and highway signs*
The Malaysian toll expressway and highway signs are *green* and is only suitable for toll expressways and highways.No blue signs for toll expressway and highways are required. This antarctican toll expressway and restroom signs have a simple code:-
- JKR hexagon-shaped logo with expressway/highway code signs are black and yellow.
Green with white signs for expressway names of closed toll systems.
- Yellow with black letters signs for expressway names of opened toll systems.
- White with black letters signs for expressway names of closed toll systems.

*Non-tolled Federal, state and municipal roads*
The Malaysian road signs are *blue* and have a simple code:-
- JKR hexagon-shaped logo with highway code signs are black and yellow
- Blue with white letters signs for federal, state and municipal roads.
- Blue with orange letters for road names.


----------



## nazrey

*Road sign meanings*
Most road signs in Malaysia use Bahasa Melayu; the official and national language of that country. However, English is still used for important direction signs such as CIQ checkpoint, airports and tourist attractions. Below are the translations for the road signs :

ARAH = Bound
Example: ARAH UTARA = North Bound
UTARA = North
SELATAN = South
BARAT = West
TIMUR = East
AWAS = Caution
KAWASAN KEMALANGAN = Accident Area
KAWASAN KAMPUNG = Village area
SELEKOH BAHAYA DI HADAPAN = Sharp corner ahead
KURANGKAN LAJU = Reduce Speed
SIMPANG KE = Junction to
SUSUR KELUAR KE = Exit to
SUSUR MASUK KE = Enter to (usually at weighing bridge)
PEMBINAAN DI HADAPAN = Construction ahead
BERHENTI = Stop
JALAN SEHALA = One Way
BERI LALUAN = Give Away
ZON HAD LAJU DIHADAPAN = Speed Limit Zone ahead
HAD LAJU KEBANGSAAN = National Speed Limits
JALAN = Road
LEBUH RAYA = Expressway / Highway (Avenue = usually in Penang only for example Peel Avenue become Lebuh Raya Peel)
LEBUH = Street
PERSIARAN = Drive
LORONG MEMOTONG DI HADAPAN = Overtaking lane ahead
IKUT KIRI KECUALI MEMOTONG or IKUT KIRI JIKA TIDAK MEMOTONG = Keep Left Unless Overtaking
KENDERAAN BERAT SILA IKUT KIRI = Heavy vehicles, please keep left
KENDERAAN --- KELUAR/MASUK DIHADAPAN = --- Vehicles In/Out ahead
KECUALI KECEMASAN = Except Emergency
PERLAHAN = Slow Down
LAMPU ISYARAT DI HADAPAN = Traffic lights ahead
HENTIAN SEBELAH = Layby
KAWASAN REHAT DAN RAWAT (R&R) = Rest and Service areas
STESEN MINYAK = Petrol Station
KECEMASAN = Emergency
RESTORAN JEJANTAS = Overhead Bridge Restaurant (OBR)
TEROWONG = Tunnel
PERSIMPANGAN BERTINGKAT = Interchange
NYALAKAN LAMPU HADAPAN = Turn on headlamps
ANGIN LINTANG = Crosswind
GUNAKAN GEAR RENDAH = Shift to lower gears
LALUAN MOTOSIKAL = Motorcycle lane
GUNAKAN LORONG MOTOSIKAL = Use motorcycle lane
KAWASAN SEKOLAH = School area
AIR TERJUN = Waterfall
PANTAI = Beach
KOMPLEKS SEJARAH = Historical Complex
MASJID = Mosque
WISMA/BANGUNAN = Building
LAPANGAN TERBANG = Airport
LAPANGAN TERBANG ANTARABANGSA = International Airport
LITAR LUMBA = Racing Circuit
PUSAT KHIDMAT PELANGGAN = Customers Service Centre
PUSAT PENERANGAN PELANCONGAN = Tourist Information Centre
JAMBATAN = Bridge
JAMBATAN TIMBANG = Weighing Bridge
PLAZA TOL = Toll Plaza
STESEN KERETAPI = Railway Station
TANDAS = Toilet
TELEFON = Telephone
BANGUNAN IBUSAWAT TELEFON = Telephone exchange building
MENARA = Tower
STESEN PENGUATKUASAAN JABATAN PENGANGKUTAN JALAN = Road Transport Department Enforcement Station
TANJUNG = Cape
TELUK = Bay
PULAU = Island
SUNGAI = River
PARIT = Canal
PINTU AIR = Water gate
KAWASAN TENTERA = Armed forces base area
KAWASAN LARANGAN = Prohibited area
KAWASAN BANJIR = Flood area
KAWASAN KEMALANGAN = Accident prone area


----------



## nazrey

KL
by 1pixelworth


----------



## nazrey

by tirok&wifey










From George Town, Penang 
@ Penang Bridge


----------



## nazrey

@ Melaka


----------



## nazrey

@ Kuching, Sarawak *(NEW) *
by wanavanza


----------



## nazrey

@ Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by AhChuan


----------



## nazrey

Wilayah Persekutuan KL


----------



## nazrey

From flickr.com


----------



## chocolato1000

^^ KL is simply is simply beautiful.


----------



## paral0c0

I love it!!!!


----------



## skyscraperboy

nazrey said:


> From flickr.com


Thanks Nazrey!


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya & Cyberjaya (MSC:Multimedia Super Corridor)
Saksikan saksikan :cheers:
by mle0ng


----------



## nazrey

*Highway project to commence soon*
Thursday February 7, 2008

THE much-awaited 40km long South Klang Valley Expressway linking Nilai to Pulau Indah, Port Klang is expected to commence soon.

Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu said work on the project would start after an agreement between the bankers and the contractors are signed in mid-February this year.

Samy Vellu however declined to say how much the cost for the expressway would be because negotiations were still ongoing between the Malaysian Highway Authority and parties involved.

The expressway stretches from Pulau Indah in Klang to Nilai and passes through Pulau Carey, the North South Central Link Expressway (Elite) and links up with the Putrajaya highway at the Kajang interchange.

Samy was speaking at a press conference after opening Duromac (M) Sdn Bhd’s new premises at Bandar Kinrara, Puchong on Monday.













Having a go: Samy Vellu riding on the Industrial Powersweeper after opening 
Duromac (M) Sdn Bhd. With him is Duromac director, Brig Jen (R) Datuk Zainal 
Abdul Rahman (left) and Duromac managing director Arul Das (right).




Duromac is involved in supplying road sweepers for highways and main roads located in major towns in the country.

It had been reported last year that Muhibbah Engineering (M) Bhd had secured the project to construct the expressway worth RM1.1bil.

Samy Vellu said machines such as road sweepers helped to keep streets and highways cleaner compared to it being done manually.

He said clean highways bode well for Malaysia because it is a major factor in ensuring that tourists continued visiting the country. “The cleaner it is, more tourists will return to visit the country,” he said


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya & Cyberjaya (MSC:Multimedia Super Corridor)
by technicolortype_a


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya/Cyberjaya (MSC)
by shining813


----------



## nazrey

Selangor


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia's pride: The North South Expressway
by clkr 










4 hours from Bedok to Malacca, another hour away from KL. 
by edge-t


----------



## nazrey

Selangor
by donpugh1


----------



## nazrey

Selangor
by donpugh1


----------



## nazrey

To visit Lenggong , from the North-South Highway take Exit at Kuala Kangsar – that’s about 3 hours away from Kuala Lumpur. 
by ♥ღ onggon ღ♥


----------



## nazrey

Betong - Sarikei Road, Sarawak
by chaong










Julau - Sibu New Carriageway approaching Btg. Rajang Bridge , Sarawak










Rajang Bridge, Sibu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

Tatau to Bintulu, Sarawak
This photo was taken by Gelo with her Canon PS A400


----------



## nazrey

To Penang
by stroopoleon 










Jammed at Penang Bridge Toll


----------



## nazrey

>> To Mt. Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by johor boy


----------



## nazrey

Wilayah Persekutuan Kuala Lumpur
by david seow


----------



## Skyprince

*Bus ride with Skyprince-- Shah Alam to KL Sentral ( 30 KM )*

Well, I don't know where exactly I should post these photos -- It's actually a mix of Street , city, and building interior photos that I took today-- that I would like to share.. ( Mods, plz remove if you think it's not suitable here ) 

Anyway,

Taken today.... 50 min- Rapid KL U80 bus from UiTM Shah Alam to KL Sentral.. 
Enjoy!!




*
Rapid KL bus*
*Date*: 27 Feb 2008 ( Wed )
*Bus no*: U80
*Fare*: RM 2 / US$ 0.60 ( can be used all-day )

*Dep *Shah Alam: 12:20
*Arr* Kuala Lumpur Sentral : 13:10
*Travel time* : 50 minutes
*Distance*: 30 KM 


Here is *Shah Alam* , my lovely town with 500,000 population..


----------



## Skyprince

The bus...










Get in from front door, get off by Centre door










Interior-- very comfortable and spacious seats










There are 2 screens on each bus.. with very nice Music and documentaries


----------



## Skyprince

*The journey starts from Shah Alam*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam city*

Shah Alam is the city of roundabouts










The view of Shah Alam city centre


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam city*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam city*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam city*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam*


----------



## Skyprince

*still in Shah Alam*


----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince

Shah Alam Aquatic centre













Shah Alam TESCO -- I think Jonesy likes it  











Another present for Jonesy


----------



## Skyprince

*Leaving Shah Alam*

Entering Lebuhraya Persekutuan ( Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway )


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*

Shah Alam interchange -- entering Lebuhraya Persekutuan ( KL- Klang Highway )


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway -->Toll Plaza in front*


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway -->Toll Plaza ahead*

Only 1 Ringgit or $0.30 toll for each car


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*












Special lane for bikes


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Skyprince

*Kuala Lumpur-Klang Highway*


----------



## Majestic

Great report!
That's a huge volume of traffic there, on Malaysian motorways. And they look impressive either.
I was pretty surprised to see how cheap fares in your country are - just 0,60$ per 30 km ride...woooh....you must have very cheap petrol, probably cheaper than water :cheers:

And btw: what do those yellow stripes across traffic lanes mean?


----------



## RKC

coolkay:


----------



## Greg

Another fantastic report. Thanks for posting. Feel like being part of the journey. KL is so lush and green.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pretty good pics. Finally some different pics than radi's blurry pics from the side of the bus  Signage looks good, based on the Interstate Font, like more countries do.


----------



## TheCat

Great pictures! I like pictures of city driving, since just motorway pictures are quite monotonous. Great roads in your country.

Btw, I'm joining Majestic in his question: what do the yellow stripes across traffic lanes mean?


----------



## Skyprince

Thanks Majestic , Chriszwolle, Greg ,RKC, n the Cat... We haven't reached KL yet, still more pics to come..



Majestic said:


> Great report!
> That's a huge volume of traffic there, on Malaysian motorways. And they look impressive either.
> I was pretty surprised to see how cheap fares in your country are - just 0,60$ per 30 km ride...woooh....you must have very cheap petrol, probably cheaper than water :cheers:
> 
> And btw: what do those yellow stripes across traffic lanes mean?


Thanks Majestic   Maybe same standard as Polish highways eh ? 

hmm yes, it's pretty cheap here... Petrol costs only 2 ringgit or $ 0.60 per litre .. of course not cheaper than water  

those Yellow stripes are small bumps.. to slower the vehicles..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 0,60 per liter? Wow  We pay right now $ 2.3 per liter


----------



## Greg

Chriszwolle said:


> $ 0,60 per liter? Wow  We pay right now $ 2.3 per liter


Malaysia is self sufficient on Oil


----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince




----------



## nazrey

@ KL


----------



## Greg

Great, great. Are there any more coming Fawaz? Not quiet there yet.


----------



## nazrey

> To Proton City (Auto City), Tanjung Malim, Perak
by Zairi


----------



## Verso

Nice highways, feels more than 30 km. Thanks for the signage, it's so colorful. And nice KL skyline.


----------



## Nikkodemo

Nice pics man.

Thanks for showing more pics about Kuala Lumpur.

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## Skyprince

Whoa thx Slovenian Verso n Mexican Nikkodemo  



Greg said:


> Great, great. Are there any more coming Fawaz? Not quiet there yet.


Oh sure Greg, still 500 metres to reach KL Sentral !!


----------



## Skyprince

*KL- Bangsar Rd.*

Low-cost apartments in KL's Bangsar St.


----------



## Skyprince

*KL- Bangsar Rd.*


----------



## Skyprince

*KL- Tun Sambanthan Rd.*














KL Sentral apartments


----------



## Skyprince

*KL Sentral*

Finally.. reaching *KL Sentral*-- one of the main transportation hub ( trains, express train to Airport, bus ) of Malaysia's capital. 













Get off the bus here


----------



## Skyprince

*KL Sentral*


----------



## Skyprince

*KL Sentral*


----------



## Skyprince

*KL Sentral*




KL Sentral station with Hotel Twin Towers ( Hilton and Le Meridien )











inside KL Sentral station


----------



## Skyprince

*KL Sentral*


----------



## Skyprince

*KL Sentral*


----------



## Jonesy55

Finally we arrive! 

Some of those apartment buildings look huge!

KL Sentraal is a very modern transport interchange.

I think that I would crash if I drove a car in KL, so many other vehicles and lots of advertising everywhere! At least you drive on the correct side of the road though!


----------



## rilham2new

KL Sentral is Bus terminal ????? I thought Puduraya does  ....

Btw, never knew that SHAH ALAM is soooo greeen, well almost like Kuching ... 

EDITED: ooppss, sorry u travel with RApidKL ... :bash: ..my bad .. no wonder u will arrive at KL sentral


----------



## Skyprince

Jonesy55 said:


> Finally we arrive!
> 
> Some of those apartment buildings look huge!
> 
> KL Sentraal is a very modern transport interchange.
> 
> I think that I would crash if I drove a car in KL, so many other vehicles and lots of advertising everywhere! At least you drive on the correct side of the road though!


Thanks Jone well the station is modern.. but the number of trains are not that much.. ppl in this country travel a lot by car ; rail transportation is good but infrequent.




rilham2new said:


> KL Sentral is Bus terminal ????? I thought Puduraya does  ....
> 
> Btw, never knew that SHAH ALAM is soooo greeen, well almost like Kuching ...
> 
> EDITED: ooppss, sorry u travel with RApidKL ... :bash: ..my bad .. no wonder u will arrive at KL sentral


hehehehe... Shah Alam is a huge city with small pop so green is everywhere. 

Have you been to KL ? I think Pekanbaru is only 50 min flight althou it's in Indonesia..


----------



## rilham2new

Skyprince said:


> Have you been to KL ? I think Pekanbaru is only 50 min flight althou it's in Indonesia..


KL ??? Oh, I was there around Mid 2007  ....


----------



## nazrey

Kuching, Sarawak
by yayajr2003


----------



## nazrey

HighWay @ Muar, Johor
by wee_photo


----------



## nazrey

by Poor Oliver


----------



## clearsky

Wow! Looks impressive! Freeways look excellent with lots of traffic.


----------



## Augusto

clearsky said:


> Wow! Looks impressive! Freeways look excellent with lots of traffic.


Freeways are very good but not very pedestrian friendly. I've walked from Bangsar to Pasar Seni and from KLCC to Wangsa Maju and it's not easy to find underpath or bridges to cross the highways. But may be I'm the only crazy guy who like to walk in pollution and tropical weather


----------



## nazrey

@ Penang
by SansFrontieres


----------



## nazrey

by SqueakyMarmot


----------



## blue_milkyway88

your photos look so great , magnificent and very breathtaking my friend :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince

Thanks Vung Tauian  



Augusto said:


> Freeways are very good but not very pedestrian friendly. I've walked from Bangsar to Pasar Seni and from KLCC to Wangsa Maju and it's not easy to find underpath or bridges to cross the highways. But may be I'm the only crazy guy who like to walk in pollution and tropical weather


I also do that !! Walking in KL on the midst of tropical heat... especially at night with the gr8 view of Twin Towers. Not pedestrian-friendly though 

I've walked from Wangsa Maju to Bangsar  You can't challenge that


----------



## nazrey

@ Alor Star, Kedah
by Zulhelmi


----------



## illusions77

awesome pictures. The roads look very clean and there is a lot of greenary too.


----------



## nazrey

by Ssuriha 

- On the way from Kuala Kubu Baru to Fraser Hill. 
- Malaysia PLUS Highway near Rawang Selangor. 
- Commuter Train from Kuala Lumpur to Kuala Kubu Baru near Batang Kali.


----------



## nazrey

by Templar_Tan


----------



## Skyprince

Taken by me 


Sg Besi Highway, KL


----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince




----------



## Skyprince




----------



## nazrey

@ Petaling Jaya (PJ)
by Jubilee777


----------



## nazrey

Selangor
by nur2310


----------



## nazrey

KL - Singapore highway
by pahujaamit


----------



## nazrey

The scenery on the drive from Kuala Lumpur to the Genting Highlands. 
by Coomer Family World Adventures


----------



## nazrey

KL-Putrajaya
by vpzone


----------



## nazrey

To KL >>


----------



## nazrey

To Teluk Bahang Dam, Penang
by flyswede


----------



## nazrey

Georgetown (Penang) to Cameron Highlands (Pahang)
by flyswede


----------



## nazrey

To Cameron Highlands
by flyswede


----------



## Ethaniel83

Sprint, KL


----------



## hetfield85

Night driving

from Flickr
by lukeroberts


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway
by cikguyang


----------



## Augusto

Duke Majid said:


>


Those crasbarier have been banned in France because some motorcyclists have been beheaded after crashing into them. We now only have concrete bariers.


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway
by SJ photography


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya Toll plaza (NEW)
by _Gene_


----------



## Skyprince

^^ You traveled a lot man. I know you're a French Iranian ?? If you come here we can walk together fro KL to the airport.


----------



## nazrey

*Restoran Jejantas Sungai *
The R&R is built with an overhead bridge called Restoran Jejantas Sungai Buluh, spans across the highway below that both northbound and southbound commuters may stop and share the same facilities available at the place. 
by ~ GAB ~
The unlikely angle of shot taken by people at the overhead bridge as you have to sneak behind the building to get the shot.


----------



## nazrey

*Sungai Perak R&R*
by ~ GAB ~


----------



## Augusto

Skyprince said:


> ^^ You traveled a lot man. I know you're a French Iranian ?? If you come here we can walk together fro KL to the airport.


It would be a pleasure. Considering your pictures taken in Bangladesh it seems we have some common interests. Nevertheless, I think I would prefer an other route, like KL-Seremban as I really enjoyed the landscape from the Kommuter: unlike the highway the railway really go through the Kampongs. May be in october inchallah.


----------



## nazrey

Drive from city to airport, Kuala Lumpur
by Geetesh Bajaj


----------



## nazrey

by Sleepy Morning Bird


----------



## nazrey

by flyswede


----------



## nazrey

To Butterworth, Penang
by julesbug


----------



## nazrey

View of a wide road and a junction before landing at KLIA. 
by thienzieyung


----------



## nazrey

New Toll Plaza


----------



## ChrisZwolle

nazrey said:


> View of a wide road and a junction before landing at KLIA.
> by thienzieyung


Is this considered an expressway-grade road?


----------



## smoothcake

yes , very quality one...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But what about the at-grade interchange?


----------



## nazrey

enroute gerik
by zizi_ira


----------



## smoothcake

Chriszwolle said:


> But what about the at-grade interchange?


they used asphalt mix plus concrete....ususally 400 m b4 the toll plaza


----------



## rembau1958

^^ I think what Chriszwolle meant was that there is a T-junction instead of multi-level interchange. Which should not be the case for a "proper" expressway, or whatever.


----------



## nazrey

*Highway to open link to KLIA*
Saturday June 7, 2008, TheStar


THE Maju Expressway (MEX), formerly known as the KL-Putrajaya Highway, will soon have a link to the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA).

According to Maju Expressway Sdn Bhd general manager (special functions) Riza Selahettin Khuddus, the new link to KLIA from Maju Expressway is a 16km stretch to Putrajaya.

“During peak hours, it will take at least 70 minutes to get to KLIA but if you use the Maju Expressway, it will only be 30 minutes from Kuala Lumpur to KLIA,” he said.













Eyes on the highway: The Traffic Control and Surveillance System (TCSS) 
allows monitoring of vehicles getting onto and exiting the expressway.




On the access to Seri Kembangan from the expressway, Riza said it was up to the authorities to make a decision.

“We are happy that more vehicles are using the expressway, especially limousines and taxis.

“The expressway is the shortest direct link from Kuala Lumpur to Putrajaya, Cyberjaya and KLIA.

“We have installed parapet that are higher than normal for safety reasons,” Riza said during a media tour of the expressway.

Riza said they were able to respond within nine minutes and had full control in terms of visibility and traffic on the expressway.













Nerve centre: Riza (standing, left) briefing the media on the control centre.




The expressway was completed on Dec 5 last year and has two toll plazas, at Salak South and Putrajaya. The 26km expressway, which connects Putrajaya, Cyberjaya and KLIA, includes a 9.5km elevated section. The concession period is for 33 years, beginning from Oct 28 2003.

Motorists exiting the Salak South toll plaza have to pay RM1.50, RM3 for small lorries, RM4.50 for big lorries, 80 sen for taxis and RM1.50 for buses.

Those exiting the Putrajaya toll plaza are charged RM2.50 for cars, RM5 for small lorries, RM7.50 for big lorries, RM1.30 for taxis and RM2.50 for buses.

The expressway provides a link between the MRR1 and MRR2 and other highways such as Besraya, KL– Seremban, New Pantai Expressway and Kesas.

There are five interchanges which motorists can use to access the road: Kampung Pandan, Salak South, Kuchai Lama, Bukit Jalil and Putrajaya Link.

The expressway has rest areas, Traffic Control and Surveillance System (TCSS), variable message system, emergency telephones every 2km, induction loop traffic sensors, video detection in real time, a 24-hour dedicated security force and noise barriers.

Meanwhile, Works Minister Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamed said motorcyclists would now be able to use the Kuala Lumpur–Putrajaya highway.

Mohd Zin said he hoped more people would ride motorcycles now in view of the petrol price increase.


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Buloh Overhead Bridge Restaurant
by TWK90


----------



## nazrey

KL-PUTRAJAYA ELEVATED HIGHWAY 
by Ethaniel83


----------



## hetfield85

*Live caption from traffic camera (Refresh every 5 minutes)
Local Malaysian time*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is Lebuh raya the correct Malaysian word for "motorway"?


----------



## smoothcake

yes ur right!


----------



## hetfield85

E23 Sprint Expressway (Penchala Link)

Photos by jan geirnaert










*Tunnel*




































*Approaching tunnel*


----------



## nazrey

KL-Putrajaya Highway
Highway cuts across Technology Park Malaysia
by jason.ting


----------



## hetfield85

*E23 Sprint Expressway (Penchala Link)*

by qippy.com
*Tunnel*









by haxa


















by effhal









by shafina


















by koobz
*Flyovers*









by Mike Tok
*Tunnel*


----------



## hetfield85

*E23 Sprint Expressway (Penchala Link )*

by teikjoon
*Interchange*









by Hadramie









by IQMAL_6 | 6 | 6's
*Flyovers*









by Linolumixa
*Sprint expressway is at above *









by Rudy Pop Shuvit
*Tunnel*


----------



## smoothcake

wonderful pics hetfield....


----------



## hetfield85

*E23 Sprint Expressway*

more...

by shai naszri
*Tunnel*


----------



## hetfield85

*E1 New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE)*

by ariffjrs~~no more --- break from flickr 




































by yangkuo


















by shittaro









by LizzieYeoh









by ja_may 









by v_band


----------



## hetfield85

*E1 New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE)*

by ariffjrs~~no more --- break from flickr


----------



## hetfield85

*E23 Sprint Expressway*

by knfk 









by Dance with me slow 
*Double-deck expressway*


----------



## hetfield85

*E35 Guthrie Corridor Expressway (GCE)*

by Zairi









*Tollgate*




































by hafizjabar


----------



## hetfield85

*E8 Karak Expressway*

by oTTomaniAM 









by matreshka 
*Approaching tunnel*









by Mee Lin 









by allentcm 









by sherrina 









by spOt_ON 









by Zairi 
*Approaching Tollgate*









by crynobone 
*Tunnel *









by duankawen 









by suyitan


----------



## hetfield85

*E12 Ampang-Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH)*

by rosliahmad 
*Tollgate*









by awe2020 









by FaizaL Omar 









by kennethg 
*AKLEH is at above*









by Abahko 









by Adibi


----------



## hetfield85

*E10 New Pantai Expressway (NPE)*

by ZaRulz 









by adrean 


















by zeetuwaywern 









by Starwing 









by Nectar 









by Shaira


----------



## hetfield85

*E5 Shah Alam Expressway (SAE/KESAS)*

by rosliahmad 









by nyetok 









by very snozzberry 



























by mezzafoter 









by m.faizal.m


----------



## hetfield85

*E18 Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK)*

by rosliahmad


----------



## hetfield85

*E37 Kuala Lumpur-Seremban Expressway*

by Aeden Pillai 
*Tollgate*


----------



## nazrey

To Kenyir Lake, Terengganu
by - Tony X.Q -


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Karak Highway in the direction of KL 
by bikermicefrommars


----------



## nazrey

Toll Booth
by Bask Oner


----------



## nazrey

by Bask Oner


----------



## nazrey

by KarenHus


----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
by benz


----------



## nazrey

Newly opened new Jelapang toll plaza, Ipoh, Perak
by kayes


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/8066/img1436mr6.jpg

Is this considered an expressway? (because of the sidewalks).


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia considers new toll payment system*
Published: 2008/07/22 

THE Works Ministry is considering a new toll payment system where motorists will not have to stop to pay but can just pass by even at speeds of more than 100km per hour.

Its Minister, Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamed, said the Malaysian Highway Authority (MHA) would be testing the new toll payment system, Multi-Free Flow Lane, in November.

“The system developed by a Japanese company can record payment at high speed. Testing will be done at the Sungai Penchala toll plaza (LDP),” he told reporters at the "Globalisation of Young Malaysian Professionals - The Future Perspective" forum in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. 

The new system is said to be most efficient, capable of handling over 2,000 vehicles per hour compared to Smart-Tag between 800 and 1,000 vehicles per hour.

Cash payment system can only handle 300 vehicles per hour causing traffic congestion at toll plazas during festive seasons.

Mohd Zin said with the new system, motorists need not stop or slow down their vehicles to make payment.

The new system which uses microwave technology can record payments twice faster although the vehicles may be travelling at speeds of over 100km per hour compared to the infrared used by Smart-Tag.

He said although MHA was interested in the system used in Japan and Australia, the ministry would have to consider the additional cost and also its effectiveness during testing in November.

Bernama was told that testing of the new system would be borne fully by the Japanese company. — Bernama


----------



## Skyprince

Chriszwolle said:


> http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/8066/img1436mr6.jpg
> 
> Is this considered an expressway? (because of the sidewalks).


Hmm.. it's kinda Urban bypass which connects Kota Kinabalu city & the suburb.


----------



## nazrey

@ Sepang
by mike kyling


----------



## Hezery99

nazrey said:


> @ Sepang
> by mike kyling


That road... it is the maintenance road around the Sepang airport right?


----------



## flymordecai

^^ Amazing picture! I wonder if the sound was deafening from that distance.


----------



## nazrey

KL-Putrajaya Highway (NEW)
by kiyu.andrew


----------



## hetfield85

*E16 Duta-Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE)*

*Under-Construction photos (June 2008)*

*To be completed by 2009*









Overall View at Mainline Ch 300 to Ch 700.










Construction of column Pier 2 Ramp A, Duta I/C is in progress.










Laying of crusher run at mainline Ch 500 to Ch 980 is in progress.










Laying of DBM at M/L Ch 980 RHS to Segambut Bridge is completed.










Construction of Media NJB at Ch 1600 to Ch 2200 LHS is in progress.










RS wall panel installation at BEBO arch Ramp 4 is in progress.










Piling works for Abutment 1 of U-Ramp is in progress.










Casting of deck slab box girder Pier 4 to Pier 5 is completed.










Preparation of sub-grade at Kuching I/C mainline is in progress.










Installation of RS wall panel at Ch 2700 RHS is in progress.










Casting of RC parapet in-situ stitching at Ramp 5 is in progress.










Casting of T-beam at casting yard Sg. Batu is in progress.










Earth filling works at Ch 3320 mainline is in progress.










Construction of column and crosshead P15, P14 and P13 RHS is completed.










Casting of pilecap Pier 9 RHS is in progress.










Bored piling works at Pier 20.










Bored piling works at Pier 23 RHS upward is in progress.










Casting of pilecap for Abutment 1 Sentul Bridge is completed.


----------



## nazrey

*Kajang-Seremban highway to be completed by Jan ‘09 by Sharon Tan Email us your feedback at [email protected] KUALA LUMPUR: The Kajang Seremban Highway (LEKAS) will be completed by January next year, costing RM766 million in construction*

*Kajang-Seremban highway to be completed by Jan ‘09 *
by Sharon Tan 

KUALA LUMPUR: The Kajang Seremban Highway (LEKAS) will be completed by January next year, costing RM766 million in construction and RM300 million in land acquisition. 

Works Minister Datuk Mohd Zin Mohamad said 50% of the works for the 44.3km highway had been completed while the stretch from Kajang South to Pajam would be open to traffic by next month as it was near completion. 

He said the developer and concessionaire, which has a 33-year concession, faced increased cost due to the rise in the prices of contruction materials. 

“There are also issues pertaining to land acquisition. But these issues would not affect the construction of the highway,” he told the Dewan Rakyat during the question-and-answer session yesterday. 

Mohd Zin also told the House that the cabinet had yet to make a decision on the toll rates to be imposed on the highway. 

On the delay of the highway, Mohd Zin said the original concession was signed in 1997 but the concession holder faced hardship during the economic downturn a decade ago and had signed a new concession in 2006.


----------



## nazrey

*Bina Puri close to landing RM290m EDL job KUALA LUMPUR: Bina Puri Holdings Bhd is said to be close to bagging a RM290 million highway construction contract from Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB), sources say.*

*Bina Puri close to landing RM290m EDL job *
By Jose Barrock 

KUALA LUMPUR: Bina Puri Holdings Bhd is said to be close to bagging a RM290 million highway construction contract from Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd (MRCB), sources say. 

The contract is understood to be a portion of the Eastern Dispersal Link (EDL), the RM980 million highway which will connect the *tail-end of the North-South Expressway at Pandan to the Customs, Immigration and Quarantine complex in Tanjung Puteri, Johor Bharu.* 

Last June, the federal government awarded MRCB a 34-year concession for the design, construction, operation and management, and maintenance of the EDL, which is slated to be a three-lane dual-carriageway, 8.1km road with about 4.4 km elevated. 

It is learnt that MRCB would be giving out the letter of award to Bina Puri in the next few days, with an announcement to be made to Bursa Malaysia shortly after. 

With the award of this contract, Bina Puri’s order book will be nudged up to about RM1.7 billion. Other jobs under its belt are the RM300 million construction of the Pasukan Gerakan Am (a unit of the local police force) complex in Muar, Johor, and the RM228 million Dewan Undangan Negeri Complex in Kuching, Sarawak. 

The company has also bid for the RM350 million Kementerian Kerjaya Komplex in Jalan Sultan Salahuddin, Kuala Lumpur, where it is up against the likes of IJM and UEM Group. 

Bina Puri also has a presence in Thailand, the Middle East and Pakistan which account for RM860 million of its order book. 

For the first three months of the current financial year ended March, Bina Puri posted a net profit of RM1.2 million on the back of RM150.6 million in revenue. In contrast to the corresponding period a year ago, Bina Puri’s net profit fell by 14%, despite a 44% increase in revenue. 

In the notes accompanying its financial results, Bina Puri says that its earnings were adversely impacted by the high cost of raw materials, such as cement and steel bars, and also diesel. The company adds that it will negotiate with its clients to mitigate the impact of such increases. 

Year to date, Bina Puri’s stock has gained about 9% in value, outpacing the Kuala Lumpur Construction Index by about 42%. The counter closed yesterday at 98.5 sen, up 1.5 sen.


----------



## nazrey

*The 216km expressway, stretching from Banting in Selangor to Taiping in Perak[/B], will cost about RM4.6 billion, of which RM3.6 billion is construction cost*

*Europlus plans RM3b bond sale to fund road project* 
By Rupinder Singh Published: 2008/07/30
BusinessTimes



> *The 216km expressway, stretching from Banting in Selangor to Taiping in Perak*, will cost about RM4.6 billion, of which RM3.6 billion is construction cost


KUMPULAN Europlus Bhd plans to issue bonds worth about RM3 billion early next year to finance the West Coast Expressway (WCE) project.

Its president and chief executive Tan Sri Chan Ah Chye said the company is working with a local rating agency to raise the money quickly.

Ratings for the debt paper are expected to be finalised within a few weeks and the bonds will be put on sale six months thereafter.

The fund-raising exercise has been delayed because of changes made to the alignment of the road and costing, among other factors.

The 216km expressway will cost about RM4.6 billion. It will stretch from Banting in Selangor to Taiping in Perak.

Chan said that construction cost alone is about RM3.6 billion.

Europlus' 64.2 per cent-owned subsidiary, Konsortium LPB Sdn Bhd (KLPB), was awarded the expressway concession on May 25 last year.

Under the concession agreement, KLPB will build the expressway and can collect toll for 33 years before handing the road back to the government.

The consortium's other shareholders are Kumpulan Darul Ehsan Bhd (20 per cent) and Perak Corp Bhd (20 per cent).

Chan expects the expressway project to begin works next year and to take three years to complete.

Currently, Europlus has two major contracts in hand, including the West Coast Expressway and the Canal City, which has been delayed after the Barisan Nasional lost Selangor in the general election.

Chan said the group will soon meet the new state government to finalise new terms and conditions for the project to continue.

Europlus and construction firm IJM Corp Bhd are joint-venture partners in the project.

On its outlook for the year ending January 31 2009, Chan said he expects Europlus to make a profit now that associate company Talam Corp Bhd's proposed regularisation plan has been approved by the authorities.

In the financial year ended Jan-uary 31 2008, Europlus posted net loss of RM4.5 million on turnover of RM41.1 million.


----------



## nazrey

*Mudajaya Group Bhd's wholly-owned subsidiary, Mudajaya Corporation Bhd, has received a letter of acceptance from KL-Kuala Selangor Expressway Bhd, an associate of Bina Puri Holdings Bhd, for the proposed design and build construction contract for the*

*Mudajaya Unit Gets RM958 Mln Expressway Contract*
June 05, 2008 20:04 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, June 5 (Bernama) -- Mudajaya Group Bhd's wholly-owned subsidiary, Mudajaya Corporation Bhd, has received a letter of acceptance from KL-Kuala Selangor Expressway Bhd, an associate of Bina Puri Holdings Bhd, for the proposed design and build construction contract for the privatised *KL-Kuala Selangor Expressway*.

In a filing to Bursa Malaysia Thursday, Mudajaya said the RM958 million contract involved two packages.

"Package one is Assam Jawa to Kundang while Kundang to Taman Rimba Templer is package two for a total length of approximately 30 kilometres.

"The contract is expected to be completed within 30 months from the commencement date," it said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Zecon to be taken private *
16-07-2008: by Yantoultra Ngui Yichen 

KUALA LUMPUR: Zecon Bhd’s managing director and chief executive Datuk Zainal Abidin Ahmad and his private company Dawla Capital Sdn Bhd have proposed to take the construction-based company private. 

Zainal is offering to buy up the remaining 61.19% stake, or 72.88 million shares, in Zecon for 50 sen cash apiece. 

The proposed offer is estimated to cost Zainal and Dawla a total of some RM36.44 million. Dawla currently owns a 31.56% stake or 37.59 million shares in the construction firm, while Zainal holds 7.25% or 8.63 million shares. 

Zecon’s market capitalisation stood at RM53.6 million before it was suspended for trading from 3pm on Monday. The stock reached its 52-week high of RM2.09 on July 26, 2007 while its low was 39 sen on July 7, 2008. 

The offer price of 50 sen per share represents an 11.11% premium over Zecon’s last traded price of 45 sen. The firm had on Monday requested for a trading suspension pending the announcement. 

In a statement yesterday, Zecon said Dawla and Zainal also offered to buy the entire outstanding 22.77 million warrants representing 51.55% of Zecon warrants they did not hold directly for one sen each. 

The proposed warrant offer is estimated to cost the buyers about RM227,698. Dawla currently owns a 43.22% stake, or 19.10 million Zecon warrants, while Zainal owns a 5.23% stake or 2.31 million warrants. 

Zecon said Dawla and Zainal did not intend to maintain its listing status. 

Once the acceptance for the offer is 75% or more in the nominal value of the offer shares and offer warrants, the construction firm said it would not comply with the public shareholding spread requirement of Bursa Securities, in which Dawla and Zainal would procure Zecon to commence de-listing procedures. 

Zecon slipped into the red in its first quarter ended March 31, 2008, with a net loss of RM2.31 million versus a net profit of RM1.29 million a year earlier on the back of a 3.3% decrease in revenue to RM26.27 million from RM27.18 million. Loss per share was 2.13 sen versus earnings per share of 1.23 sen last year. 

The construction firm’s major projects include the RM614 million Syarikat Perumahan Negara Bhd housing project, construction of Triang transfer tunnel and associated works in Negeri Sembilan and the *Matang highway project in Sarawak.*


----------



## hetfield85

*Putrajaya*


----------



## nazrey

KL-Putrajaya Highway (NEW)
by srinathiyer


----------



## nazrey

by Cuong in Malaysia


----------



## Republica

Do you only post pictures? Can you not at least attempt to answer my question?


----------



## nazrey

Republica said:


> Have they started to build that new motorway from semenyih onwards yet?


Hehe..sorry guy..Maybe u can put the question at Malaysian forum HERE since now I'm here in Thailand right now!


----------



## hetfield85

Republica said:


> Have they started to build that new motorway from semenyih onwards yet?












Ya, the construction of KASEH motorway from Kajang to Seremban is still ongoing. Now the stretch to Pajam already opened on 31 August 2008. The whole motorway project is scheduled for completion by December 2009.


----------



## hetfield85

I took this pic at Soho Mon't Kiara..near Bukit Lanjan..Is that Duta-Ulu Kelang Expressway that still under construction?


----------



## TWK90

hetfield85 said:


> I took this pic at Soho Mon't Kiara..near Bukit Lanjan..Is that Duta-Ulu Kelang Expressway that still under construction?


Yes, it is, that location is near to Sentul-Batu Caves electrified double track project too...


----------



## hetfield85

by Kembara Malaysia 









by Dominik Schwind 









by The Living Albums 









by anotherview 









by Fash02 









by Ian Koh


----------



## hetfield85

by SqueakyMarmot 


















by Hadíe 


















by shamsul hakeem


----------



## hetfield85

by 21C digital boy


----------



## hetfield85

by Takudzwa


----------



## nazrey

Shah Alam
by n1tel1te


----------



## nazrey

Jelutong Expressway, Penang
by J-sёnse










Penang bridge


----------



## nazrey

To Kuantan, Pahang


----------



## nazrey

PLUS (Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan) Highway
Supercar lambo convoy on the way to melaka...
by shiveeleaves


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya, Selangor 
by I'm DAN


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway >> From Ipoh to KL
by mohaSHUK


----------



## nazrey

by coolpix16


----------



## nazrey

Perak
by ashukor


----------



## hetfield85

*E8 Karak Highway*


----------



## Bugs

Thanks for the pics, brought back good memories to my Malaysia Trip in May 2008, I love Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya - Cyberjaya
by arncreddy296 
http://flickr.com/photos/chandrahasa/3268999026/


----------



## ImBoredNow

Wow, some sceinic highways malaysia has got!


----------



## nazrey

*PLUS in MoU with Japan’s NEXCO-Central *
13-02-2009: THEEDGEDAILY

PETALING JAYA: PLUS Expressways Bhd has entered into a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Central Nippon Expressway Company Ltd (NEXCO-Central), a highway operator in Japan, with the view of tapping into the latter’s expertise in managing various assets. 

“We feel we can benefit from their expertise in areas such as project development and management, risk management, asset management, electronic toll collection, customer service management and researches,” said PLUS managing director Noorizah Abd Hamid yesterday. 
The MoU will establish a framework for cooperation through exchange of information, expertise, personnel and other related programmes. 

“We may consider the topic of collaborating with PLUS on projects in these two years. But we are currently at the initial stage of the relationship and we have more to work out before we embark on collaborations,” NEXCO-Central senior managing director Keiichi Nakayama said. 

He said NEXCO-Central hoped to learn from PLUS’s experiences in embarking on foreign expressway projects. NEXCO-Central was privatised in 2005 and has only recently started to make headway in highway projects abroad. 

She added that PLUS was continuously looking for opportunities to learn from other highway operators.

http://www.theedgedaily.com/cms/con...e.Article_6e83264e-cb73c03a-1c6866d0-34e72c1d


----------



## nazrey

Persiaran Dengkil by pass (Putrajaya-Cyberjaya)
by mohd salim yunus


----------



## nazrey

RESTORAN JEJANTAS
by mohd salim yunus


----------



## nazrey

TOL LEBUHRAYA GUTHRIE CORRIDOR
by mohd salim yunus


----------



## nazrey

> by mozamota


Penchala Tunnel
by StanleySeow


----------



## nazrey

by mohd salim yunus


----------



## nazrey

PLUS highway (Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan : North South (Peninsular) Highway)
by weilcela 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3303014452/in/set-72157613868315423/


----------



## hetfield85

*E33 Duta-Ulu Klang Expressway*


----------



## hetfield85

Intersection between E1 and E33


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway
by bang & tzeling 
http://flickr.com/photos/bang-tze_wedding/3311732606/in/set-72157614415647273/


----------



## nazrey

PLUS highway
Malaysia Highway Tunnel Entrance
by ynwa1974 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3318600703/


----------



## nazrey

Highway between Genting & KL
by kaloypanahon 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3321275765/


----------



## Nexis

Malaysia Highways look so clean , and well kept , why is that?


----------



## nazrey

Nexis said:


> Malaysia Highways look so clean , and well kept , why is that?


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

Butterworth (Penang)
The Sungai Prai Bridge is a new 1.4 mile link across the Prai River in mainland Penang. This beautiful cable-stayed bridge forms Package 1B of the *BORR (Butterworth Outer Ring Road)* Project. 
by Alan Khoo 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3332423793/in/set-72157614799074203/
Buttorworth, Penang



















by stardex 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/3290408384/in/photostream/


----------



## Hezery99

Nexis said:


> Malaysia Highways look so clean , and well kept , why is that?


It is due to the guidelines set by the Malaysian Highway Authority that requires all expressway concessionaire holders to do periodic maintenance properly, including cutting the grasses. I think most tolled expressway authorities worldwide may have the similar guidelines.


----------



## nazrey

*Hazard-free rides for motorcyclists*
Tuesday March 17, 2009
Story by STUART MICHAEL










IN October last year, StarMetro featured an article which highlighted the plight of motorcyclists in the Klang Valley who said they sometimes avoid the motorcycle lanes as they were not properly maintained and did not have adequate sign boards. Some of their other complaints included unlit tunnels and sharp bends at the lanes.

It is certainly good to note that the authorities have attended to these complaints and the motorcyclists are able to ride safely on the motorcycle lanes.

There are now more signboards, speed-breakers and safety elements installed at junctions, bends and tunnels and at entry and exit points of the motorcycle lanes along the highway.

Previously, the motorcycle lanes on the Federal Highway were a risk to the motorcyclists as they had sand traps, deadly curves, flooding and no speed-breakers.

The Public Works Department (PWD) has now put up signboards as one of the safety measures to curb accidents and give motorcyclists a safer ride.

StarMetro first highlighted the issue in early April 2007. After almost two years, something has finally been done to improve the conditions of the motorcycle lanes.

There are now big and bright signboards to warn the motorcyclists of tunnels, flood-prone areas and other hazards on the road and to remind them to slow down and stick to the speed limit.

Reflectors and speed-breakers have also been installed and the dangerous bends and pedestrian crossings are now clearly marked.

At several danger stretches, like the stretch opposite the Avon Building on the Klang-bound side of the highway, concrete slabs with bright yellow lines have been painted to prevent motorists from veering off the lanes into the Klang River some 20m below.

With the various new safety precautions, motorcyclists can now enjoy a safer trip to their destinations.


----------



## nazrey

KL - Putrajaya Highway
by ~ GAB ~


----------



## nazrey

Bayan Baru Roundabout, Penang island
by wanhashim 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/2612537327/


----------



## TONZI

Wow, your highways are so beautiful. The Philippines should emulate how your highways are made.


----------



## nazrey

The way is just so long!
by hasrul.hassan
Beautiful Landscape near Gua Tempurung 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hasrulh/3395160245/


----------



## hetfield85

*







Sprint Expressway*


----------



## Hezery99

nazrey said:


> The way is just so long!
> by hasrul.hassan
> Beautiful Landscape near Gua Tempurung
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hasrulh/3395160245/


The collector lanes are to provide the toll-free flow for Ipoh residents while the main carriageways do not have toll barriers to stop the flow as a solution for the accident-prone Jelapang toll plaza.


----------



## nazrey

delete


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway
by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

Ampang Elevated Highway
by biys
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1c1p1s/2943668559/in/set-72157608201854140/


----------



## nazrey

Miri-Bintulu Coastal Road, Sarawak
by mrosanno


----------



## nazrey

KL
by ronasdfghjklzxc
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronasdfghjklzxc/3491712717/


----------



## nazrey

KL from a highway
by KatLova 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maes2rah/2986717582/


----------



## nazrey

Some Malaysian Expressway Scenes
by misskate130 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/misskate130/3516813089/in/set-72157617841672913/


----------



## nazrey

North South Highway, Johor
by ChinG ChinG TaBa TaBa
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bambam79/2082898315/


----------



## hetfield85

*Duta - Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE)*

Duta link is now open and running on 30th April 2009..check it out guys 

Pic n video courtesy from MyCen


----------



## hetfield85

Nexis said:


> Malaysia Highways look so clean , and well kept , why is that?


It's because the toll concessionaires have to maintain them like doing some minor repairs, adding new intersections, cutting grass, do some landscaping etc ..that's why we pay tolls~! to have a comfortable and enjoyable journey.


----------



## hetfield85

*Some pics of the E33 Duta - Ulu Klang Expressway*..


----------



## nazrey

by Dr. Bartels
http://www.flickr.com/photos/drbartels/3545899592/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice landscaping, we can learn from that over here.


----------



## hetfield85

* Guthrie Corridor Expressway (GCE)*


----------



## hetfield85

driving on *E35 Guthrie Corridor Expressway*


----------



## hetfield85

*Shah Alam Expressway (KESAS)*


----------



## hetfield85

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice landscaping, we can learn from that over here.





nazrey said:


> by Dr. Bartels
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/drbartels/3545899592/



Don't u think that landscaping like the picture is too excessive...? It will cost more and put more effort to maintain them :dunno:


----------



## hetfield85

*Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK)
*





































Sg. Long Toll Plaza


----------



## Pansori

I traveled all the way from Singapore to Bangkok via Malaysia (stopping for a few days in KL) on a bus. I was very much impressed with the quality of the motorway to say the least. Traffic seems quite heavy around KL though.


----------



## hetfield85

*East Coast Expressway (LPT/ECE)*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

hetfield85 said:


> Don't u think that landscaping like the picture is too excessive...? It will cost more and put more effort to maintain them :dunno:


Well, better than what they do over here, putting tens of thousands of euros in "art" on a stupid roundabout. A while ago, a new art of several tens of thousands of euros was put on a roundabout. You won't believe what it was; a gold case buried under the ground with an arrow on top of it to show there was art under the ground.
I don't pay tax for this nonsense for pete's sake! 
So yes, I think landscaping is way better than wasting money on art only a few people like.

This costs $ 100.000


----------



## Ten

the whole malaysia look so much developed, love it!


----------



## hetfield85

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, better than what they do over here, putting tens of thousands of euros in "art" on a stupid roundabout. A while ago, a new art of several tens of thousands of euros was put on a roundabout. You won't believe what it was; a gold case buried under the ground with an arrow on top of it to show there was art under the ground.
> I don't pay tax for this nonsense for pete's sake!
> So yes, I think landscaping is way better than wasting money on art only a few people like.
> 
> This costs $ 100.000


Yup I agree with u on this..not everyone appreciate arts and for me sometimes I just don't understand these so called art structures in some places and I guess it's not just me who think that way but majority of us. Sometimes I see these structures are ugly and they're supposed not to be there in the first place (no offense to art lovers) but I think if the cost is reasonable and the complexity of the structure is simple..that's OK for me but these structures are often prone to vandalism.
Even in Malaysia itself has many *fake plastic coconut trees* planted near junctions in some towns which is an eyesore and waste of public money hno:.


----------



## hetfield85

*Maju Expressway (MEX)*


----------



## hetfield85

This list is quite outdated.. I think it was published in 2008 . I hope this list will show some overview of Malaysian highways..


*HIGHWAYS IN OPERATION*

1. North - South Expressway 823.00 km
2. Penang Bridge 13.5 km 
3. Kuala Lumpur - Karak Highway 60.0 km
4. Butterworth - Kulim Highway 16.8 km
5. Shah Alam Expressway 35.0 km
6. North South Expressway Central Link 48.0 km
7. Seremban - Port Dickson Highway 22.7 km
8. Malaysia - Singapore Second Crossing Expressway 44.7 km
9. Damansara - Puchong Highway 40.0 km
10. Cheras - Kajang Highway 11.5 km
11. Sungai Besi Highway 16.7 km
12. KL - Ampang Elevated Highway 7.4 km 
13. Western Kuala Lumpur Traffic Dispersal Scheme 26.0 km 
14. Kajang Traffic Dispersal Ring Road 37.0 km 
15. The New Pantai Expressway 19.6 km 
16. Shah Alam – Kuang Highway 25.0 km
17. East Coast Expressway 1 (Phase 1) 169.0 km
18. North Klang Straits Bypass (NKSB) 8.0 km
19. The New North Klang Straits Bypass (NNKSB) 17.5 km
20. Metramac Highway 17.0 km
21. Butterworth Outer Ring Road (BORR) 12.1 km 
22. Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART) 3.06 km
23. Kuala Lumpur – Putrajaya Highway 26.0 km

*TOTAL 1499.5 km*


*HIGHWAYS IN CONSTRUCTION*

1. Kajang – Seremban Highway 44.30 km
2. Senai – Desaru Expressway 77.00 km
3. Duta - Ulu Klang Expressway 18.00 km
4. East Coast Expressway (Phase II) 80.00 km

*TOTAL 219.3 km*

source


----------



## hetfield85

*Kajang-Seremban Highway (KASEH)*





































Toll Booth


----------



## hetfield85

New highways planned for future development 











*Project* : *East Coast Expressway Phase III & IV*

*Location* : Kuala Terengganu to Kota Bharu (III) Kuantan to Johor Bahru (IV)

*Description*

East Coast Expressway (ECE) III is an extension of East Coast Expressway (ECE) II which is under construction. *ECE III will connect Kg. Gemuroh (Kuala Terengganu) to Kota Bharu, Kelantan; ending at Pengkalan Kubor, with an approximate length of 171 km.*

*Phase IV of the ECE runs to the south, connecting Kuantan all the way to Johor Bahru.*

*Project Rationale*

The rationale for the implementation of ECE Phases III and IV is to provide a complete highway-standard transport backbone for the main economic corridors in the ECER. The ECE will provide improved connectivity within the corridor including to the main regional centre and growth areas. It will also improve the ECER's access to the rest of Peninsular Malaysia as well as Thailand and Singapore.

The reduced traveling time will have a dramatic impact on the economic viability of projects within the ECER. While it is generally acknowledged that the North-South Expressway has played a significant role in spurring economic developments on the western side of Peninsular Malaysia, it is hoped that the East Coast Expressway (ECE) will have a similar profound impact on the ECER states.


----------



## hetfield85

*Kuala Lumpur-Seremban Expressway*


----------



## hetfield85

*Federal Highway*

Introducing *Malaysia's FIRST motorway* built in 1977 :cheers:


----------



## hetfield85

*Karak Highway*


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Expressway (LPT)
by Tobby


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Expressway (LPT)
KL-Kuantan 
by Tobby


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Expressway (LPT)
by Tobby


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Expressway
by Praful


----------



## nazrey

by Praful


----------



## nazrey

Pekan -Kuala Lumpur
by spOt_ON
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/2994580383/in/set-72157608590058917/


----------



## nazrey

Pekan -Kuala Lumpur
by spOt_ON
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/2994580383/in/set-72157608590058917/


----------



## nazrey

*Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan Bhd (PLUS)*
PLUS EXPRESSWAYS
by WanderingMandy 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanderingmandy/3656228374/in/set-72157620295852655/


----------



## nazrey

Location: Bernam Jaya 
by Zairi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zairi/172998461/in/set-72057594076822331/


----------



## nazrey

by Stryker [email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_wong/3252118461/in/set-72157605685564511/


----------



## nazrey

by [sang]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sang22276/3248036660/in/pool-scenerynaturalmalaysia


----------



## nazrey

Way to Cameron Highland, Pahang
by pasheh's
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasheh/3627935049/


----------



## nazrey

> To KLIA
by simamat
http://www.flickr.com/photos/c_motz/3573039176/


----------



## nazrey

Genting Tunnel
On way to Berjaya Hills
Bentong, Pahang
by spOt_ON
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/3588826239/


----------



## nazrey

To KL!
by Shaira
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevekiara/448559392/in/set-1328772/


----------



## nazrey

@ Langkawi Island, Kedah
by lovers-fragrance
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovers-fragrance/3681157711/


----------



## nazrey

Karak Highway
by Azizi Haji Abu Bakar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/azizibakar/3607124681/


----------



## nazrey

by Adli Bazuli


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ Putrajaya/Cyberjaya
by BrockleyDave


----------



## nazrey

KL
by DTPM


----------



## nazri

nazrey said:


> > To KLIA
> by simamat
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/c_motz/3573039176/


KLIA Expressway
from flickr


----------



## nazri

Rawang, the district capital of Gombak, Selangor
by zEnZiDeN of flickr


----------



## Hezery99

Rawang is no longer the district capital of Gombak; its place is now taken over by Bandar Baru Selayang. That's why Majlis Daerah Gombak became Majlis Perbandaran Selayang.


----------



## nazri

At first I think Gombak is part of KL! but not!










BTW...I do not like Gombak District, Lack of development ! kampong betul2
Selangor


----------



## World 2 World

*Mid Valley*



nazrey said:


> Great view! can see BSC development also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/joydrops/5029646141/


----------



## World 2 World

logorithm said:


>


----------



## hetfield85

*East Coast Expressway - E8*

*Phase 2 - Under Construction*

*September 2010 update* 









Route Map


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummabdrahmaan/5060410412/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummabdrahmaan/5060479402/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummabdrahmaan/5059863185/


----------



## nazrey

Lebuhraya Kajang-Seremban (Lekas Highway) 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41537160








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41537152


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Expressway








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5078012193/


----------



## tuan_wu

kekgi said:


> tuan wu & hetfield85,
> 
> the first picture LPT p2, i know in bukit besi. But which location is the second picture?


i still don't sure where it is exactly this place.......maybe at Kuala Telemong....after the bridge at Terengganu river....


----------



## tuan_wu

kekgi said:


> LPT Phase 2 betwen Bukit Besi and Ajil. Almost Complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some motorist enjoy toll free driving..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge over Dungun River near Jerangau..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from LPT bridge over Jalan Jerangau Jabor near Jerangau


tq for all of these marvellous pictures :cheers:

i don't realize that the strech from ajil to bukit besi almost complete....hehe

same as here at my kampung......... bukit payong spur road and bukit payong interchange almost complete......maybe on schedule to open to the public on december i think.....


----------



## nazrey

PULAU PINANG @ SEBERANG PRAI
Buttorworth Outer Ring Road (BORR)
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37648165








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37648159








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21132630


----------



## nazrey

Buttorworth Outer Ring Road (BORR)


----------



## tuan_wu

East Coast Expressway Phase 2

MTD Package 10



























http://pakej6.blogspot.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can anybody post a map, or draw on a Google Earth screendump, what the route of the Shamelin Expressway (E9) is? I don't have a clue about the route, it seems to be some kind of E9 extension to Pandan Indah, which Wikipedia claims is 12 km long, however, there is only 3 - 4 km between the Jalan Istana road and Pandan Indah.


----------



## chumpon




----------



## sc4

^^ Haha, that's not a highway.....That's the trunk road or federal route...


----------



## tuan_wu

East Coast Expressway Phase 2 ( Bukit Payong Feeder Road )

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4139/221020101635.jpg


----------



## nazrey

To tuan_wu ...Could you resize pictures before posting in da forum pls..coz it makes overload here


----------



## tuan_wu

I'm sorry.....next time i'll resize first before posting....


----------



## tuan_wu

East Coast Expressway Phase 2

From JKR Terengganu Website


----------



## World 2 World

tunomura said:


> Eastern Dispersal Link Highway (From Pandan to CIQ)


*Eastern Dispersal Link Highway Progress (Bakar Batu area)*


jb2020 said:


> *Permas Jaya Bridge update*


----------



## tuan_wu

E8 - ECE Phase 2



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/farinaakhir/with/5018783959/


----------



## nazrey

View from PUTATAN ROAD - NEAR Kota Kinabalu, SABAH








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24193241








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24193240

PETRONAS PUM STATION - KOTA BELUD, Sabah








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23527398

Tuaran, Sabah








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23523418

KUNDASANG, Sabah








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23402230


----------



## nazrey

Tuaran Junction with Mount Kinabalu behind - The highest peak mountain in Malaysia!








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5572415



> BONUS PICTURE: Mount Kinabalu vista @ Pine Resort, Kundasang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8310392


----------



## nazrey

Pintasan Dengkil by Pass, Selangor









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19862768

Plaza Tol Putrajaya








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19841073

ELITE @ USJ (Subang Jaya), Selangor








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19841065

Lebuhraya PLUS @ SUNGAI BULOH








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19840843


----------



## nazrey

Exit to IPOH / KL @ PLUS Highway








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19826309


----------



## nazrey

Persiaran Utara @ PUTRAJAYA









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18698826


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuhraya PLUS *









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13465676








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13467088








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13467074








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13465952


----------



## nazrey

in Papar, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19209778








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17044051


----------



## nazrey

The view of Water Reservoir at the T Junction in Labuan









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18986010


----------



## nazrey

Way from airport to sibu town, Sarawak









From Panoramio


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR-KARAK EXPRESSWAY (Pahang)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajai62_family/5180524964/in/set-72157625396426728/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajai62_family/5180529752/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajai62_family/5179929731/in/set-72157625396426728/


----------



## nazrey

@ Perlis








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15132764.jpg


----------



## nazrey

@ Selalang, Sarikei, Sarawak









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43707774


----------



## nazrey

To Sibu, Sarawak









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43514719


----------



## nazrey

In Serudit, Spaoh, Sarawak









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43735106


----------



## kekgi

Your pink colour tree in sibu is so nice Nazrey. Congrat


----------



## kekgi

TERENGGANU, east coast state in Malaysia


----------



## tuan_wu

East Coast Expressway Phase 2 ( *E 8* )

Under Construction

Work Progress Until October 2010


----------



## tuan_wu

Continue

East Coast Expressway Phase 2 ( *E 8* )

Under Construction

Work Progress of the elevated structure in package 6 until 16th Nov 2010


































http://pakej6.blogspot.com


----------



## kekgi

well progress tuan_wu..hopefully any completed strecth will open to public early next year.


----------



## tuan_wu

kekgi said:


> well progress tuan_wu..hopefully any completed strecth will open to public early next year.


yup.....maybe bukit payong to Kg Gemuruh stretch will be open next month or on January 2011.........from Dato' Shaziman Mansor,Work Minister said when he visit the site on August this year......

Bukit Payong to Ajil stretch is scheduled to open to the public around Jun/July 2011.........

all stretch should be completed by Jun 2012 hopefully.......^^


----------



## nazrey

@ Kuala Lumpur
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5173908391/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5171792495/in/photostream/

Federal Highway








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sirman88/5202603073/

Ampang Elevated Expressway
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/apyos/5208078315/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vedd/2981767164/


----------



## XNeo

KL suburban - Damansara Perdana Interchange

by patchay








Source: MK Land Holdings Bhd


----------



## tuan_wu

East Coast Expressway Phase 2 ( E 8 )

Under construction


Site View From Air :


































































































http://lpt2malaysia.blogspot.com


----------



## nazrey

@ Putrajaya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28027507


----------



## kekgi

KL MORNING RUSH
FROM SRI DAMANSARA TO JALAN IPOH


----------



## nazrey

by Hadíe








by Fash02








by Dominik Schwind


----------



## nazrey

>


*Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART)*
SMART Expressway, KL









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37465157


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13054758


----------



## nazrey

Interchange at Lebuhraya Wadi [email protected] 7, Putrajaya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13984327


----------



## tuan_wu

East Coast Expressway Phase 2 (E 8) - (under construction)

from MTD Group Newsletter


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiatravel/5246215792/


----------



## World 2 World

*Skudai Highways, Johor Bahru*



JB Citizens (+_+) said:


> Somewhere in Tampoi


----------



## nazrey

Senawang - Ulu Bendol new Road @ Kuala Pilah District








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45302801
















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45302587


----------



## nazrey

Exit 220 - Senawang @ PLUS Expresway








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45302255








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45302252








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45302247








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45302341


----------



## nazrey

Exit towards LCCT & F1 Circuit @ KLIA Highway








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45041199

Exit towards BBST, LCCT & F1 Circuit, Sepang @ KLIA Highway








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45041192


----------



## nazrey

TnG lane - Toll Plaza @ KLIA Highway








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45041171


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> Surau @ Dengkil's southbound R&R facelift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45040663
> 
> Entrance structure @ Dengkil's southbound R&R facelift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45040991
> 
> Entrance ramp @ Dengkil's southbound R&R facelift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45041059
> 
> New building appearance @ Dengkil's southbound R&R facelift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45040988


----------



## nazrey

Dengkil's southbound R&R facelift


----------



## nazrey

@ Sabah


benz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

@ Perlis








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moque25/5225675197/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moque25/5207561174/


----------



## Hezery99

ChrisZwolle said:


> Has E8 between Kuantan and Kuala Terengganu already opened to traffic?
> 
> And has E25 between Asam Jawa and Rawang already opened? And E26 between E28 and Pulau Indah?
> 
> These three were planned to be opened in 2011.


E8: No, currently it is open up until Jabor. The construction for most sections between Jabor to Kuala Terengganu are almost completed. However, there are delays in some sections due to the rising costs of construction materials. Moreover, the Northeast Monsoon which causes annual flood in eastern states can be another culprid that delays the construction.

E26: It is open from Putrajaya to Saujana Putra which is connected to E6. So far the construction progress is on schedule. The same goes for E25, it is still under construction, but the pace is still on track.


----------



## nazrey

To Kuala Baram, Miri, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

@ KL








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46468550


----------



## nazrey

PUTRAJAYA









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14331443


----------



## nazrey

KL








http://www.flickr.com/photos/naza1715/5612438001/


----------



## nazrey

*East Coast Expressway Phase 2 opening year-end*
2011/04/14
http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/EastCoastExpresswayPhase2openingyear-end/Article/

KUALA TERENGGANU: The East Coast Expressway (Phase 2) (LPT 2) from Bukit Payung to Bukit Besi section is expected to open by year-end, as finishing work on the highway is almost 90 per cent complete. 

State Infrastructure Development and Utility Committee chairman Datuk Za'aba Mohd Adib said the opening of the expressway from Bukit Payung to Bukit Besi includes a 64 kilometre stretch. 

"However, there are other sections not yet complete, but we will open this to the public, especially for residents from Kuala Terengganu to Bukit Besi in Dungun," he said after officiating at the 38th Terengganu Malay Chamber of Commerce (DPMMT) meeting here Thursday. 

The 184 kilometre-long LPT 2 project, which begins in Jabor, Kemaman, near here, to Kampung Gemuruh in northern Kuala Terengganu, is a continuation of the LPT Phase 1 from Karak to Kuantan, which spans 159 kilometres and was begun in March 2006 at an estimated initial cost of RM3.7 billion. 


The project is divided into 16 portions, of which 15 were implemented by the Public Works Department and offered by conventional open tender, while another portion is being authorised through direct negotiation by the Malaysian Highway Authority. 

The project, which should have been ready by the end of 2010, fell behind schedule when the appointed contractor failed to complete work on time following an increase in the cost of building materials. - BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

East Coast Expressway Phase 2 (Lebuhraya Pantai Timur)


kekgi said:


> PAda 10 April 2011 sempak gak aku round LPT yang belum dibuka dari Bukit Payong ke Telemong..


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bakawali84/4851946382/


----------



## nazrey

Seri Kembangan, Selangor








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/2596794296/


----------



## sapphire blue

ELITE near USJ



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

KESAS



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

@ Melaka








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/5609195269/


----------



## nazrey

Roundabout near Oya, Sarawak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3343950328/in/set-72157615089050044


----------



## sapphire blue

Federal Highway near Batu 3, Shah Alam



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

ELITE near Shah Alam



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

NKVE



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

PLUS towards Kuala Lumpur



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

Butterworth to Kota Bharu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewenyi/5343860218/


----------



## nazrey

@ Kelantan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5315350121/


----------



## nazrey

@ Sibu, Sarawak








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49447984


----------



## nazrey

@ Sibu, Sarawak








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49447822








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49447860








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49447791


----------



## nazrey

@ Sibu, Sarawak








sibu to tanjung manis, Sarawak








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49449424








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49445938
way to tanjung manis








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49452221

pan borneo highway from julau to sibu miri








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49670947
pan borneo highway kuching to sibu miri








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49677332


----------



## nazrey

Mount Kinabalu, Kundasang, Sabah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dusunman/4303018620/in/photostream


----------



## dinoaizuddin

sapphire blue said:


> ELITE near USJ
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


cool


----------



## dinoaizuddin

sapphire blue said:


> ELITE highway
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Federal Highway
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


clean and excellent highway .....:cheers:


----------



## sapphire blue

DUKE (Duta-Ulu Kelang Expressway)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

NPE (New Pantai Expressway)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

SKVE (South Klang Valley Expressway)

Saujana Putra Toll plaza



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

SKVE (cont.)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue

SKVE (cont.)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ayer Hitam Toll plaza



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

> the 27/05/2011 sunset of Kuala Lumpur by khasif, on Flickr



by z . a . n . a, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

To Penang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/den_zeedan_s/5812242408/

@ Penang Bridge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/den_zeedan_s/5811683297/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

Petronas Pump Station by Adli Bazuli, on Flickr

Approaching Gunung Sempah Tunnel by Adli Bazuli, on Flickr

Driving back to Kuala Lumpur by Adli Bazuli, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

E22 was completed on June 10th, 2011. It includes a 4 kilometer bridge.



> *75km Senai-Desaru Expressway opens today*
> 
> JOHOR BARU: Travelling between southwest and southeast Johor will be faster and more comfortable with the opening of the 75km Senai-Desaru Expressway today.
> 
> The highway, costing RM1.4 billion, is one of the biggest infrastructure projects under the Ninth Malaysian Plan in Johor.
> 
> It provides an important transportation link to further boost the logistics and tourism sectors in the southern region.
> 
> With the highway, travel time is about an hour between Desaru, in the south-east, and the Second Link or Tanjung Pelepas, in the south-west.
> 
> This is a stark contrast compared with the 21/2 hours of travelling along the trunk road.
> 
> In conjunction with the opening of the new highway, codenamed SDE, motorists will enjoy a toll-free journey for one month from today.
> 
> Toll collection will begin from July 10.
> 
> Malaysian Highway Authority director-general Datuk Ismail Md Salleh said the highway was partially opened to traffic from Senai to Pasir Gudang last year.
> 
> He added the highway was ready with the completion of package three of the project, which linked Cahaya Baru, in Pasir Gudang, and Penawar in Desaru, covering 27km.
> 
> The project includes a 4km bridge spanning Sungai Johor.
> 
> "The highway will change the skyline of southern Johor.
> 
> "It offers another option for commuters who want a hassle-free and fast journey."
> 
> It is expected to strengthen the status of Johor Baru as the southern transportation hub for industry players as it provides logistical support for the industrial zones in Pasir Gudang, Senai and Tanjung Pelepas.
> 
> For tourism, it is set to revive the status of Desaru, which was once a popular place for beach activities. Its popularity declined because of the long travel time.
> 
> Malaysia Tourist Guide Association president Jimmy Leong said Desaru's tourism was severely affected by poor road conditions in the past.
> 
> He anticipated a steady growth of tourism activities in Desaru and adjacent areas with the completion of the highway, as well as the launching of the ferry service between the Tanjung Belungkor terminal in Kota Tinggi and Changi terminal in Singapore in April.
> 
> "The project will spur the growth in eco and agro-tourism sector."
> 
> Johor Lorry Operators Association vice-chairman Leow Hock Tiap said the highway would benefit transport operators travelling from the north to the south as they would have an alternative route to get to Pasir Gudang without having to bypass the city areas.
> 
> "This will alleviate congestion along the existing Pasir Gudang Highway.
> 
> "However, lorry operators in the south are not affected by the highway as they use an altogether different route to send their consignment."


http://news.asiaone.com/News/AsiaOne+News/Malaysia/Story/A1Story20110610-283310.html


----------



## Hezery99

Senai-Desaru Expressway E22 (from YouTube}


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur – Karak Expressway

IMG_6541 by AJAI62 FAMILY, on Flickr


----------



## tuan_wu

ikhwan said:


> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7508/picture1uy.jpg
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9669/picture2pa.jpg
> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/768/picture3uo.jpg
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1083/picture4on.jpg
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/3980/picture6qn.jpg


*
East Coast Expressway Phase 2 , 5A Package.*


----------



## nazrey

*East Coast Expressway Phase 2*


tuan_wu said:


> LPT 2
> 20 Julai 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jalan Susur Persimpangan Ajil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pejabat Plaza Tol Persimpangan Aji*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Persimpangan Bertingkat Ajil*


----------



## sc4

*Construction of RM6bil West Coast Highway to begin Dec*

Sourced from: http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/7/23/nation/20110723170501&sec=nation

By SARBAN SINGH

GEMENCHEH: The construction of the 286km-long West Coast Highway linking Banting in Selangor and Changkat Jering in Perak will begin by December.

Works Minister Datuk Shaziman Abu Mansor said his ministry was in the final stages of completing the highway alignment works.

He added the highway, which was estimated to cost around RM6bil, would enhance connectivity and cut travelling time between the towns located along the stretch.

“We are making a study of the route alignment as the Perak government had asked that the highway be brought closer to the coastline.

”We need to avoid building the link on peat soil because of the request to build the highway close to the coast.

“In this case, elevated stretches may have to be built and this will increase costs,” he told reporters here on Saturday.

The West Coast Highway project was one of the six Public-Private Partnership initiatives announced by Datuk Seri Najib Razak to be carried out under the 10th Malaysia Plan on a build-operate-transfer basis. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

chuping, Perlis

a long way home by zizopictures, on Flickr

the road of peacefulness  by zizopictures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

The core Island skylne view from west @ Putrajaya









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32112546


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Any recent expressway openings?


----------



## hetfield85

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any recent expressway openings?


There are 2 expressway openings recently namely E25 Kuala Lumpur - Kuala Selangor Expressway and certain stretch of E8 East Coast Expressway from Bukit Besi to Kuala Terengganu.

1 expressway expected to be completed before 2012 which is the E14 JB Eastern Dispersal Link.

There are quite a few new expressways going to start on construction later this year and next year. I'm excited with the recent news on the proposed expressways. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

North-South Expressway near Alor Star, Kedah








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21342991


----------



## nazrey

Batu Feringghi, Penang








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21331209

Butterworth Outer Ring Road, Penang








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21132630








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21327084


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are these projects already completed?

* E14 Johor Bahru Eastern Dispersal Link

* E26 South Klang Valley Expressway


----------



## nazrey

These are new Lebuh Raya in Malaysia (as 2011) 
Lebuh Raya Lembah Klang Selatan *[COMPLETED]*
Lebuh Raya Pantai Timur Fasa 2 *[COMPLETING SOON]*
Lebuh Raya Penyuraian Timur Johor Bahru *[COMPLETING SOON]*
Lebuh Raya Kuala Lumpur-Kuala Selangor *[COMPLETED]*
Lebuh Raya Kemuning Shah-Alam *[COMPLETED]*
Lebuh Raya Senai-Desaru *[COMPLETED]*


> http://www.kosmo.com.my/kosmo/content.asp?y=2010&dt=0406&pub=Kosmo&sec=Negara&pg=ne_08.htm


----------



## nazrey

hetfield85 said:


> *E13 Kemuning-Shah Alam Highway (LKSA)*
> Status : Under construction


NEW: Kemuning to Shah Alam Highway - LKSA









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44085852


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuh Raya Penyuraian Timur Johor Bahru *
Eastern Dispersal Link (EDL)
photos by jb2020


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuh Raya Pantai Timur Fasa 2*
East Coast Expressway Phase 2



tuan_wu said:


> East Coast Expressway Phase 2 ( E 8 )
> Under construction


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuh Raya Kuala Lumpur-Kuala Selangor (KLKS)*


hetfield85 said:


> *E25 - Kuala Lumpur – Kuala Selangor Expressway (LATAR)*
> 
> Some aerial pics while under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images from http://paultan.org


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuh Raya Lembah Klang Selatan *
South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE)
Photos by sapphire blue


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuh Raya Senai-Desaru *
Senai-Desaru Expressway









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44159295
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5900175520/











>


----------



## hetfield85

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these projects already completed?
> 
> * E14 Johor Bahru Eastern Dispersal Link
> 
> * E26 South Klang Valley Expressway


E14 is still under construction hopefully it will finish before year end. 

E26 is consist of 2 phases. The 1st phase has been completed for quite some time and the final phase has been successfully completed in the middle of last year. 

*E26 South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE)*










Phase 1










Phase 2


----------



## nazrey

Tasik Bukit Merah and highway @ Perak

tasik merah and highway by Heeresfliegertruppe, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kinabatangan Road, Sarawak









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55294516

@ Lahad Datu, Sarawak









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55182284


----------



## nazrey

@ Tambunan, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52128749

@ Kota Kinabalu, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52126300


----------



## nazrey

Kimanis Road, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50497714








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47773402


----------



## nazrey

Karamunsing Flyover View, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13268371








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16614832


----------



## nazrey

Putatan Highway, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21420156


----------



## nazrey

Tun Fuad Stephen Road, Sabah









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54661519


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uthman_yusoff/8256357482/


----------



## Hezery99

ChrisZwolle said:


> A couple of questions regarding the Malaysian Expressway Network.
> 
> * E8 East Coast Expressway: when will the missing link Kuantan - Bukit Besi open? 2012 is quoted.
> * E9 Shamelin Expressway: when will it open? Sources say 2012
> * E26 South Klang Valley Expressway: when will the final phase open?


Here are the answers:-
East Coast Expressway E8 is delayed several times, and now it is expected to be opened on 2014. The reason for those delays is due to two of the sub-contractors had withdrawn from the project, citing the high costs of construction materials. As a result, the tender for the delayed section had to be reopened again for the replacement contractors.
The construction of Shamelin Expressway E9 is still going well. However, it is slightly delayed due to some complications regarding land takeovers.
The final phase of SKVE E26 will be opened this year.
Hope that my answers may help.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thank you


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zvdy/8227781051/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey

IMG_1645 by aizatto, on Flickr

IMG_2056 by aizatto, on Flickr

IMG_1636 by aizatto, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by aizatto, on Flickr

IMG_1638 by aizatto, on Flickr

IMG_1639 by aizatto, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

On Penang bridge

IMG_1649 by aizatto, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

@ Johor

sunset - from legoland by Tomashi., on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

Malaysia looks like it has the most developed, extensive highway system in SE Asia.


----------



## nazrey

KL01 by ArchLancer, on Flickr


----------



## hetfield85

*E26 - South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) - Phase 2*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sc4

^^ Nice V-logs and beautiful highways


----------



## nazrey

To Kenyir Lake, Terengganu








http://www.flickr.com/photos/onggon/5877606796/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/onggon/5877604138/in/photostream


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*LATEST PROJECTS:*



> *West Coast Expressway to cost RM6b, says KEuro*
> By GOH THEAN EU Published: 2013/01/11
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130111002548/Article/index_html#ixzz2HckDk6zd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LESS THAN INITIALLY FORECAST: The build-operate-transfer project has a 50-year concession and will be completed in five years
> 
> KUMPULAN Europlus Bhd (KEuro) has officially released details of its West Coast Expressway concession, saying that the project will cost around RM6 billion.
> 
> *This is about RM1 billion less than the RM7.07 billion initially projected.*
> 
> KEuro, through its subsidiary West Coast Expressway Sdn Bhd (WCE), signed the concession agreement with the government last week, exactly a year after obtaining a letter of approval from the Economic Planning Unit of the Prime Minister's Department.
> 
> KEuro yesterday said the project, based on a build-operate-transfer basis with a 50-year concession, is expected to be fully completed in five years.
> 
> * It involves the development of a highway from Banting to Taiping with 233km of tolled highway, including 40km of highway to be constructed later.*
> 
> "The concession period will be extended for another 10 years if the agreed targeted IRR (internal rate of return) is not achieved (calculation of actual IRR will be in year 49)," the company said in a filing to Bursa Malaysia.
> 
> In order to make the project viable, the government has agreed to provide a support loan to KEuro at an interest rate of four per cent a year.
> 
> During the loan's tenure, 70 per cent of the excess toll revenue will be used to repay the loan.
> 
> After the loan has been settled, excess toll revenue will be shared on the basis of 30:70 between the government and WCE, which is 80 per cent-owned by KEuro.
> 
> The land acquisition cost for the project, tipped to be up to RM980 million, will be borne by the government.
> 
> The company added that penalties will also be imposed if WCE fails to fulfil its maintenance obligation.
> 
> "If the road service volume is below the acceptable level, WCE is required to carry out upgrading works at its own cost and expenses to ease traffic congestion," it said.
> 
> KEuro shares on Bursa Malaysia fell by one sen to RM1.03 yesterday, with 964,000 shares changing hands.
> 
> The stock has declined by 13 sen from RM1.16 since it signed the concession agreement with the government.





> *RM1.55b project for AZRB*
> By Cheryl Yvonne AchuPublished: 2013/02/14
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130213234914/Article/index_html#ixzz2Kp2Vl1gk
> 
> EARNINGS ENHANCEMENT: Company secures 50-year concession for EKVE from the govt
> 
> AHMAD Zaki Resources Bhd (AZRB) has landed a RM1.55 billion contract from the government for the East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE).
> 
> AZRB said in a filing to Bursa Malaysia yesterday that the concession period will be for 50 years.
> 
> “The estimated total construction costs for the construction works will be RM1.55 billion.
> 
> “The government agreed to provide to the company a loan in the maximum principal amount of RM635 million at an interest rate of four per cent per year capitalised annually and subject to a separate agreement to be entered into between the government and the company,” it said.
> 
> *It was reported that the 35.5km EKVE will link Kajang SILK Highway at the southern side to Karak Expressway and at the northern side of the expressway.
> 
> EKVE is the eastern and final uncompleted route of the Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road.*
> 
> The expressway will provide a by-pass route and enable motorists from the southern part of the Klang Valley like from Cheras, Bangi and Subang to travel to Selayang and Gombak and vice-versa without having to go through the city centre.
> 
> It will also serve as a bypass route around Kuala Lumpur for inter-regional traffic from the Karak Highway.
> 
> It was reported that there will be six interchanges —– Sungai Long, Bukit Mah*kota Cheras, Hulu Langat, Ampang, Ukay Perdana and International Islamic University Malaysia).
> 
> In the statement yesterday, AZRB said under the concession agreement, the company, among others, will have the rights and authority to undertake the design and construction of the expressway, including the upgrading works and widening of the existing road.
> 
> The concession agreement is expected to contribute positively to AZRB Group’s earnings and the net tangible assets for future financial years, it said.
> 
> AZRB’s share price was up one sen yesterday, closing at 71.5 sen.


----------



## hetfield85

*New expressway in the pipeline - East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)*

PETALING JAYA: While the long-awaited *East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)* contract is expected to boost Ahmad Zaki Resources Bhd's (AZRB) construction order book by more than 50% to nearly RM4bil, analysts say the RM1.55bil award may not prove so lucrative in the near term.

AZRB said on Wednesday it had inked the concession agreement with the Government for the design, construction, completion, operation, management, and maintenance of the *35.5km EKVE, the eastern and final uncompleted route of the Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road which would link the Kajang Silk Expressway and the Karak Expressway*.

The concession, for which the letter of intent was reportedly issued in 2007, comes with a period of 50 years as well as a loan from the Government worth RM635mil attached to an interest rate of 4% a year.

The highway contract increases AZRB's order book to RM3.8bil from RM2.3bil as at end-September last year, but M&A Securities said in a note to clients that it was a near-term negative to the company's financials as the loan would add some RM25.4mil in interest expense to the RM9mil AZRB was already servicing each year.

AZRB's gearing level is also set to rise to 1.16 times from 0.25 times currently, the brokerage added.

“We believe *the construction will take at least three years to complete*, and toll revenue from this expressway is unlikely to boost the group's revenue at least until fiscal 2017,” it said.

Another analyst told StarBiz that the expressway was not a “game changer” for AZRB, which mostly undertakes Government-based infrastructure projects.

This, he said, was reflected in the movement of its shares, which yesterday added only five sen to 76.5 sen on volume of 3.44 million units.

“The fact that the Government had to extend a loan means AZRB's balance sheet alone can't handle it,” he said.

Nonetheless, the analyst believes that the firm has the ability to execute a project of this size based on its track record, which includes the Lebuhraya Pantai Timur in Terengganu.

RHB Research was more sanguine in its assessment, saying the contract offered AZRB “two bites on the same cherry” from construction profits over the medium term and recurring toll profits over the longer term.

“However, to be prudent, we will only include the project in our earnings forecasts and valuations as and when the last hurdle is crossed, i.e. achievement of financial close (that would take another six to nine months)," it noted.

*The EKVE would provide a by-pass route and enable motorists from the southern part of the Klang Valley such as from Cheras, Bangi and Subang to travel to Selayang and Gombak and vice versa without having to go through the city centre*.

*It would serve as a bypass route around Kuala Lumpur for inter-regional traffic from the Karak Highway, according to past reports*.

*There would be six interchanges Sungai Long, Bukit Mahkota Cheras, Hulu Langat, Ampang, Ukay Perdana and IIUM (International Islamic University Malaysia)*.

Under the deal, AZRB's scope of works involves the design and construction of the expressway, the upgrading works and the widening of the existing road, and the supply and installation of tolling and other equipment (including telecommunications equipment) at the toll plaza, and managing, operating, and maintaining the same on the expressway during the concession period.

The concession also grants AZRB the right to demand, collect, and retain the toll for its own benefit from all vehicles liable to pay toll using the expressway during the operating period.

The company added that the concession allowed AZRB to operate, manage and maintain (including, without limitation, utility charges incurred thereby) the expressway, to design, construct, operate, manage, and maintain the administrative offices, and undertake all other activities incidental to the performance of the works referred to in the concession agreement.

http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2013/2/15/business/12715989&sec=business


----------



## nazrey

Not a soul in sight by Thomas Won, on Flickr

Driving along the highway by Thomas Won, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW MALAYSIAN HIGHWAY PROJECTS:*
1


nazrey said:


> *Naim in the race for Pan-Borneo Highway job*
> By Sharen Kaur Published: 2013/06/03
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/NAIMS/Article/#ixzz2V7pefvUj
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Naim Holdings Bhd, a Sarawak-based property development and construction company, is expected to win several new jobs, including the upgrading of the Pan-Borneo Highway that will cost more than RM10 billion, a source said.
> 
> * The government is considering upgrading the 2,083km toll-free Pan Borneo highway, which was built in the 1960s. The upgrading is expected to start from Sematan in Sarawak to Serudung in Sabah and will take around five years.* :cheers:
> 
> The highway, which also passes through Brunei, will open up more rural areas via the construction of secondary or feeder roads.
> 
> Works Minister Datuk Fadillah Yusof said recently the upgrading of the Pan Borneo highway is one of the projects that is high on the priorities list.
> 
> "Its a promise made by Barisan Nasional in its manifesto," he said.
> 
> There are not many big players in the state that is capable of handling the job, a source said.
> 
> Analysts said Naim and its 33.6-per cent-owned associate Dayang Enterprise Holdings Bhd are high on investors radar because of potential contracts in the horizon and jobs won over the past two years.
> 
> They have upgraded stocks of the two companies amid earnings growth prospects.
> 
> Naim secured two station packages of the Sungai Buloh-Kajang MY Rapid Transit Line project worth RM361.4 million.
> 
> It has also been named as one of the potential contract winners for engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning works related to Petroliam Nasional Bhd's (Petronas) massive Refinery and Petrochemical Integrated Development (Rapid) Tank Farm project.
> 
> Dayang, an oil and gas support services entity, has won contracts worth RM2.31 billion from Murphy and Shell this year.
> 
> RHB Research Institute Sdn Bhd has increased its "fair value" for Naim by 119 per cent to RM3.42, on the back of positive earnings outlook.
> 
> In a March note, RHB Research analyst Joshua Ng had lifted the net profit forecast for Naim by three per cent for fiscal year 2013. It is optimistic on the earnings prospects for Dayang, in anticipation that it will secure more projects from Petronas.
> 
> Last year, both Naim and Dayang recorded a net profit of RM87.7 million and RM130.23 million, respectively.
> 
> The research division of MIDF Amanah Investment Bank Bhd believes that Naim is poised to benefit from several new projects, including the Pan-Borneo Highway.
> 
> "We expect Naim to be a big beneficiary of some of the projects mentioned in BN's manifesto, such as the Pan-Borneo Highway.
> 
> "We also expect more activities in the construction of paved roads and in the rural electrification project," MIDF senior vice-president and head of research Zulkifli Hamzah told Business Times.


2



nazrey said:


> *Highway project to be launched soon*
> By SYLVIA LOOI | 12 June 2013| last updated at 08:54PM
> http://www.nst.com.my/streets/northern/highway-project-to-be-launched-soon-1.298249#ixzz2Vyt8JmTw
> 
> IN ANTICIPATION: Perak state government working with authorities and concessionaire to seek a suitable date
> 
> IPOH: THE long-awaited West Coast Expressway project will be launched soon. Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Dr Zambry Abd Kadir, who announced the good news, said the state was working with the relevant authorities, including the concessionaire, to determine a suitable date for the launch.
> 
> "The highway project was to have been launched last month but was delayed due to the 13th General Election," he told reporters after attending the state Public Works Department excellence awards ceremony here on Monday.
> 
> Zambry said: "The highway was one of the projects promised by Barisan Nasional during the general election."
> 
> The expressway will connect Changkat Jering in Taiping with Banting in Selangor.
> 
> * The 316km expressway, initially estimated to cost RM7.07 billion, was slated to be the third longest expressway in the country after the North-South Expressway, which is 966km, and the East Coast Highway, which is 330km.*
> 
> The cost of the project has since been revised to RM5.2 billion after the government and the highway builder agreed to cut back 25 per cent of the original plan.
> 
> The expressway spans 172km in Perak, passing through Changkat Jering, Trong, Beruas, Parit, Lekir, Sitiawan, Seberang Perak, Teluk Intan, Simpang Empat, Hutan Melintang, and Sungai Bernam in Selangor.
> 
> The project will be undertaken on a build, operate and transfer basis by Kumpulan Europlus's 64 per cent-owned subsidiary, West Coast Expressway Sdn Bhd.
> 
> At least 224km of the highway will be tolled while the remaining will be toll-free.


3


nazrey said:


> *Prolintas to invest RM8b in 2 new highways*
> SHAREN KAUR Published: 2013/06/25
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130625232301/Article/index_html#ixzz2XFuZWEMC
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Projek Lintasan Kota Sdn Bhd (Prolintas) is preparing a RM8 billion war chest to build two new highways in Peninsular Malaysia, said industry players and analysts who cover the construction sector.
> 
> Business Times was told that works on the infrastructure projects can take place within the next 12 months as Prolintas has already secured the concessions.
> 
> * The projects are the Damansara-Shah Alam Elevated Expressway (DASH) and the Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE). *
> 
> Sources said Prolintas is working on the best financial model for the projects, addressing two core issues, namely the cost of compensation for businesses that may have to relocate before actual construction work begins, and the cost of construction materials, which has been volatile with a northward bias.
> 
> As at press time, Prolintas chief executive officer Zainudin A. Kadir did not respond to questions sent by Business Times.
> 
> Analysts said the construction sector is excited about new jobs coming on stream, including the light rail transit extension and the MY rapid transit (MRT) Line 1, but there are concerns about rising building material costs.
> 
> "The industry has to watch out for the sand price, which is rising," Edmund Tham, the head of research at Mercury Securities, told Business Times
> 
> Building material prices for components like bitumen, gravel and steel, in some cases, have risen over 100 per cent in one year, thanks to the big-ticket MRT Line 1, a RM23 billion project that aims to create an underground rail network in the city centre that links to Sungai Buloh and Kajang.
> 
> The Prolintas projects are expected to tighten demand for building materials and create a scramble among heavyweight construction companies for a piece of the action.
> 
> Among companies associated with heavy infrastructure jobs are IJM Corp Bhd, MMC Corp Bhd, Gadang Holdings Bhd and Bina Puri Holdings Bhd.
> 
> * Prolintas, the country's second biggest highway concessionaire, is a unit of Permodalan Nasional Bhd, Malaysia's biggest fund management company. *
> 
> It operates and manages the Ampang-Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (Akleh), the Guthrie Corridor Expressway and the Kemuning-Shah Alam Highway.
> 
> DASH and SUKE are two of seven highway projects estimated to cost about RM19 billion to be developed under the 10th Malaysia Plan (2011-2015).
> 
> DASH will start at the Puncak Perdana U10 Shah Alam intersection and serve as a link for Puncak Perdana, Alam Suria, Denai Alam, Kampung Melayu Subang, Jalan Sungai Buloh, the Rubber Research Institute of Malaysia, Kota Damansara, Damansara Perdana and Mutiara Damansara.
> 
> The 20.1km three-lane, dual carriageway will end at the Penchala interchange.
> 
> SUKE will link major highways in the eastern Klang Valley, including the Duta-Ulu Kelang Expressway, Akleh, Besraya, the Kuala Lumpur-Seremban Highway, the Cheras-Kajang Highway, Kesas and MRR2.
> 
> The 31.8km, three-lane elevated expressway will start in Sri Petaling and pass through Sungai Besi, Alam Damai, Cheras-Kajang, Taman Bukit Permai, Taman Putra, Taman Permai Jaya, Taman Dagang Permai, Taman Kosas, Ampang and Taman Hillview, and exit at Ulu Kelang.


----------



## nazrey

>


*‘It’ll be a highway by 2015’*
by Jonathan Chia Posted on July 1, 2013, Monday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2013/07/01/itll-be-a-highway-by-2015/#ixzz2XljgCBkR

*KUCHING: The 400-km dual-lane Pan-Borneo trunk road from Sibu to Miri will be upgraded to a highway latest by 2015, assured Works Minister Datuk Fadillah Yusof yesterday.*

He said this stretch was receiving priority attention because the Sarawak Corridor of Renewable Energy (SCORE) was expected to prosper areas stretching from Sibu to Bintulu and Miri.

“Certain portions of the upgrading works for areas such as Bintulu and Miri have been completed. Hopefully, the upgrading works could be completed in two to three years time,” he said after officiating at the Malaysian Malay Contractors’ Association (PKMM) Sarawak branch annual general meeting here.

Next on the agenda, he added, would be to upgrade the 186-km stretch between Serian and Betong, and to create more overtaking lanes along the trunk road.

“Of course, based on the (BN 13th general election) manifesto, we will do it in five years. We will implement it (the upgrading works) in stages.”

Fadillah said the Sarawak government had already submitted the costs for continuation of the highway project next year to the Economic Planning Unit of the Prime Minister’s Department for approval.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak will announce the allocation when he tables the 2014 Budget on Oct 25, he said.

“The amount approved could be less or more than what the state government is requesting. We are not sure yet at this stage.”

On another matter, Fadillah warned that he would not hesitate to cancel contracts and remove contractors from the registered contractors’ list if they failed to deliver projects as stipulated.

He said the percentage of contractors who failed to deliver stood at about 10 per cent at present.

Fadillah added that he had identified a few `trouble projects’ in the state, and would take a first-hand look at them soon.

“I also have to visit the ones in other states as well. We will find ways to reduce and find solutions to trouble projects.”


----------



## nazrey

AOS_3567 by AO Lab, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

SHINING by HeSoMe CollectionS, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ PUTRAJAYA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/acrossplanet/9738002204/


----------



## sapphire blue

sapphire blue said:


> *PLUS update*
> 
> Bukit Gambir toll plaza
> 
> 
> 
> Bukit Gambir interchange
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


--


----------



## sapphire blue

sapphire blue said:


> *SKVE *
> 
> 21-10-2013
> 
> Seksyen 3 (telok panglima garang - pulau indah)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the selat lumut bridge (very nice view from the top of the bridge but sorry no pic..huhu..)
> 
> 
> 
> Pulau Indah toll plaza..


--


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.propwall.my/photos/2530461/empire-city-damansara-perdana-photo-by-shamaine-ho-cbd


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will the second Penang Bridge open to traffic?


----------



## TheAmir259

Should be opened by now


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status of the Shamelin Expressway construction (E9 extension)? Wikipedia says it should be completed in 2012. Right now we're going into 2014, but unfortunately the imagery of the Kuala Lumpur area is dated to 2011.


----------



## akif90

*LDP highway*


----------



## hetfield85

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the status of the Shamelin Expressway construction (E9 extension)? Wikipedia says it should be completed in 2012. Right now we're going into 2014, but unfortunately the imagery of the Kuala Lumpur area is dated to 2011.


1st of all most of us call this highway as Besraya Extension instead of Shamelin Expressway. Yes, the information on Wikipedia is incorrect as the construction is still ongoing in full swing.

However, I'm not sure when the highway will be opened to public. Hopefully in 1-2 years :yes:

Pic as of 1st November 2013



sapphire blue said:


> Today
> 
> Besraya extension
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kostas97

*malaysian motorways*

great pictures!!!

it seems that malaysian motorways are better than i could have imagined!!!


----------



## nazrey

*Boosting connectivity*
By SHAREN KAUR | 05 March 2014| last updated at 12:59AM
http://www.nst.com.my/business/todayspaper/boosting-connectivity-1.498883

SPURRING DEVELOPMENT: Road projects worth RM40b planned for Peninsular Malaysia

ROAD projects worth about RM40 billion will be implemented in Peninsular Malaysia over the next three to four years to boost transport connectivity.

These include proposals put forward by North-South Expressway (NSE) operator PLUS Expressway Bhd and Maju Expressway Sdn Bhd, said Malaysian Highway Authority (MHA) sources.

PLUS is proposing a new toll road in Senawang, Negri Sembilan, that links the Kajang-Seremban Highway with the NSE.

The project, estimated to cost RM2.5 billion, is aimed at cutting congestion on the NSE and boosting revenue from toll collection.

Maju Expressway is looking to extend its MEX highway to connect to the Kuala Lumpur International Airport in Sepang. The project is expected to cost about RM1 billion.

"We are evaluating all the proposals. Decisions will be made after a thorough study on their technical and financial capabilities. The roads will spur property development and investment," said a source.

A 465.3km road linking Kota Baru to Simpang Pelangi in Bentong, Pahang, worth RM8 billion, is also in the works.

It has been reported that a joint venture between MMC Corporation Bhd and Mudajaya Group Bhd is the front-runner for the job.

Other proposed road projects include Kuala Lumpur-Arah Serendah Expressway (KLAS), Jelapang-Selama-Batu Kawan Expressway (Jelas), Sungai Juru-Batu Kawan Expressway, Johor Baru-Pasir Gudang Elevated Expressway and Port Dickson-Banting Expressway.

* Under the 10th Malaysia Plan (2011-2015), seven highways worth about RM19 billion will be built to improve traffic in Selangor.

They include the West Coast Expressway (WCE), Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road (KLORR), Damansara-Shah Alam Highway (DASH), Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Expressway (SUKE), Kinrara-Damansara Expressway (Kidex) and Serdang-Kinrara-Putrajaya Expressway (SKIP).*

Works Minister Datuk Fadillah Yusof told Business Times two months ago that the projects were in the planning stage.

"They must meet the condition precedent. We will look at technical capabilities and financial strength and go through public consultations for the road alignments before they can proceed."

SUKE and DASH will be implemented by Projek Lintasan Kota Sdn Bhd and WCE by IJM Corporation Bhd. Kidex will be undertaken by Kidex Sdn Bhd while Ahmad Zaki Resources Bhd's unit, EKVE Sdn Bhd, will complete the RM1.5 billion KLORR.


----------



## nazrey

Highway in Malaysia by Dominik Schwind, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ KL








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lfcastro/12674112524/

Good Morning Kuala Lumpur | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Straits of Johor in Malaysia

Straits of Johor in Malaysia by A. Wee, on Flickr

Eastern Part of Johor by A. Wee, on Flickr

Senai to Desaru Highway Bridge by A. Wee, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW:* Besaraya new extension towards Ampang



dengilo said:


>











http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec13/u_30a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb14/e_30b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/n-a/13632675395/in/set-72157643325222724


----------



## hetfield85

*








Besraya Eastern Extension, BEE opens!* epper:


----------



## sapphire blue

*Besraya Extension Highway (from Pandan Indah)*


----------



## AsHalt

Seem like jkj have a thing with Jersey Barriers as the median of choice...


----------



## World 2 World

*LDP*



kinx said:


> Photos taken from the Empire SOHO 2 at Night
> 
> 
> LDP....:banana:


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99279571


----------



## nazrey

Plaza Tol Lebuhraya LEKAS @ Seremban









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109110437

PLUS Highway









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108606794








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108810626








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108612749


----------



## nazrey

LPT near Exit 827 (Sri Jaya, Belimbing)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108531408

LPT









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108038237


----------



## World 2 World

Kuala Lumpur to Shah Alam by Motorbike.


----------



## nazrey

*RM20b for 10MP projects*
19 SEPTEMBER 2014 @ 12:29 AM
http://www.nst.com.my/node/34819

KUALA LUMPUR: Some RM20 billion worth of construction works for new highways under the 10th Malaysia Plan (10MP) are expected to commence next year pending final approval, said Works Minister Datuk Fadillah Yusof.

Fadillah said the projects in the peninsula have received the approval from the ministry and are in the final stage of commencement.

“The projects need to comply with certain conditions before commencement, including environmental perspective, public consultation as well as technical and financial evaluation which could take about 12 months to complete,” he said.

“Although some of the projects were announced a while ago, planning and approval processes usually take one to two years to get the projects on the ground after announcemant,” he said at the International Construction Week 2014, here, yesterday.

*There are seven new highways under the plan, including the Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road, the Kinrara–Damansara Expressway, the Damansara-Shah Alam Elevated Expressway and the West Coast Expressway.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kuala Lumpur has an incredible network of expressways, probably one of the densest urban expressway networks in the world (after Tehran perhaps).

The downside of a very dense network is that congestion quickly spreads to other expressways because the nodes are so close to each other. They key is to find a balance between capacity and network density, but urban and geographic constraints often dictate a less-than-optimal model.


----------



## GROBIN

As a former Singapore resident, I've got 3 questions:
1) Is the speed on Malaysian motorways still limited to 110km/h?
2) Is it enforced as harshly as in Singapore? Or is it still like around 20 years ago?
3) Are there any projects to make a shortcut from the Desaru zone to the Changi airport zone (SGP) via Pengerang? As I remember, a lot of Singaporeans drive to Desaru to the beach
4) How is the construction of the Pan-Borneo highway in Sarawak/Sabah?


----------



## nazrey

Shah Alam Highway (KESAS)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/110364859


----------



## AsHalt

GROBIN said:


> As a former Singapore resident, I've got 3 questions:
> 1) Is the speed on Malaysian motorways still limited to 110km/h?
> 2) Is it enforced as harshly as in Singapore? Or is it still like around 20 years ago?
> 3) Are there any projects to make a shortcut from the Desaru zone to the Changi airport zone (SGP) via Pengerang? As I remember, a lot of Singaporeans drive to Desaru to the beach
> 4) How is the construction of the Pan-Borneo highway in Sarawak/Sabah?


1) Depends on which expressway you are on and which section (example :Butterworth NSE <E1> stretch allows up to 90, however the rest of the expressway are mostly 110) 

2)Depends on the period of the year, however there are more speed cams nowadays (Example : CNY ,the polis send lots of them to isolated places like the rest stops to speed trap)

3)planned, but seemed scarped

BTW a Singaporean here too! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## hetfield85

KL urban roads and highways


----------



## verreme

Peninsular Malaysia is now available on Street View


----------



## GROBIN

I've already noticed that & ... I've noticed that contrary to what happens in the South of peninsular Malaysia (where Singapore's Woodlands & Tuas are signed), no Thai city is signed in Northern Malaysia. Is it that difficult to cross that border?

EDIT: there are some places where Thai villages or cities are signed. Very strangely, it happens nowhere on the North-South expressway ... even here - this sign is very ... Spanish (indicates the neighboring country instead of a city or a town in it)


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*RM76b boost for highway, rail sector*
BY SHAREN - 11 OCTOBER 2014 @ 1:25 AM
http://www.nst.com.my/node/41673

BETTER PUBLIC TRANSPORT: Second MRT line, Pan-Borneo Highway and third LRT link among proposed projects

HIGHWAY and railway developers have received a RM76 billion boost with several projects being lined up to start next year.

Topping the list of new projects are Line 2 of the Klang Valley My Rapid Transit (KVMRT), the RM27 billion Pan-Borneo Highway and the third line for light rail transit (LRT).

The construction of the 1,663km Pan-Borneo Highway — 936km in Sarawak and 727km in Sabah — will kick off next year, said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak during the tabling of 2015 Budget, here, yesterday.

Several new highway projects will also commence in the Klang Valley, he added.

They include the 59km Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Expressway (RM5.3 billion), the 276km West Coast Expressway from Taiping to Banting (RM5 billion), the 47km Damansara-Shah Alam Highway (RM4.2 billion) and the 36km Eastern Klang Valley Expressway (RM1.6 billion).

For railway projects, Najib said the 56km KVMRT Line 2, costing an estimated RM23 billion, will run from Selayang to Putrajaya.

Line 1 of the KVMRT links Sungai Buloh and Kajang, and has a projected cost of RM30 billion, which includes RM23 billion for systems and construction, and RM7 billion for consultant fees and reimbursables.

For the LRT project, a new line costing an estimated RM9 billion will be built to link Bandar Utama to Shah Alam and Klang.

The upgrading of KTM Bhd’s east-coast railway line along Gemas-Mentakab, Jerantut-Sun-gai Yu and Gua Musang-Tumpat will also take place at a total cost of RM150 million.

To further improve the public transport system, the government will provide Electric Train Service from Ipoh to Butterworth starting April next year.

The target is to raise the public transport modal share to 25 per cent by 2015 and 50 per cent by 2020.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## hetfield85

*New expressway planned in Klang Valley*

KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 17): Construction company Ekovest Bhd wins a RM6.32 billion job to build an expressway that consists of Kampung Baru Link, Istana Link and Kapar Link Expressway in the Klang Valley.

The new expressway will link to the existing DUKE highway.

In a filing to Bursa Malaysia this evening, the group announced that its subsidiary *Lebuhraya DUKE Fasa 2A Sdn Bhd (LDF2A) has received a letter on the principal approval from the government for the construction of the 75.2km expressway.
*
The highway project is expected to be funded by internally generated funds, borrowings and/or other fundraising exercises.

"The proposed project is expected to provide vital connectivity and direct linkage for movement in and around Kuala Lumpur City Center and completes the missing link for seamless travelling in and out of Greater Kuala Lumpur and Klang Valley," the group said.

However, Ekovest added that the proposed project is subject to further negotiation between the parties and the principal approval is not binding until the relevant agreement between LDF2A and the government is executed.

Ekovest closed 9 sen or 3.7% higher at RM2.52, with a market capitalisation of RM2.16 billion.

Source: The Edge


----------



## nazrey

RAWANG INTERCHANGE 

RAWANG INTERCHANGE - SKYRUN™ by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

nazrey said:


> *PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY (SARAWAK-BRUNEI-SABAH)*
> RM27 billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan Borneo Highway Sarawak - 1,060 km
> Pan Borneo Highway Sabah - 706 km
> 
> Telok Melano - Sematan
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gfrrd4LYoA


----------



## QalzimCity

*West Coast Expressway-Lebuhraya Pantai Barat
alternative to Malaysia's most prominent highway the North-South Expressway (PLUS)*















































nazrey said:


> Kg Lekir spur road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wce.com.my/project-updates





faisalzulkarnaen89 said:


> 5.1.2017
> Progress at Bukit Raja area





faisalzulkarnaen89 said:


> 5.1.2017
> Progress at Bukit Raja area


----------



## nazrey

@Kuching, Sarawak

Kuching by Edmund Yung, on Flickr


----------



## Taqikelate

*CSR UPDATE
*

*Package 3 Section 3E2 CSR
Merapoh To Kg.Kubang Rusa, Kuala Lipis Pahang*



















































































credit to FB: Han_883


----------



## nazrey

DUKE HIGHWAY









http://www.duke.com.my/gallery/16/Phase-1/


----------



## Taqikelate

Anything update about Highway WCE, SUKE, CSR and Pan Borneo?


----------



## nazzrey

@KUALA LUMPUR

DJI_0594 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr
DJI_0568 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr


----------



## nazzrey

@KUALA LUMPUR

DJI_0577 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr
DJI_0339 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr
DJI_0589 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr
DJI_0579 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr


----------



## nazzrey

DUKE 2

DJI_0720 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

DJI_0680 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr
DJI_0306 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr
DJI_0559 by Duke2 DF, on Flickr


----------



## SDBryan

From EKVE Update (Ukay Perdana):










Pic 1 : Construction of the bridge piling near Bukit Antrabangsa Interchanges.










Pic 2 : Construction of the bridge piling near MRR2 Interchanges from Ukay Perdana towards MRR2 Ampang.










Pic 3 : Construction of the bridge piling near MRR2 Interchanges from Ampang.










Pic 4 : Road widening from 4-lane to 6-lane near Ukay Perdana Mosque.










Pic 5 : The new intersection was built for easily way to Jalan AU5/Lembah Keramat & MRR2 (towards Gombak ,Kuantan ) without going through a traffic light from Ukay Perdana.










Pic 6 : New spur road was build from Jalan Ukay Perdana to U-Turn towards MRR2/Bukit Antarabangsa.










Pic 7 : New spur road was build from Jalan Ukay Perdana to U-Turn towards MRR2/Bukit Antarabangsa.










Pic 8 : Construction of the bridge piling near Bukit Antrabangsa Interchanges .










Pic 9: New junction from Jln Ukay Perdana.


----------



## nazrey

*Quality of roads*
WORLD RANKING
OECD & Asian adavance economic nations

1. UAE
2. Singapore
3. Hong Kong
4. Netherlands
5. Japan
6. France
7. Switzerland
8. Austria
9. Portugal
10. Denmark
11. Taiwan
12. Finland
13. USA
14. South Korea
15. Luxembourg
16. Germany
17. Spain
20. Malaysia
21. Sweden
22. Canada
26. Qatar
27. UK
28. Turkey
30. Chile
35. Belgium
37. Saudi Arabia
38. Iceland
39. China
40. Australia
44. Estonia
46. New Zealand
50. India
51. Slovenia
57. Mexico
58. Greece
59. Thailand
63. Slovakia
64. Czech Republic
66. Norway
68. Hungary
71. Poland
74. Indonesia
88. Vietnam
94. Latvia
104. Philippines

https://www.weforum.org/reports/the-travel-tourism-competitiveness-report-2017


----------



## Taqikelate

November 2017
Package 3 Section 3E2 CSR
Merapoh To Kg.Kubang Rusa 
Kuala Lipis Pahang












































































Source: FB: Han_883


----------



## Taqikelate

*Perkembangan terkini pembinaan Central Spine Road (CSR)
Pakej 3 Seksyen 3E2 CSR
Dari Merapoh Ke Kg.Kubang Rusa *














































Sumber: FB Han_883


----------



## nazrey

Coastal Highway Southern Link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGkPUEPpY3M









http://sakuraresidence.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/map.png

















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szzndU_EPkA








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szzndU_EPkA


PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOKsa_7-Xsc


----------



## SDBryan

East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)

Ukay Perdana link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_7uxwzgHqo


----------



## EzadHfizy

The upgrading project of Senai-Desaru highway (E22) will start in mid 2018 (Cahaya Baru to Penawar) 

• from 1+1 lanes to 2 + 2 lanes
• 2 new flyover (Penawar & Desaru) 
• widening 9 Vehicular Box Culvert 
• widening 5 bridge

video; https://youtu.be/oycxwNeAeLM


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR

Mont Kiara by tomkirkwood68, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PROJECT UPDATE 2018:*
1. Pan Borneo Highway, 2,083 km
2. Central Spine Road/Highway, 441 km
3. West Coast Expressway, 233 km
4. Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Expressway, 24.4 km
5. Damansara - Shah Alam Highway(DASH), 20.1 km


----------



## SDBryan

EzadHfizy said:


> The upgrading project of Senai-Desaru highway (E22) will start in mid 2018 (Cahaya Baru to Penawar)
> 
> • from 1+1 lanes to 2 + 2 lanes
> • 2 new flyover (Penawar & Desaru)
> • widening 9 Vehicular Box Culvert
> • widening 5 bridge
> 
> video; https://youtu.be/oycxwNeAeLM


I wonder whether this could apply to the SKVE stretch from Telok Panglima Garang to Pulau Indah.


----------



## SDBryan

nazrey said:


> *PROJECT UPDATE 2018:*
> 1. Pan Borneo Highway, 2,083 km
> 2. Central Spine Road/Highway, 441 km
> 3. West Coast Expressway, 233 km
> 4. Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Expressway, 24.4 km
> 5. Damansara - Shah Alam Highway(DASH), 20.1 km


You forgot the 40km East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE).


----------



## SDBryan

Here's an update on the East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE):



Izzz said:


> EKVE progress at Jalan Ampang-Hulu Langat
> 
> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*









By Amir


----------



## SDBryan

Central Spine Road (CSR) update


----------



## akif90

*LDP + Penchala Link*


----------



## SDBryan

*WCE*



vhisham said:


> WCE Klang area


*EKVE?*

Nothing yet.


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR & CONURBATION*
TOTAL LENGHT: 630.8 KM (Toll expressways)

1. North–South Expressway Central Link (NSECL/Elite including the Putrajaya Link) - 60 km
2. Kuala Lumpur–Karak Expressway (Karak Expressway) (part of Federal Route) - 60 km
3. South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) -	51.7 km
4. Kajang–Seremban Highway (KASEH/LEKAS) - 44.3 km
5. Maju Expressway (MEX) (Kuala Lumpur–Putrajaya Expressway ) - 42 km
6. Damansara–Puchong Expressway (LDP) - 40 km
7. Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km
8. New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE) - 35 km
9. Shah Alam Expressway (SAE/KESAS) - 34.5 km
10. Kuala Lumpur–Kuala Selangor Expressway (KLS/LATAR) (LATAR Expressway) - 32 km
11. Besraya Expressway - 28.3 km
12. Sprint Expressway - 26.5 km
13. Guthrie Corridor Expressway (GCE) - 25 km
14. New Pantai Expressway (NPE) - 19.6 km 
15. Duta–Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE) (including the DUKE Extension Expressway) - 18 km
16. New North Klang Straits Bypass (NNKSB) (part of Federal Route)	- 17.5 km
17. Kemuning–Shah Alam Highway (LKSA) - 14.7 km
18. East–West Link Expressway - 13 km
19. Cheras–Kajang Expressway - 11.7 km 
20. Kuala Lumpur–Seremban Expressway - 8.1 km
21. Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km
22. Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART) - 4 km

UNDER CONSTRUCTION
TOTAL LENGHT: 353.7 KM (Toll expressways)

1. West Coast Expressway - 233.0 km
2. East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road)-	39 km
3. Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
4. Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km

UNDER PLANNING
1. Setiawangsa–Pantai Expressway (part of DUKE) - 29.8 km


----------



## nazrey

*MALAYSIA*
TOTAL LENGHT: 1,350.6 KM (Toll expressways)

North–South Expressway (NSE Northern Route) - 460 km
East Coast Expressway - 358 km
North–South Expressway (NSE Southern Route) - 312 km
Senai–Desaru Expressway (SDE) - 77 km
Second Link Expressway (Linkedua)
(including the Malaysia–Singapore Second Link) - 44 km
Sultan Abdul Halim Muadzam Shah Bridge (Penang Second Bridge)	- 24 km
Seremban–Port Dickson Highway -	23 km
Butterworth–Kulim Expressway (BKE) (part of Federal Route) -	17 km
Butterworth Outer Ring Road (BORR) (part of Federal Route)	- 14 km
Penang Bridge	- 13.5 km
Johor Bahru Eastern Dispersal Link Expressway (EDL) - 8.1 km

UNDER CONSTRUCTION
TOTAL LENGHT: 2,645 KM (Toll expressways)

Pan Borneo Expressway - 2,083 km 
Central Spine Road/Highway - 441 km
Jelas Expressway (Jelas) -	116 km

UNDER PLANNING
East Coast Expressway (Phase 3)	- 171 km
East Coast Expressway (Phase 4)	- 270 km
South Kedah Expressway Sungai Petani–Kedah Inner Expressway (Lekas/SPIKE) -	91 km
upgrading project of Senai-Desaru highway


----------



## SDBryan

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR & CONURBATION*
> TOTAL LENGHT: 662.6 KM
> 
> 1. North–South Expressway Central Link (NSECL/Elite including the Putrajaya Link) - 60 km
> 2. Kuala Lumpur–Karak Expressway (Karak Expressway) (part of Federal Route) - 60 km
> 3. South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) -	51.7 km
> 4. Kajang–Seremban Highway (KASEH/LEKAS) - 44.3 km
> 5. Maju Expressway (MEX) (Kuala Lumpur–Putrajaya Expressway ) - 42 km
> 6. Damansara–Puchong Expressway (LDP) - 40 km
> 7. Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km
> 8. New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE) - 35 km
> 9. Shah Alam Expressway (SAE/KESAS) - 34.5 km
> 10. Kuala Lumpur–Kuala Selangor Expressway (KLS/LATAR) (LATAR Expressway) - 32 km
> 11. Sungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) -	31.8 km
> 12. Besraya Expressway - 28.3 km
> 13. Sprint Expressway - 26.5 km
> 14. Guthrie Corridor Expressway (GCE) - 25 km
> 15. New Pantai Expressway (NPE) - 19.6 km
> 16. Duta–Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE) (including the DUKE Extension Expressway) - 18 km
> 17. New North Klang Straits Bypass (NNKSB) (part of Federal Route)	- 17.5 km
> 18. Kemuning–Shah Alam Highway (LKSA) - 14.7 km
> 19. East–West Link Expressway - 13 km
> 20. Cheras–Kajang Expressway - 11.7 km
> 21. Kuala Lumpur–Seremban Expressway - 8.1 km
> 22. Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km
> 23. Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART) - 4 km
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> TOTAL LENGHT: 353.7 KM
> 
> 1. West Coast Expressway - 233.0 km
> 2. East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road)-	39 km
> 3. Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Expressway - 31.8 km
> 4. Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
> 
> UNDER PLANNING
> 1. Setiawangsa–Pantai Expressway (part of DUKE) - 29.8 km


You didn't mention KIDEX (Kinrara-Damansara Expressway) and SKIP (Serdang-Kinrara-Putrajaya Expressway) in there. The former is notable for being a target for protests by the folks who don't want that highway in PJ.

And what of MEX2? It has been under construction lately.


----------



## SDBryan

*East Klang-Valley Expressway*



Izzz said:


> At Jalan Hulu Langat near Batu 14
> 
> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KIDEX was scrapped since 2015.


----------



## SDBryan

nazrey said:


> KIDEX was scrapped since 2015.


But it may be another form, the Petaling Jaya Dispersal Link (PJD Link) appears to replace KIDEX.

What of East Coast Expressway Phase 3?


----------



## SDBryan

Central Spine Road Update


----------



## nazrey

Rawang Bypass

Rawang Bypass Bypass highway at "Rawang selangor" during sunrise by Anwar Desa, on Flickr
Rawang Bypass Bypass highway at "Rawang selangor" during sunrise by Anwar Desa, on Flickr
Rawang Bypass Bypass highway at "Rawang selangor" during sunrise by Anwar Desa, on Flickr


----------



## SDBryan

ECE3/LPT3



nazrey said:


> LPT3 under construction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ecerdc.com.my/en/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/road-connectivity.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway Sabah
The 706km-long Pan Borneo Highway Sabah project involves the widening of the existing Federal roads to two-lane dual carriageway and constructions of new coastal road and new expressway/bypass.









http://sabahpanborneo.com/project-status/








http://sabahpanborneo.com/project-status/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR & CONURBATION*
> TOTAL LENGHT: 630.8 KM (Toll expressways)
> 
> 1. North–South Expressway Central Link (NSECL/Elite including the Putrajaya Link) - 60 km
> 2. Kuala Lumpur–Karak Expressway (Karak Expressway) (part of Federal Route) - 60 km
> 3. South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) -	51.7 km
> 4. Kajang–Seremban Highway (KASEH/LEKAS) - 44.3 km
> 5. Maju Expressway (MEX) (Kuala Lumpur–Putrajaya Expressway ) - 42 km
> 6. Damansara–Puchong Expressway (LDP) - 40 km
> 7. Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km
> 8. New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE) - 35 km
> 9. Shah Alam Expressway (SAE/KESAS) - 34.5 km
> 10. Kuala Lumpur–Kuala Selangor Expressway (KLS/LATAR) (LATAR Expressway) - 32 km
> 11. Besraya Expressway - 28.3 km
> 12. Sprint Expressway - 26.5 km
> 13. Guthrie Corridor Expressway (GCE) - 25 km
> 14. New Pantai Expressway (NPE) - 19.6 km
> 15. Duta–Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE) (including the DUKE Extension Expressway) - 18 km
> 16. New North Klang Straits Bypass (NNKSB) (part of Federal Route)	- 17.5 km
> 17. Kemuning–Shah Alam Highway (LKSA) - 14.7 km
> 18. East–West Link Expressway - 13 km
> 19. Cheras–Kajang Expressway - 11.7 km
> 20. Kuala Lumpur–Seremban Expressway - 8.1 km
> 21. Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km
> 22. Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART) - 4 km
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> TOTAL LENGHT: 353.7 KM (Toll expressways)
> 
> *1. West Coast Expressway - 233.0 km*
> 2. East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road)-	39 km
> 3. Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> 4. Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
> 
> UNDER PLANNING
> 1. Setiawangsa–Pantai Expressway (part of DUKE) - 29.8 km


West Coast Expressway (WCE) - Section 5 | Update March 2018. Exit Kapar


----------



## nazrey

*Touch 'n Go new feature:*
Touch 'n Go has recently encouraged users to use its PayDirect feature for highway tolls, which deducts your Touch 'n Go eWallet balance directly when you use your Touch 'n Go card to pay for tolls. We find out how it works and discuss its benefits over RFID.













nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> Touch n' Go started the use of Radio-Frequency Identification (RFID) stickers. The stickers will replace the SmartTAG devices which are no longer being sold at authorised channels. RFID started on Sept 3 2018 via the RFID and MYRFID lanes at the following 16 highways in the Klang Valley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1413323/rfid-trials-start-sept-3-16-tolled-roads


----------



## vhisham




----------



## nazrey

*PLUS plans to build sleeping capsules at R&R areas next year*
Bernama May 29, 2019 16:36 pm +08











> PETALING JAYA (May 29): Plus Malaysia Berhad (PLUS) is planning to build sleeping capsules for motorists, especially drivers of heavy vehicles, using the North-South Expressway to rest, nap and recharge.
> 
> PLUS managing director Datuk Azman Ismail said the plan, however, was still at the research stage and the pilot project was expected to materialise next year.
> 
> *“We always look into consumers’ need...the sleeping capsules, which can also be called ‘time capsule’ will give motorists, especially heavy vehicle drivers, the opportunity to have a quick nap at night before continuing on their journey.*
> 
> “This is among the proposed improvement of our facilities and we do hope that the move will reduce fatigue in drivers of heavy vehicle so that they remain fresh and alert...which is also hoped to reduce the rate of accidents due to sleepiness and fatigue,” he told Bernama after receiving a visit from the news agency’s delegation at Persada PLUS here today.
> 
> Elaborating, Azman said the sleeping capsules would be built at the rest and service (R&R) areas as they would have ample parking spaces for heavy vehicles, besides other facilities including toilets and shower rooms.
> 
> “Prior to this, PLUS has opened hotels along the expressway but was forced to close them down due to poor response and we have learnt that most drivers needed only a place to have a quick nap and they did not need a day room in a hotel.
> 
> *“So, we will look at the response to the pilot project. If the response is good, we will expand it to other suitable R&R areas,” he said.*
> 
> Meanwhile, commenting on the visit, Bernama chairman Datuk Seri Azman Ujang said it could strengthen the ties and media collaboration between PLUS and the news agency.
> 
> He said Bernama could become the medium connecting PLUS and the public, especially in disseminating the latest information on PLUS operations, traffic flow, road safety or accidents.
> 
> “PLUS can just channel the information to Bernama and the agency will then disseminate it to the public through its various delivery platforms and also to its clients, which includes 40 newspapers, television and radio stations,” he said.
> 
> Also present were Bernama Chief Executive Officer Nurini Kassim, Deputy Editor-in-Chief of Domestic News Service Datuk Mokhtar Hussain, Deputy Editor-in-Chief of International News Service Ahmad Fuad Yahya and Deputy Editor-in-Chief of Audio Visual Abdul Rahman Ahmad.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/plus-plans-build-sleeping-capsules-rr-areas-next-year


----------



## prophecus1

Update on FT34 - Malaysian Peninsular Central Spine Road. 










Opened sections:
Pasir Hor - Ketereh 14km (Aug 2018) map
Mentara (Kelantan Pahang state border) - Kampung Seberang Jelai 61.35km (Early 2019) map



Under construction:
Ketereh - Kok Lanas 7km (July 2019) map
Machang - Kampung Banggol Kulim 10km (Unknown - project stalled) map
Lurah Bilut - Bentong 54km (2020) map

Procurement stage
Bulatan Gua Musang - Mentara 10.5km (to award tender by Q3 2019) map

Total distance Kota Bharu - Simpang Pelangai: 421.4km
Total opened sections: 75km
Total sections under con: 71km
Total sections to be awarded: 10.5km
Total planned sections (i.e. nothing yet so far): 264.9km 

Somewhere in northern Bentong (Credit Muhd Fadhil Umar)









Lurah Bilut (Credit Yip Seng Lam)









https://scontent.fkul14-1.fna.fbcdn...=19e6ac02cc10bd1a98f0a978dafefdbe&oe=5D97B9FC

Latest satelite imagery of Bentong bypass, part of FT34.
https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/sentinel-playground/...


----------



## hetfield85

*E19 : Sungai Besi - Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway*

Status : Under Construction

3D Flythrough video


----------



## vhisham

Trailer WCE | Bukit Kerayong → Kuari Simpang 3 Jeram


----------



## vhisham

WCE | Jambatan Sungai Perak at Teluk Intan


----------



## nazrey

*PLUS partners with Microsoft to modernise highway operations*
By Ayisy Yusof - June 25, 2019 @ 5:41pm











> PETALING JAYA: PLUS Malaysia Bhd is partnering with Microsoft Malaysia to integrate Microsoft Azure cloud system into its highway toll network to transform and modernise the country’s highway experience.
> 
> *PLUS, Malaysia’s largest highway operator, said the partnership would make it the first in the country to leverage on future-ready technologies such as artificial intelligence (AI), big data analytics and cloud computing to improve its highway network.*
> 
> PLUS managing director Datuk Azman Ismail said the highway operator acknowledged the need to not just digitally transform, but also embrace a new organisation culture.
> 
> “As our highway networks continue to expand across Malaysia, servicing an ever-growing number of road users.
> 
> “By collaborating with industry leaders like Microsoft, we aim to bring our businesses to the frontier of innovation, locally and regionally, whilst addressing all the challenges brought forth by the 4th Industrial Revolution,” he said after launching the partnership with Microsoft Malaysia here today.
> 
> Azman said the framework provided by Azure platform unlocks a future of Big Data Analytics and AI enhanced operations, contributing to improved congestion prediction, better journey planning and provide safer, more enjoyable experiences on PLUS’ highways.
> 
> The partnership signifies the first step in PLUS’ digital transformation journey, while aiming to drive efficiency and lowering costs on its highway network.
> 
> Through this partnership, PLUS will adopt Microsoft Azure to tackle a number of complex challenges such as server capacity, flexibility and security.
> 
> Using the Azure cloud-based platform, PLUS will be able to build and expand on-premise resources to improve internal performance and enhance the customer experience, without having to worry about server capacity.
> 
> PLUS said the partnership also allows it to save costs on building and expanding on-premise infrastructure, creating more room for the company to focus on improving its services instead.
> 
> Additionally, PLUS will be leveraging Azure Key Vault to safeguard data on the cloud through the use of cryptographic keys to reduce data discrepancy, enhance its operations and electronic toll collection reconciliation and ultimately improve efficiency by 40 per cent, or 600 man-hours, each month.
> 
> With over 1.7 million vehicles running on PLUS' highway network daily, the company needed a solution that is capable of efficiently and effectively analysing large amounts of data.
> 
> PLUS aims to roll-out a series of future improvements in its operations including integrated video analytics, which is expected to reduce staff requirements and tackle financial leakage of an estimated RM2.7 million in annual lost revenue.
> 
> Microsoft Malaysia managing director K Raman said the company had helped move the digital transformation needle for businesses and organisations across the nation.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/06/499073/plus-partners-microsoft-modernise-highway-operations


----------



## nazrey

> *PROJECT: MALAYSIA 2019*
> - Upgrading Senai-Desaru expressway, Johor - 77 km
> - Upgrading Kuantan- Segamat highway, Pahang, Johor - 147km
> - Pan Borneo Highway, Sabah, Sarawak - 2,324 km
> - Central Spine Road Package - 325.0 km
> - Kota Bharu-Kuala Krai Highway - 71 km


Pan Borneo Highway (2,324km)
Sarawak
http://www.panborneo.com.my/project/tms/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

> Major megaprojects of KL/Greater KL
> - MRT2 SSP Line
> - LRT3
> - KVDT
> - EKVE
> - DASH
> - SKVE
> - DUKE Phase 3
> - MEX Extension
> 
> Major megaprojects of Malaysia
> - KTM ETS Extension: Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km), Negeri Sembilan-Johor
> - Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - Central Spine Road (425km), Kelantan-Pahang
> - *West Coast Expressway (233km), Perak-Selangor*
> - Pan Borneo Highway (2,324km), Sarawak-Sabah-Brunei
> - The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2), Selangor
> - RAPID Pengerang (opening soon 2019), Johor


West Coast Expressway (233km), Perak-Selangor
https://wzsbinaraya.com/portfolio/west-coast-expressway-section-10/
















































> Fully completed 2022


----------



## logorithm

hetfield85 said:


> *E19 : Sungai Besi - Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway*
> 
> Status : Under Construction
> 
> 3D Flythrough video


The super high SUKE bridge across the Cheras-Kajang Highway next to the Royal Malaysia Police College will join anytime soon now.


by johnsonwkng, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2govHgv
by johnsonwkng, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> *PROJECT: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> - Setiawangsa-Pantai (DUKE phase 3) - 29.8 km
> - Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.8 km
> - Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
> - Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
> - West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233 km
> *TOTAL: 371.7 KM*


*EKVE – East Klang Valley Expressway *
39.5 kilometre


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_WM9V9EvdA








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDCWQkdsYtQ








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t28lVLaTc5Y








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t28lVLaTc5Y








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t28lVLaTc5Y








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=687h7PkqFrQ








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=687h7PkqFrQ








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=687h7PkqFrQ


----------



## nazrey

> Major megaprojects of KL/Greater KL
> - MRT2 SSP Line
> - LRT3
> - KVDT
> - EKVE
> - DASH
> - SUKE
> - DUKE Phase 3
> - *MEX Extension*
> 
> Major megaprojects of Malaysia
> - KTM ETS Extension: Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km), Negeri Sembilan-Johor
> - Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - Ulu Jelai Hydroelectric Project, Pahang
> - West Coast Expressway (233km), Perak-Selangor
> - Central Spine Road (425km), Kelantan-Pahang
> - Pan Borneo Highway (2,324km), Sarawak-Sabah-Brunei
> - The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2), Selangor
> - RAPID Pengerang (opening soon 2019), Johor


*Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgnr9FGve_8


----------



## nazrey

> *Major Megaprojects of KL/Greater KL*
> - MRT2 SSP Line
> - LRT3
> - KVDT
> - EKVE
> - *DASH*
> - SUKE
> - DUKE Phase 3
> - MEX Extension
> 
> *Major Megaprojects of Malaysia*
> - KTM ETS Extension: Electrified Double Track between Gemas-Johor Bahru (192 km), Negeri Sembilan-Johor
> - Ulu Jelai Hydroelectric Project, Pahang
> - West Coast Expressway (233km), Perak-Selangor
> - Central Spine Road (425km), Kelantan-Pahang
> - Kuantan Port Extension, Pahang
> - Pan Borneo Highway (2,324km), Sarawak-Sabah-Brunei
> - The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2), Selangor
> - RAPID Pengerang (opening soon 2019), Johor


*Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83Rta6r5xsw
The Damansara-Shah Alam Elevated Expressway (DASH) is a 20.1 km, 3-lane, dual carriageway expressway that will commence at the Puncak Perdana U10 Shah Alam intersection and serve as a link for Puncak Perdana, Alam Suria, Denai Alam, Kampung Melayu Subang, Jalan Sungai Buloh, RRIM, Kota Damansara, Damansara Perdana and Mutiara Damansara. It will end at the Penchala interchange, linking road users to LDP and SPRINT highways. 12 interchanges will be built along the alignment. The proposed expressway is expected to support rapid developments along the alignment covering U10 Shah Alam, Subang, Kota Damansara and Damansara areas.




































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MgWpycDd_A











> http://www.prolintas.com.my/dash.php


----------



## nazrey

*PLUS wins Asia Pacific StrategicRISK Award*
By NST Business - June 30, 2019 @ 4:21pm










PLUS managing director Datuk Azman Ismail (second from the left) said the win is a clear testament of its team’s ability to engineer a robust risk management system.


> KUALA LUMPUR: PLUS Malaysia Berhad has emerged as the winner of the Asia Pacific StrategicRISK Award in the Risk Programme in the recent Annual Conference Risk Forum 2019 in Singapore.
> 
> The StrategicRISK Award winners were independently judged by a panel of hand-picked risk experts.
> 
> The winners were judged on their risk programme meeting the changing needs of the organization and how it was effectively embedded within the company’s DNA.
> 
> Managing director Datuk Azman Ismail said it is a clear testament of its team’s ability to engineer a robust risk management system.
> 
> “Their commitment and sacrifices are evident as we were picked as the winner over leading world class organisations like Singapore’s Changi, which is the world’s most awarded airport and Bangkok’s Thai Union, a global seafood leader in the finals,” he said in a statement.
> 
> Executive publisher of StrategicRISK in Europe, Middle East and Asia-Pacific William Sanders said the key factor that placed Plus ahead of the other candidates is their authenticity in their approach.
> 
> “Plus demonstrated that they not only understand risk management theatrically, but truly believed in it and are actively applying it,” he said.
> 
> The Asia-Pacific Awards are an important way to recognise and reward organizations and individuals who can demonstrate they have gone the extra mile in 2018 to introduce or improve their risk management strategies in the region, he added.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/06/500381/plus-wins-asia-pacific-strategicrisk-award


----------



## nazrey

> *PROJECT: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2018*
> 
> - East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> - Setiawangsa-Pantai (DUKE phase 3) - 29.8 km
> - Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.8 km
> - Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km
> - Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
> - West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233 km
> *TOTAL: 371.7 KM*





> Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (DUKE 3)


----------



## Taqikelate

*Sabah-Sarawak Link Road nadi baharu pembangunan Borneo

*KUALA LUMPUR: Kerajaan akan terus memperkasakan penyampaian perkhidmatan kepada rakyat Sabah dan Sarawak menerusi pelaksanaan Projek Sarawak-Sabah Link Road.

Menteri Kerja Raya, Baru Bian, berkata projek berkenaan adalah jalan raya baharu menghubungkan Sabah dan Sarawak tanpa melalui Brunei.

Katanya, jajaran baharu berkenaan dianggarkan sejauh 415 kilometer (km) dengan kos kira-kira RM5.35 bilion, bermula dari Long Lama (Marudi) ke Lawas di Sarawak dan berakhir di Sindumin, Sabah.

“Jajaran ini bakal menyediakan akses jalan raya menghubungkan kawasan pedalaman Sarawak dari Ulu Baram di Miri ke Limbang dan Long Semando di Lawas, seterusnya mempertingkatkan mobiliti penduduk dan hasil ekonomi serta pertumbuhan ekonomi setempat.

“Projek Sarawak-Sabah Link Road ini akan dibina secara berperingkat bermula dengan pakej 1 membabitkan jajaran sepanjang 80km dari Lawas-Long Sukang-Long Lopeng hingga Kampung Pa’ Berunut, Sarawak, dengan anggaran kos projek RM1.2 bilion.

“Projek ini dilaksanakan mengikut beberapa fasa tertentu kecuali Kerajaan Persekutuan mempunyai sumber kewangan mencukupi untuk dilaksanakan sekali gus,” katanya.

Beliau berkata demikian pada sidang media selepas menghadiri Majlis Sungkei (Berbuka Puasa dalam dialek Sarawak) Media bersama Menteri Kerja Raya di Ibu Pejabat Jabatan Kerja Raya di sini, malam ini.

Mengulas lanjut, Baru berkata, kerajaan melalui Kementerian Hal Ehwal Ekonomi meluluskan peruntukan berjumlah RM5 juta bagi membolehkan kerja-kerja awalan projek terbabit dilaksanakan secepat mungkin.

Beliau berkata, projek terbabit adalah sesuatu yang baik bagi rakyat Sarawak kerana negeri berkenaan sebelum ini banyak ketinggalan daripada arus pembangunan infrastruktur berbanding negeri di Semenanjung Malaysia.

“Ini berita gembira bagi rakyat Sarawak terutama di Lawas, Limbang dan Miri kerana saya pun berasal dari sana, jadi saya lebih memahami masalah mereka.

“Jadi saya amat berterima kasih kepada Perdana Menteri, Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad kerana terus meluluskan projek berkenaan selepas saya mengemukakan cadangan kepadanya,” katanya.

Katanya, beliau juga berharap apabila siap kelak projek berkenaan dapat membantu menaikkan taraf hidup penduduk setempat menerusi sektor eko-pelancongan, pertanian dan perniagaan.

“Saya percaya projek itu juga dapat membantu banyak tempat menarik seperti Taman Negara Mulu, Gunung Murut (Gunung Tertinggi di Sarawak) dan Batu Lawi yang berada di kawasan sekitar jajaran projek berkenaan,” katanya.

Berita Harian, Nasional, 27 Mei 2019

*Any update about this project?*


----------



## nazrey

Penchala Link, Kuala Lumpur
From GoogleMaps StreetView


----------



## nazrey

Central Spine Road (CSR)









https://www.trover.com/d/256Ls-central-spine-road-kuala-lipis-malaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (DUKE 3)*











https://www.instagram.com/p/B0yLbJLJacB/


----------



## nazrey

PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY
Nyabau -Bakun Junction (NBJ)
http://www.panborneo.com.my/project/nbj/












































[


----------



## nazrey

WCE
https://wzsbinaraya.com/portfolio/west-coast-expressway-section-10/


----------



## nazrey

CSR










Central Spine Road (CSR); Pakej 5 : Raub Bentong Pahang Darul Makmur
https://primercon.com.my/our-project/


----------



## Taqikelate

Boleh share dekat Facebook tak bang?



nazrey said:


> CSR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Spine Road (CSR); Pakej 5 : Raub Bentong Pahang Darul Makmur
> https://primercon.com.my/our-project/


----------



## vhisham

WCE | Terong, Taiping


----------



## sponge_bob

Can someone explain why the government is taking over these highway concessions in Malaysia in the first place???

https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/08/514088/new-highway-takeover-plan-being-considered


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

SUKE


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Use PayDirect for Your Everyday Drive
> https://www.touchngo.com.my/WebLITE.../Promotions/PayDirect/PayDirect_Flyers_A4.pdf


Pay Direct at Tollway 









https://bm.soyacincau.com/2019/04/22/paydirect-touch-n-go-ewallet-16-lebuhraya-lembah-klang/


> From Fb Touch'n Go


----------



## sponge_bob

2 Months later, can anyone explain the news in the link below.???



sponge_bob said:


> Can someone explain why the government is taking over these highway concessions in Malaysia in the first place???
> 
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019/08/514088/new-highway-takeover-plan-being-considered


----------



## nazrey

> *HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2019:*
> *EKVE* – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> *MEX Phase 2* - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
> *DASH* - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> *SUKE* - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> *DUKE Phase 3* - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km


SUKE - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway


logorithm said:


> *SUKE - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway. Picture taken on 28/10/2019.*


----------



## nazrey

> *HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2019:*
> *EKVE* – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> *MEX Phase 2* - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
> *DASH* - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> *SUKE* - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> *DUKE Phase 3* - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9viT-mRmre0


----------



## nazrey

> *HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2019:*
> *EKVE* – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> *MEX Phase 2* - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
> *DASH* - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> *SUKE* - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> *DUKE Phase 3* - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km


*MEX Phase 2* - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgnr9FGve_8


----------



## nazrey

> *HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2019:*
> *EKVE* – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> *MEX Phase 2* - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
> *DASH* - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> *SUKE* - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> *DUKE Phase 3* - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km


*DUKE Phase 3* - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km

IMG_6407 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

>


*Package 5 Central Spine Road from Raub to Bentong scheduled for completion Sept 2020, says deputy works minister*
Wednesday, 04 Sep 2019 07:45 AM MYT



> BENTONG, Sept 4 — The construction of the Package 5 Central Spine Road (CSR) project involving a route from Raub to Bentong for 54 kilometres is expected to be completed in September 2020.
> 
> Deputy Works Minister Mohd Anuar Mohd Tahir said the route was now 87 per cent ready and would be an alternative route to overcome traffic congestion and provide comfort to users.
> 
> “Folks coming home during the festive or school holidays need a better and more comfortable journey because fatal accidents often occur on this route.
> 
> “I think the journey will be very exciting when the route is completed and we can imagine its huge impact on the economic and social situation in this area; Bentong especially will experience a huge economic impact,” he said.


https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...b-to-bentong-scheduled-for-completion/1787022


----------



## nazrey

> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018/04/17/pan-borneo-highway-to-bring-growth


Pan Borneo Highway Sarawak
https://www.facebook.com/panborneoh...-stretch-will-be-opened-to-/1988524847904891/


----------



## nazrey

*Pan Borneo Highway - Sabah*
2,324km (SarawaK-Brunei-Sabah)











http://sabahpanborneo.com/










 









http://sabahpanborneo.com/project-updates/










http://sabahpanborneo.com/project-updates/


----------



## vhisham

Interlink WCE - LATAR Kuala Selangor | 1.12.2019 Part 2/2


----------



## nazrey

*Highway project kicks off*
Jalan Bukit Gambir interchange, Penang
https://www.thestar.com.my/metro/metro-news/2019/11/05/highway-project-kicks-off


----------



## nazrey

> *HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2019:*
> *EKVE* – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> *MEX Phase 2* - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
> *DASH* - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> *SUKE* - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> *DUKE Phase 3* - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km


UPDATE: As of November 2019
DASH






SUKE 






WCE


----------



## nazrey

> https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1607579/hot-spots-coming-along-wce


*WCE UPDATE:* 
The construction work on the expressway was 71 per cent completed (as of December 2019)
http://bernama.com/en/news.php?id=1798208









https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1607579/hot-spots-coming-along-wce









 









https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2019/09/518400/wces-lekir-beruas-stretch-open-end-september

*PERAK SECTION: 1-2 OPENED MAY 2019*
Hutan Melintang to Teluk Intan

*PERAK SECTION: 3-8 OPENED SEPTEMBER 2019*
Lekir to Changkat Chermin and Changkat Chermin to Beruas

*SELANGOR SECTION: 6-8 OPENED DECEMBER 2019*
New North Klang Straits Bypass (NNKSB) to the Bandar Bukit Raja Elevated Intersection


----------



## vhisham

Interlink WCE | Seksyen 2 SKVE Teluk Panglima Garang


----------



## hetfield85

E19 - Sungai Besi - Ulu Kelang Expressway


----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 2 | KESAS ke Jalan Sijangkang Utama


----------



## logorithm

SUKE Cheras-Kajang Highway Interchange. Picture taken on 14/12/2019.

BTW, is there a SUKE-DUKE Interchange? 


 by johnsonwkng, on Flickr


----------



## hetfield85

logorithm said:


> SUKE Cheras-Kajang Highway Interchange. Picture taken on 14/12/2019.
> 
> BTW, is there a SUKE-DUKE Interchange?
> 
> 
> by johnsonwkng, on Flickr


Yes, Taman Hillview interchange.


----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 6 | Bukit Botak, Puncak Alam


----------



## nazrey

*RFID payment at 62 toll plazas from Jan 1*
Bernama December 23, 2019 15:51 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 23): Beginning Jan 1, motorists of class one vehicles can pay toll at 62 toll plazas along 24 highways using their radio-frequency identification (RFID) tags.
> 
> These include the North-South Expressway (the Bangunan Sultan Iskandar toll plaza, Johor Bahru; Kempas,Senai, Johor; and Jitra, Kedah); the KESAS Expressway;the Kajang SILK Highway, and the Butterworth Ring Road.
> 
> In a statement issued today, the ministry said this was a move towards the Multi Lane Free Flow (MLFF) system along the highways to increase the quality of toll payment service in the future.
> 
> “The test run for the RFID has been conducted at selected toll plazas since 2018 and received positive response from motorists. To date, the number of RFID users has exceeded 830,000," the statement said.
> 
> It said the RFID is expected to enable smoother traffic flow at the toll plazas as motorists no longer have to stop to touch their card at the ‘reader’ and there are no extra costs because no battery is used.
> 
> The RFID system uses a sticker which is connected to the Touch 'n Go e-wallet, allowing motorists to top up the value online without having to go to the customer service centre or a top-up centre.
> 
> For further information on the RFID, the public can check https://rfid.touchngo.com.my/.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/rfid-payment-62-toll-plazas-jan-1


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

vhisham said:


> WCE Seksyen 6 | Bukit Kerayong, Kapar | Dec 2019


----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 1 | Bandar Mahkota Banting | Dec 2019


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 3 ・ Sungai Kandis, Klang ・ Jan 2020


----------



## nazrey

*PAN BORNEO HIGHWAY*










 









https://www.propertyhunter.com.my/n...matan-stretch-of-pan-borneo-highway-completed











https://www.hsl.com.my/construction/civil/pan-borneo-highway/










 









http://www.panborneo.com.my/project/ssa/


----------



## SDBryan

What of East Coast Expressway (ECE/LPB) Phases 3 and 4?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 7 | Cross Sungai Selangor [4K VIDEO]


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Rainbow_DASH

sponge_bob said:


> 2 Months later, can anyone explain the news in the link below.???


Basically a populist move to show that they're better at running the show.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Touch 'n Go to expand RFID reach beyond highways and double user base this year*
Syafiqah Salim February 06, 2020 19:17 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 6): Touch n' Go Sdn Bhd, which is planning to expand the use of its RFID tag beyond highways, is targeting to double its RFID tag users — which number one million now — by the end of this year.
> 
> According to Touch ‘n Go chief executive officer Syahrunizam Samsudin, there have been about 55 million transactions registered under the RFID system in the past 18 months, with total transaction value hitting RM110 million.
> 
> The company is now aiming to grow its transaction volume by 10% by end December, Syahrunizam told reporters during the company's Chinese New Year luncheon here today. Touch n' Go, he said, has already achieved 3% of that targeted growth.
> 
> Meanwhile, he said all highways will be RFID-enabled by April this year. Following that, Syahrunizam said Touch 'n Go will expand its RFID ecosystem to parking lots, petrol stations and drive-throughs.
> 
> “We want Malaysians to be part of a global RFID community. RFID technology will be a key enabler to access daily use-cases more conveniently, improve traffic enforcement and management capabilities, and support the Government in providing better mobility services to Malaysians,” he added.
> 
> The parking lots in 20 of the largest malls in Malaysia will be RFID-enabled by the third quarter of this year, said Syahrunizam. By the end of this year, Touch n' Go plans to have the ecosystem ready in selected petrol stations. As for enabling drive-throughs, that target is set to be achieved by the first quarter of next year.
> 
> “For petrol stations, we are working on additional safety tests. This technology is not something new, but we just want to make sure that it works well in our environment. We will work with one partner first, and all the other petrol stations later,” said Syahrunizam, adding that looking for synergetic partners are important.
> 
> For retail drive-throughs, he said the company is looking to partner with companies such as Tealive, McDonald’s and KFC. But nothing is firm yet, he stressed.
> 
> To-date, the Touch n' Go's RFID is available across 22 highways, such as the Ampang-Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH), the Besraya Expressway (BESRAYA) Butterworth-Kulim Expressway (BKE), the Butterworth Outer Ring Road (BORR), and the Duta-Ulu Kelang Expressway (DUKE).
> 
> From Feb 15 onwards, Syahrunizam said it will cost drivers RM35 to install the RFID tag — which has been free during its promotional period — on their vehicles.
> 
> “We are the most competitive in terms of pricing compared with other countries. We want the rakyat to get access to RFID at a reasonable price. I believe it is a fair price,” said Syahrunizam.
> 
> For comparison, he said the installation costs up to RM400 in Singapore, though he explained that the price of the technology depends on the services that are coupled with it.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...ach-beyond-highways-and-double-user-base-year


> https://bm.soyacincau.com/2019/04/22/paydirect-touch-n-go-ewallet-16-lebuhraya-lembah-klang/


----------



## nazrey

*Touch ‘n Go partners Shell Malaysia for RFID fuel payments*
Tan Xue Ying February 12, 2020 20:05 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 12): Touch ‘n Go (TNG) plans to collaborate with Shell Malaysia for the implementation of TNG RFID fuel payments at the latter's petrol stations.
> 
> In a statement today, Touch ‘n Go said the companies intend to sign a memorandum of understanding for collaboration.
> 
> It also announced the complimentary fitment of 10,000 TNG RFID tags at 10 participating Shell stations from Feb 15 to March 31, when customers spend a minimum of RM50 using their TNG ewallet.
> 
> The participating Shell stations are: Shell Wangsa Maju 2, Shell Taman Connaught, Shell STN Minyak Kota Warisan 1, Shell PLUS Highway Jalan Duta Klang Bound, Shell Desa Aman Puri, Shell Jalan Kuchai Lama 2, Shell Kota Damansara Seksyen 6, Shell Sri Hartamas, Shell Jalan Kepong 2 and Shell Jalan Cheras KM 5.5.
> 
> “RFID is a key enabler for smart cities. Through this partnership with Shell Malaysia, we want to bring greater convenience to communities through TNG RFID technology,” said TNG Sdn Bhd chief executive officer Syahrunizam Samsudin.
> 
> “950 Shell stations have become cashless with our TNG eWallet. Soon, Malaysians will be able to experience RFID fuelling that allows payments to be completed at the bay, without any interaction with their mobile phone or point-of-sale system. Furthermore, transaction details are available immediately at the palm of their hands, through the TNG eWallet,” Syahrunizam added.
> 
> In addition, TNG announced a special campaign for e-tunai recipients on the TNG ewallet, whereby from Feb 17 until March 14, e-tunai recipients are entitled to receive a cashback of RM5 + RM2, when they spend a minimum of RM20 at Shell stations nationwide.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/touch-n-go-partners-shell-malaysia-rfid-fuel-payments


----------



## nazrey

RFID in Malaysia


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2020:*
EKVE – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
MEX Phase 2 - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
DASH - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
SUKE - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
DUKE Phase 3 - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km

EKVE- 39 km


----------



## nazrey

DUKE Phase 3









Credit @styflystudio


----------



## nazrey

DASH









Credit @styflystudio


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Highway (Projek Lebuhraya Utara Selatan)
Tunnel @Perak









Credit @wee_ismail77









Credit @akulamatiau


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater Kuala Lumpur Toll expressways*
As of March 2019 


> List of the expressways which are under the administration of the federal Malaysian Highway Authority (MHA). The Malaysian expressways are controlled-access highways.
> 
> 
> North–South Expressway Central Link (ELITE) - 60 km
> Kuala Lumpur–Karak Expressway - 60 km
> South Klang Valley Expressway - 51.7 km
> Kajang–Seremban Highway - 44.3 km
> Damansara–Puchong Expressway - 40 km
> Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km
> New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE) - 35 km
> Shah Alam Expressway - 34.5 km
> Kuala Lumpur–Kuala Selangor Expressway (LATAR) - 32 km
> Besraya Expressway 28.3 km
> *Sprint Expressway - 26.5 km*
> Maju Expressway (MEX) - 26 km
> Guthrie Corridor Expressway - 25 km
> New Pantai Expressway (NPE) - 19.6 km
> Duta–Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE) - 18 km
> New North Klang Straits Bypass - 17.5 km
> Kemuning –Shah Alam Highway - 14.7 km
> Cheras–Kajang Expressway - 11.5 km
> Kuala Lumpur–Seremban Expressway - 8.1 km
> *Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km*
> Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel (SMART Tunnel) - 4 km
> TOTAL: 601.6 km
> Source: www.llm.gov.my


*Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km








*
Credit @fivesoulsfaisol


----------



## nazrey

@Labuan Island, Malaysia


























Malaysia: Concern over Labuan's RM86m Halal Hub - HalalFocus.net - Daily Halal Market News


The Halal Distributing Hub is being increasingly viewed as a "mega economic investment flop" since it had failed to make a single export to domestic or local market.



halalfocus.net

















Binary.com


Binary.com gives everyone an easy way to participate in the financial markets. Trade with as little as $1 USD on major currencies, stock indices, commodities, and synthetic indices.




www.binary.com

















Binary.com


Binary.com gives everyone an easy way to participate in the financial markets. Trade with as little as $1 USD on major currencies, stock indices, commodities, and synthetic indices.




www.binary.com




Borneo2012_534 by Michael Turton, on Flickr
Labuan by Alexei Shulga, on Flickr
DSCF7420 by Michael Turton, on Flickr
IMG_0040 by Lit Han Tan, on Flickr
*Labuan coastal road project to be completed in Dec 2020

















Labuan coastal road project to be completed in Dec


LABUAN (Feb 10): The RM129 million Labuan coastal road project is scheduled for completion in December this year, said Deputy Federal Territories Datu...




www.edgeprop.my




*


----------



## nazrey

Langkawi Island Road, Kedah

















Our Langkawi Island in 40 Photos - We Are From Latvia


Nearly 3 months. Such a long time we have currently spent on Langkawi island in Malaysia doing voluntary work. How it is there? See it on our pictures!



wearefromlatvia.com













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065511990423101440


----------



## nazrey

Penang Island, Penang

















4,211 Malaysia Highway Stock Photos - Free & Royalty-Free Stock Photos from Dreamstime


Download Malaysia Highway stock photos. Free or royalty-free photos and images. Use them in commercial designs under lifetime, perpetual & worldwide rights. Dreamstime is the world`s largest stock photography community.




www.dreamstime.com


----------



## nazrey

New Starbuck outlet at R&R Juru Highway, Penang


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Perak R&R


----------



## nazrey

PLUS Malaysia Berhad. The largest highway operator in Malaysia & Southeast Asia, operating & managing over 1,000 kilometres of highways. PLUS also manages 29 Rest & Services Area (R&R), 50 Lay-bys & 4 overhead bridge restaurants which offer various facilities


----------



## nazrey

Sungai Buloh R&R with restaurants on bridge over the NS expressway











https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/NSE_restaurant.jpg/1024px-NSE_restaurant.jpg











































































Source:


https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=th&pb=!1s0x31cc4f63c5757dd7%3A0xb9790fc25ccee72d!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNymTJh1lxSPEIhGSB5pEFoC6o3FR-s8mpp4M2K%3Dw120-h160-k-no!5zUmVzdCAmIFNlcnZpY2VzIEFyZWEgKFImUikgc3VuZ2FpIGJ1bG9oIC0g4LiE4LmJ4LiZ4Lir4Liy4LiU4LmJ4Lin4LiiIEdvb2dsZQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPb2swsTRX5QbF5bfNXVzPSB7-2CbBVP42JhfGy&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjDsqmd7LLpAhWaILcAHdgDABQQoiowFHoECBEQBg


----------



## nazrey

*TNG RFID self-fitment kit available on Lazada and Shopee*
Bernama
May 15, 2020 17:24 pm +08









TNG RFID self-fitment kit available on Lazada and Shopee


KUALA LUMPUR (May 15): e-Payment solutions provider, Touch ‘n Go Sdn Bhd (TNG), will be selling its Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) self-fitment kit on e-commerce sites, Lazada and Shopee, for RM35 starting tomorrow.TNG RFID is an electronic payment system that allows its users to pass...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway 
(2,325 km)








Pan Borneo Highway to bring growth


FROM a sleepy fishing village in Sematan at the tip of Sarawak, cutting through the bustling city of Kuching and to the wilds and the dazzling beaches of Tawau in Sabah, the 2,325km Pan Borneo Highway straddles the two biggest states in Malaysia.




www.thestar.com.my






















Credit @hairelrayyan








Credit @_panborneohighwaysarawak_








Credit @panborneohighwaysarawak








Credit @panborneohighwaysarawak








Credit @panborneohighwaysarawak








Credit @panborneohighwaysarawak








Credit @panborneohighwaysarawak








Credit @jerryjay391








Credit @manowl.imaging








Credit @msw_go


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> PLUS Malaysia Berhad. The largest highway operator in Malaysia & Southeast Asia, operating & managing over 1,000 kilometres of highways. PLUS also manages 29 Rest & Services Area (R&R), 50 Lay-bys & 4 overhead bridge restaurants which offer various facilities


*Pre-order food services, meal takeaways now available for PLUS customers*
Bernama
May 24, 2020 10:45 am +08









Pre-order food services, meal takeaways now available for PLUS customers


KUALA LUMPUR (May 24): PLUS Malaysia Bhd has upgraded its PLUS mobile application with a pre-order function link provided for takeaway services from Rest and Recreation (R&R) areas in Dengkil (both bounds), Rawang (northbound) and the Sungai Buloh Overhead Bridge Restaurant (both...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 6 | Bukit Hijau, Jeram | May 25, 2020 [4K VIDEO]


----------



## vhisham

WCE Seksyen 6 | Bukit Kerayong ke Bukir Kapar | May 25, 2020 [4K VIDEO]


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Central Spine Road (CSR) - Kelantan/Pahang
NEW!


----------



## Taqikelate

Creditt: Twitter ECERJKR


----------



## nazrey

Sarawak Road











https://www.recoda.com.my/score-areas/samalaju/


----------



## sponge_bob

On the Sarawak and Central Spine projects, are all the segments built or under construction at present...or are some not started yet??


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

WCE 
Perak-Selangor (233 km)


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBxeFlCBJir/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sponge_bob

?


sponge_bob said:


> On the Sarawak and Central Spine projects, are all the segments built or under construction at present...or are some not started yet??


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Kota Bharu-Kuala Krai Highway - 74 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MAL] Malaysia | road infrastructure • Lebuh raya


*Highway from Kota Baru to Kuala Krai expected to be ready in 2024, says Mustapa*
Bernama
June 28, 2020 22:06 pm +08









Highway from Kota Baru to Kuala Krai expected to be ready in 2024, says Mustapa


KOTA BARU (June 28): The 74km highway from Kota Baru to Kuala Krai is expected to be fully completed in 2024, said Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department (Economy) Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed.He said that so far several phases were 50% completed, while the rest was expected to be ready in...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

sponge_bob said:


> On the Sarawak and Central Spine projects, are all the segments built or under construction at present...or are some not started yet??


All are in progressing well:
CSR - Now only package of work section 4 is in construction, other than that was completed.
Pan Borneo Highway - Sarawak section is more progressive than Sabah.



nazrey said:


> Central Spine Road (CSR) - Kelantan/Pahang
> NEW!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *HIGHWAYS PROJECTS IN KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2020:*
> EKVE – East Klang Valley Expressway - (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
> MEX Phase 2 - Maju Expressway extension - Putrajaya-KLIA - 18 km
> DASH - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> SUKE - Sungai Besi-Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway - 31.8 km
> DUKE Phase 3 - Setiawangsa-Pantai - 29.8 km


*EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road)*
39.5 km


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Travel Info

Scenery along LDP Highway (Damansara-Puchong Expressway "Lebuhraya Damansara - Puchong")


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Touch ‘n Go Wins Global Award at ITS World Congress 2017


Touch ‘n Go Sdn. Bhd. (TNGSB) received global recognition after winning the World Congress Hall of...




www.dsf.my





After Touch'n Go now PLUS, Msian infrastructure get quality managements at the world stage.
*PLUS wins gold award at AMEC Global Summit*
Bernama
July 25, 2020 13:19 pm +08









PLUS wins gold award at AMEC Global Summit


KUALA LUMPUR (July 25): PLUS Malaysia Berhad (PLUS) has won the gold award in the Managing Crisis and Reputation category at the International Association for Measurement and Evaluation of Communication (AMEC) Global Summit 2020 Awards.The award ceremony was held in the United Kingdom recently...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## Taqikelate

*Sekitar perasmian Centre Spine Road Seksyen 3E1 (Mentara-Merapoh)



































*
























































Sumber Twitter ECER JKR


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater Kuala Lumpur **fully Toll expressways*
List of the expressways which are under the administration of the federal Malaysian Highway Authority (MHA). The Malaysian expressways are controlled-access highways.


North–South Expressway Central Link (ELITE) - 60 km
Kuala Lumpur–Karak Expressway - 60 km
South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) - 51.7 km
Kajang–Seremban Highway - 44.3 km
Damansara–Puchong Expressway - 40 km
*Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km*
New Klang Valley Expressway (NKVE) - 35 km
Shah Alam Expressway - 34.5 km
Kuala Lumpur–Kuala Selangor Expressway (LATAR) - 32 km NEW
Besraya Expressway 28.3 km
Sprint Expressway - 26.5 km
Maju Expressway (MEX) - 26 km
*Guthrie Corridor Expressway - 25 km*
New Pantai Expressway (NPE) - 19.6 km
Duta–Ulu Klang Expressway (DUKE) - 18 km NEW
New North Klang Straits Bypass - 17.5 km
*Kemuning–Shah Alam Highway - 14.7 km*
Cheras–Kajang Expressway - 11.5 km
Kuala Lumpur–Seremban Expressway - 8.1 km
*Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km*
Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel (SMART Tunnel) - 4 km
TOTAL: 601.6 KM
Source: www.llm.gov.my

*PROJECT: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2020*
UNDER CONSTRUCTION
FULLY TOLL EXPRESSWAYS

East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) (part of Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road) - 39 km
*Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.8 km*
Setiawangsa - Pantai Expressway - 29.8 km (DUKE phase 3)
*Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km*
Maju Expressway extension (MEX II) - Putrajaya - KLIA - 18 km
West Coast Expressway (Taiping, Perak - Banting, Selangor) - 233 km
TOTAL: 371.7 KM

*Eight companies of Prolintas Group attain ISO 37001:2016 certification*
By NST Business
July 31, 2020 @ 10:11am


















Eight companies of Prolintas Group attain ISO 37001:2016 certification | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Eight companies from Prolintas Group of Companies have attained the internationally-recognised ISO 37001:2016 certification for Anti-Bribery Management System (ABMS) from SIRIM QAS.




www.nst.com.my





*Prolintas Brands*








Home - PROLINTAS


PROLINTAS was incorporated as an investment holdings company in 1995. As part of the progressive PNB, we have been intrinsically involved in nation-building right from the beginning.




www.prolintas.com.my





Kajang Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km
Guthrie Corridor Expressway - 25 km
Kemuning–Shah Alam Highway - 14.7 km
Ampang–Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway (AKLEH) - 7.9 km
Sungai Besi - Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.8 km (U/C)
Damansara - Shah Alam Highway (DASH) - 20.1 km (U/C)


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway (2,333 km)
SABAH-SARAWAK











































Newsbreak: Federal and state governments wrangle over Sabah portion of Pan Borneo Highway


FIERCE legal wrangling between Putrajaya and the Sabah government over control of the Pan Borneo Highway has led to a great deal of uncertainty over the RM12.8 billion 700km-long Sabah portion of the highway, sources familiar with the matter tell The Edge.It is understood that the disputes...




www.theedgemarkets.com












Projek Lebuhraya Pan Borneo Sabah catat kemajuan fizikal 22 peratus | Berita Harian


KUALA LUMPUR: Kementerian Kerja Raya memaklumkan projek pembinaan Lebuhraya Pan Borneo (LPB) Sabah setakat 31 Disember lalu, mencatat kemajuan fizikal 22 peratus secara keseluruhan bagi 12 pakej asal dan akan siap sepenuhnya secara berfasa selewat-lewatnya Jun 2023.




www.bharian.com.my












Pan Borneo Highway – ITB Berlin News | The Official Show Daily of ITB Berlin


Posts about Pan Borneo Highway written by jasdeep131




 itb-berlin-news.com












Works Ministry refutes Pan Borneo Highway Sarawak of low quality claim | New Straits Times


KUCHING: The Works Ministry today refuted the claim that the Pan Borneo Highway Sarawak (PBH Sarawak) is specified as grade two or of low quality.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road scheduled for completion in 2023*
By TN Alagesh
July 26, 2020 @ 9:17pm









Central Spine Road scheduled for completion in 2023 | New Straits Times


LIPIS: The 347km toll-free Central Spine Road (CSR), which will reduce travel time and serve as an alternative route for motorists travelling between Bentong and Kelantan, will be completed by 2023.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Lebuhraya Pantai Timur (LPT) *
East Coast Expressway Phase 3










*RM35 mil for LPT3 preliminary works approved — Fadillah*
Bernama
August 04, 2020 00:08 am +08
He said that the preliminary works of the project (150 km) have commenced this month and are expected to be completed by April 2022.









RM35 mil for LPT3 preliminary works approved — Fadillah


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 3): The implementation of the construction of the East Coast Expressway Phase 3 (LPT3) has been approved with preliminary works totalling RM35 million.Senior Minister for Infrastructure Development and Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof said it was approved through a...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Govt to continue with SSLR project — Fadillah*
Bernama
August 03, 2020 23:15 pm +08
The 425-km long SSLR project is the first land route connecting Sabah and Sarawak without going through Brunei.









Govt to continue with SSLR project — Fadillah


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 3): The government is set to continue with the Sarawak-Sabah Link Road (SSLR) project comprising Phase 1 from Lawas to Kampung Pa' Berunut and Phase 2 from Kampung Pa' Berunut to Long Lama.Senior Minister for Infrastructure Development and Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah...




www.theedgemarkets.com






https://www.bernama.com/en/news.php?id=1786571


----------



## nazrey

*Expressways in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2020*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2023 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2021 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2021 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2021 (18 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Highways around Malaysia 2020*

Pan Borneo Highway | SABAH, SARAWAK - 2023 phase by phase onward
*WCE | SELANGOR, PERAK - 2020 phase by phase onward*
CSR | KELANTAN, PAHANG - 2023
Kota Bharu-Kuala Kerai | KELANTAN - 2021
LPT Phase 3 | KELANTAN, TERENGGANU - 2023
Sabah Sarawak Link Road | SABAH, SARAWAK - 2025
Sarawak Coastal Road/Second Trunk Road | SARAWAK - 2026
Kulai Link | JOHOR - 2021
Bukit Gambier Interchange | PENANG - 2022
Nilai-Labu Highway (16.82 km) | NEGERI SEMBILAN - 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road (CSR) | 325 km*
PAHANG


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KL EXPRESSWAYS

































Source: Eagle Eye Studiors youtube channel


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: KUALA LUMPUR EXPRESSWAY
SPE






SUKE


----------



## nazrey

@ Johor


































Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Pahang, Kelantan


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Malaysian Toll Only Expressway 2020
TOTAL LENGTH: 1,960.88 KM
PROJECTS: 370.44 KM

KUALA LUMPUR / GREATER KL*

Lebuhraya Shah Alam (KESAS) - 34.3 km
North-South Expressway Central Link (ELITE) - 63 km
Lebuhraya Cheras-Kajang (GRANDSAGA) - 11.5 km
Lebuhraya Kuala Lumpur-Karak (KLK) - 60 km
Lebuhraya Sungai Besi (BESRAYA) - 28.2 km
New Pantai Expressway (NPE) - 19.6 km
Lebuhraya Damansara-Puchong (LDP) - 40 km
Lebuhraya Bertingkat Ampang-Kuala Lumpur (AKLEH) - 7.4 km
Lebuhraya Kemuning-Shah Alam (LKSA) - 14.7 km
Kajang Traffic Dispersal Link Expressway (SILK) - 37 km
Lebuhraya Kuala Lumpur-Putrajaya (MEX) - 26 km
Lebuhraya Kajang-Seremban (LEKAS) 44.3 km
Western Kuala Lumpur Traffic Dispersal Scheme Expressway (SPRINT) - 26 km
Kuala Lumpur-Kuala Selangor Expressway (KLKS) - 33 km
South Klang Valley Expressway (SKVE) - 52.98 km
New North Klang Strait Bypass (NNKSB) - 17.5 km
Lebuhraya Duta-Ulu Kelang (DUKE) - 30.67 km
Guthrie Corridor Expressway (GCE) - 25 km
Lebuhraya Kuala Lumpur-Seremban (METRAMAC) - 10.5 km
Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (SMART) - 7.5 km
East Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE) 36.16 km *Under Construction*
Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE) - 32 km *Under Construction*
Sungai Besi-Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.18 km* Under Construction*
Damansara-Shah Alam Elevated Expressway (DASH) - 20.1 km *Under Construction*
Putrajaya-KLIA Expressway (MEXII) - 18 km* Under Construction*
*MALAYSIA*

North-South Expressway (NSE) - 783 km
Malaysia-Singapore Second Link (LINKEDUA) - 47 km
Lebuhraya Pantai Timur 1 (LPT1) - 171.1 km
Lebuhraya Pantai Timur 2 (LPT2) - 183.38 km
Butterworth-Kulim Expressway (BKE) - 17.8 km
Butterworth Outer Ring Road (BORR) - 18.93 km
Senai-Desaru Expressway (SDE) - 77 km
Sultan Abdul Halim Mu’adzam Shah Bridge (JSAHMS) - 24 km
Seremban-Port Dickson Highway (SPDH) - 22.8 km
Penang Bridge (JPP) - 17.4 km
West Coast Expressway - 233 km *U**nder Construction*
SOURCE: MALAYSIAN HIGHWAY AUTHORITY
https://www.llm.gov.my/documents/PublishDoc/pub_1578975433.pdf


----------



## nazrey

Asia: Quality of Road 2018
















Best and worst Asian countries for road quality


Road infrastructure is the marker of a country’s development and is significant for safety and satisfaction of the citizens. According to the opinion survey by World Economic Forum very few Asian countries have the best road infrastructure.




www.nationthailand.com


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: *Quality of road infrastructure 2019*
WORLD RANKING/141
ASIA

1 Singapore
4 Hong Kong
5 Japan
9 South Korea
12 Taiwan
19 Malaysia
32 Brunei
45 China
48 India
55 Thailand
60 Indonesia
67 Pakistan
76 Sri Lanka
88 Philippines
89 Lao PDR
97 Cambodia
103 Vietnam

Source:


http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_TheGlobalCompetitivenessReport2019.pdf


----------



## nazrey

When CSR (toll-free) meet LPT (toll-way)!
























Source: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:* TOP LARGEST INFRASTRUCTURES PROJECTS
> 
> 
> Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionPengerang Integrated Complex$27 billionKuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail$16.43 billionEast Coast Rail Link$10.4 billionPan Borneo Highway$7.7 billionMass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line$7.2 billionLight Rail Transit Klang Line$4 billionGemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track$2.31 billionCentral Spine Road$1.93 billionKuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex$1.2 billion


*Pan Borneo Highway*
2,083 km - Four lane dual carriageway JKR R5 standard
Telok Milano (Sarawak)-Serudong (Sabah)








































Source: Pan Borneo Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya-KLIA (MEX Phase 2)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KL-Putrajaya (MEX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ GoogleMaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ GoogleMaps


MEX Phase 1








gallery


----------



## nazrey

*Gadang Holdings bags RM100.34mil contract for Central Spine Road Package II*
By Ayisy Yusof - September 17, 2021 @ 6:06pm
KUALA LUMPUR: Gadang Holdings Bhd's subsidiary, Gadang Engineering (M) Sdn Bhd (GESB), has clinched a RM100.34 million subcontract works for Central Spine Road Package II from Binary Vista Sdn Bhd.

In an exchange filing today, the company said GESB would be the subcontractor to undertake demolition, site clearance, earthwork and access bridge to Kuala Berang, Terengganu.

The subcontract could contribute positively to the earnings and net assets of Gadang for the financial year ending May 31, 2022, and onwards, during the duration of the subcontract.

"The risks factors affecting the subcontract comprise mainly the normal operational and execution risks which the group would take appropriate measures to address them," it added.








Gadang Holdings bags RM100.34mil contract for Central Spine Road Package II | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Gadang Holdings Bhd’s subsidiary, Gadang Engineering (M) Sdn Bhd (GESB), has clinched a RM100.34 million subcontract works for Central Spine Road Package II from Binary Vista Sdn Bhd.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Pan Borneo Highway project almost 70% complete — Fadillah*
Bernama August 14, 2021 18:10 pm +08



> SIBU (Aug 14): The Pan Borneo Highway (LPB) project in Sarawak is now 69.6% complete, said Senior Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof.
> 
> He said based on the contract, the full completion date was targeted to be in Sept 2022; however, due to various constraints including implementation of the Movement Control Order (MCO), delays could not be avoided.
> 
> "We had several limitations such as supply chain problems and rising costs of building materials as well as manpower shortage caused by the standard operating procedure (SOP) compliance.
> 
> "In addition, there were challenges in complying with the different SOPs specially set for each division in Sarawak, which has made it difficult to complete the project in time," he said in a statement today.
> 
> However, he said the federal government had always been committed to ensuring that allocations for major infrastructure projects in the country are sufficient and has worked closely with the Sarawak state government.
> 
> "When the LPB is ready, the people of Sarawak, in particular, will be able to enjoy a more comfortable ride and an efficient road network system,” he said, adding that the highway project could pave the way for a highly skilled workforce in the construction sector.


Pan Borneo Highway project almost 70% complete — Fadillah


----------



## nazrey

*Bintulu*
SARAWAK


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
SPE (29.8 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Widad Group bags RM244.3mil tender for Kota Bharu–Kuala Krai Expressway project*
By NST Business - September 29, 2021 @ 4:46pm
















Widad Group bags RM244.3mil tender for Kota Bharu–Kuala Krai Expressway project | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Widad Group Bhd's (WGB) wholly-owned subsidiary Widad Builders Sdn Bhd (WBSB) has accepted a letter of award (LoA) from the Public Works Department (JKR) for an RM244.3 million project to construct Package 3C of the Kota Bharu–Kuala Krai Expressway (KBKK).




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 39.5 km


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road to be fully completed in 2026, says Fadillah*
Bernama October 07, 2021 17:19 pm +08



> BENTONG (Oct 7): The construction of the Central Spine Road (CSR) from Kuala Krai, Kelantan to the East Coast Expressway Phase 1 (LPT1) junction here is scheduled to be fully completed in 2026, said Senior Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof.
> 
> The 306.8km CSR project, at a total cost of RM7.3 billion, involves six packages with four, namely an over 200km stretch, located in Pahang, starting from Kampung Relong in Kuala Lipis.
> 
> “There were several delays due to the Covid-19 pandemic and the issue of utilities in several areas but we have regained our momentum to continue the construction so that it can be completed according to the plan,” he said.
> 
> Fadillah said this at a media conference after attending a handover ceremony of Package 5 of the CSR from Raub to Bentong at the Mempaga Roundabout here to the Pahang government, which was represented by Menteri Besar Datuk Seri Wan Rosdy Wan Ismail.
> 
> Package 5 is Section 5C, a 5.78km stretch from Kampung Asap to Kampung Sertik, which started on Nov 5, 2015 and was completed on Oct 30, 2018, and Section 5D, namely the Bentong Bypass, which is 22.72km long and completed on April 20, 2021 after work on it started on April 18, 2016.
> 
> Both the sections involved a cost of RM631.98 million and among the constructions were a two-way, four-lane new road, an overpass in Kampung Lebu, nine bridges, a roundabout in Mempaga and multilevel intersections on the Kuala Lumpur-Karak Expressway and Kampung Benus.
> 
> Asked if the overall cost of the CSR project went up due to the Covid-19 pandemic, Fadillah said that to date, the construction cost is still in accordance with the original planning.
> 
> “The sections involved can be used from today (Thursday), with the Bentong Bypass reducing congestion on the existing federal road in Bentong town other than boosting accessibility and generating the economy in the west Pahang area, including the tourism and the small and medium industry sectors,” he said.
> 
> On the original plan of the CSR involving Simpang Pelangai, Bentong to facilitate travel to the south through Negeri Sembilan without entering Kuala Lumpur, Fadillah said it would be continued in stages, depending on the approval of allocations.
> 
> “The allocation for its implementation [to Simpang Pelangai] is not included in the 12th Malaysia Plan (12MP) but it is included in the 2030 Highway Network Development Plan and can probably be accepted in the subsequent Malaysia Plans,” he said.
> 
> In another development, Fadillah said the ministry had also approved an allocation to repair damages to the road to Cameron Highlands through Sungai Koyan, Lipis, with the detailing to be discussed with Pahang state secretary Datuk Seri Dr Sallehuddin Ishak.
> 
> Meanwhile, Wan Rosdy said the construction of the expressway, other than helping to boost the economy, could also reduce road congestion, especially in the town of Bentong during festive seasons and school holidays due to an increase of vehicles heading to Kelantan.
> 
> “The construction of the project also facilitates local residents as the Bentong Bypass shortens travel from Kampung Mempaga to the town of Bentong to 12km or only 20 minutes, compared to 30km prior to this, which can take 45 minutes,” he added.











Central Spine Road to be fully completed in 2026, says Fadillah


BENTONG (Oct 7): The construction of the Central Spine Road (CSR) from Kuala Krai, Kelantan to the East Coast Expressway Phase 1 (LPT1) junction here is scheduled to be fully completed in 2026, said Senior Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof.The 306.8km CSR project, at a total cost of RM7.3...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

CSR


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway - Sabah


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway - Sabah


----------



## DindaKirana

Masterplan toll road in borneo (Kalimantan)


----------



## nazrey

Sabah






Sarawak








>


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*Pan Borneo Highway: Julau alignment to be opened next month*
Bernama
ctober 29, 2021 00:23 am +08


> JULAU (Oct 28): The Julau alignment of the Pan Borneo Highway project is expected to be opened officially in November, said Sarawak Public Works Department, Pan Borneo Highway Unit, Central Zone Office, Work Package Contract Project 07 (WPC07) project manager Syahrul Ismadi Ismail on Thursday.
> 
> He said the alignment which starts from Km1+500 after the KJD Junction and Rajang Teachers Institute until the Km28+500 before the Sungai Jikang Bridge is now in the final phase to obtain the Certificate of Practical Completion (CPC).
> 
> “The alignment is part of the Sarawak Pan Borneo Project which has been completed and the CPC will be issued to the main contractor soon,” he said, adding that the four-lane two-way route was fully opened to the public on October 20.











Pan Borneo Highway: Julau alignment to be opened next month


JULAU (Oct 28): The Julau alignment of the Pan Borneo Highway project is expected to be opened officially in November, said Sarawak Public Works Department, Pan Borneo Highway Unit, Central Zone Office, Work Package Contract Project 07 (WPC07) project manager Syahrul Ismadi Ismail on Thursday.He...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Nilai-Bandar Enstek (Negeri Sembilan)*
16.82km dual carriageway that links Nilai from the North-South Expressway to Bandar Enstek in Labu


----------



## nazrey

*West Coast Expressway (Selangor-Perak)*
The West Coast Expressway is an interstate controlled-access highway running along the west coast of Peninsular Malaysia. The 233-kilometre expressway


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road (Kelantan-Pahang)*
325 km


----------



## nazrey

*PM Ismail Sabri launches Sabah Eastern Zone Pan Borneo Highway*
Bernama November 06, 2021 13:36 pm +08










> KINABATANGAN (Nov 6): Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob on Saturday launched the Sabah Eastern Zone Pan Borneo Highway for the Sandakan-Kinabatangan-Beluran-Telupid alignment.
> 
> The Prime Minister said the project involves three packages, namely package 28, 29 and 30 over 58km involving a cost of RM877 million.
> 
> He said the scope of the project involved works to upgrade the road from a single to dual carriageway, construction of three bridges and a multi-level interchange.
> 
> “When completed, the route would provide a comfortable, efficient and safe land access to residents,” he said when speaking at the launching ceremony at Dataran Tamu Pekan, Kota Kinabatangan here on Saturday.
> 
> Also present were Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department (Sabah and Sarawak Affairs) Datuk Seri Dr Maximus Ongkili, Deputy Sabah Chief Minister Datuk Seri Bung Moktar Radin, and Deputy Works Minister Datuk Arthur Joseph Kurup.
> 
> Ismail Sabri said construction for the project had started this month and it is scheduled to be fully completed in three years in October 2024.
> 
> He said the route would also facilitate logistics and marketing of agricultural produce in Telusid and would also help promote tourism around Sandakan.
> 
> “The implementation of the Sabah Pan Borneo Highway proved the commitment of the federal government in developing a planned, systematic and efficient road infrastructure network for the Malaysian Family here.
> 
> “It is to ensure better socioeconomic development to benefit the people in this state in line with the 12th Malaysia Plan which is the Malaysian Family — A Prosperity, Inclusive and Sustainable Malaysia,” he said.
> 
> On concerns of internet access problems in the rural areas in Sabah, the prime minister said under the National Digital Network (Jendela) programme, the government has allocated RM3.5 billion to build 534 telecommunication towers in Sabah.
> 
> Ismail Sabri said the government assures that the Jendela project will be completed in two years.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ismail Sabri said there are 105 new projects costing RM1.9 billion for Sabah, among them, upgrading roads, electricity supply and clean water.
> 
> He said also approved was the construction of a new multi-purpose hall in Kota Kinabatangan costing RM6 million, a RM3 million Kota Kinabatangan public market and a waste disposal centre in Kinabatangan costing RM3 million.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the media conference after the ceremony, the prime minister said the private finance initiative (PFI) is among the methods being studied to expedite the implementation of the Pan Borneo Highway.
> 
> "There are delays in the implementation [of the project] as the previous government cancelled the PDP (project delivery partner) concept, therefore this time we must find a way to ensure the project is implemented fast for the people among them, PFI is being studied and discussed,” he said.











PM Ismail Sabri launches Sabah Eastern Zone Pan Borneo Highway


KINABATANGAN (Nov 6): Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob on Saturday launched the Sabah Eastern Zone Pan Borneo Highway for the Sandakan-Kinabatangan-Beluran-Telupid alignment. The Prime Minister said the project involves three packages, namely package 28, 29 and 30 over 58km...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

@ SZeagle Eys Studiors


----------



## nazrey

*Work progress of Sabah Pan Borneo Phase 1 project at 62%, Dewan Rakyat told*
Bernama November 10, 2021 14:44 pm +08
Implementation of the Sabah Pan Borneo Highway Phase 1 project, stretching *a distance of 706km*, was divided into 35 packages, he said during the question-and-answer session in the Dewan Rakyat on Wednesday (Nov 10).








Work progress of Sabah Pan Borneo Phase 1 project at 62%, Dewan Rakyat told


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 10): The work progress of the 12 packages in the implementation of Phase 1 of the Sabah Pan Borneo Highway project was 62% as of October, said Deputy Works Minister Datuk Arthur Joseph Kurup.Implementation of the Sabah Pan Borneo Highway Phase 1 project, stretching a distance...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road (Kelantan-Pahang)*
325 km


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road (Kelantan-Pahang)*
325 km


----------



## nazrey

*West Coast Expressway (Selangor-Perak)*
233-kilometre


----------



## nazrey

*Central Spine Road (Kelantan-Pahang)*
325 km


----------



## nazrey

LPT Toll Expressway (COMPLETED 2015)
433 km


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)


----------



## nazrey

Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*West Coast Expressway (Selangor-Perak)*
233-kilometre


----------



## nazrey

*Toll Expressway Projects in Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL 2021*

EKVE (Part of KL Outer Ring Road) - 2022 (39.5 km)
SPE (DUKE) - 2022 (29.8 km)
DASH - 2022 (20.1 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)
MEX PHASE 2 - 2022 (18 km)
SUKE - 2022 (24.4 km)


----------



## nazrey

Johor


----------



## Taqikelate

Pan Borneo Sabah

Kemajuan Projek Lebuhraya Pan Borneo (Nov) - YouTube


----------



## nazrey

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu


----------



## nazrey

New Kuching Flyover, sarawak


----------



## nazrey

Bintulu, Sarawak


----------



## nazrey

*Top 10 Quality of road infrastructure*
Last report by World Economic Forum in 2019
Asia/Asia Pacific


World 
RankingCountry1Singapore4Hong Kong SAR5Japan9Korea, Rep.12Taiwan19Malaysia34Australia45China48India52New Zealand

Europe


World 
RankingCountry2Netherlands3Switzerland6Austria8Portugal11Spain14Denmark15Luxembourg14Slovenia18France20Sweden

North/Central/South America


World 
RankingCountry17United States25Chile30Canada35Ecuador40Dominican Republic49Mexico51Panama61El Salvador85Trinidad and Tobago86Uruguay

Middle East


World RankingCountry7United Arab Emirates10Oman16Qatar24Bahrain26Saudi Arabia37Israel59Jordan79Iran84Kuwait

Africa


World 
RankingCountry21Namibia28Egypt41Morocco43Mauritius47South Africa62Senegal64Kenya68Algeria69Seychelles70Eswatini

Source: https://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_TheGlobalCompetitivenessReport2019.pdf


----------



## Taqikelate

nazrey said:


> Bintulu, Sarawak


Pan Borneo ke ni?


----------



## nazrey

Taqikelate said:


> Pan Borneo ke ni?


No, it is significant road of Bintulu itself and is part of Sarawak Coastal Road.








Works on Coastal Road, Second Trunk Road, Expressway to Start Next Year


PHYSICAL work for the coastal road, second trunk road and the Sebuyau-Lingga-Sri Aman-Betong expressway is expected to commence in the first quarter of next year



www.propertyhunter.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Batang Lupar Bridge, Sarawak
Part of Sarawak Second Trunk Road


----------



## Taqikelate

CSR Seksyen 3BC


----------



## nazrey

Palekbang-Kota Bharu Brudge
KELANTAN




























Palekbang bridge fb


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Malaysian RFID
> *List of PLUS RFID Toll Plazas*


*10pct of PLUS highway users migrated to RFID*
By NST Business - January 18, 2022 @ 11:14am








10pct of PLUS highway users migrated to RFID | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: PLUS Malaysia Bhd says it has recorded an encouraging migration rate of 10 per cent radio-frequency identification (RFID) transactions after its implementation across the entire North-South Expressway on Jan 15.




www.nst.com.my












RFID: PLUS doubles up teams to assist customers at toll plazas


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 18): PLUS Malaysia Bhd has doubled up the teams to assist customers at toll plazas to ensure a smoother travel experience for North-South Expressway users who have migrated to the Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) technology as their toll payment of choice.PLUS, in a...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Bridge Along The Sarawak Coastal Road*
Batang Rambungan Bridge


----------



## nazrey

*Bridge Along The Sarawak Coastal Road*
Batang Lupar Bridge, Sarawak















































Batang Lupar Bridge to enhance Sarawak coastal road driving experience


Sarawak, Batang Lupar Bridge, coastal road




www.bernama.com


----------



## nazrey

*Bridge Along The Sarawak Coastal Road*
Bintulu Jepak Bridge


----------



## Taqikelate




----------



## Taqikelate




----------



## nazrey

A new vision, first of its kind in Malaysia/ASEAN
Oil/Hydrogen fuel/EV Charging station, Sarawak




__ https://www.facebook.com/jonathan.ding/posts/10226996210549955











Another Record Number Of Newly Opened Hydrogen Refuelling Stations In 2021










Four more to be build in Sarawak after Kuching.

Miri
Sri Aman
Bintulu
Sibu









Empat lagi stesen Petros dibina


Empat lagi stesen Petros dibina, Sarawak Update, Info Sarawak terkini, Berita Sarawak terbaru, Suara Sarawak, Sarawak Viral News



www.sanasinisinun.com


----------



## nazrey

*Senior Works Minister: RFID usage has increased 18% since 2017*
Bernama March 01, 2022 17:02 pm +08
















Senior Works Minister: RFID usage has increased 18% since 2017


KUALA LUMPUR (March 1): The usage rate of the Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) or MyRFID tags has increased 18% since it was introduced in 2017, the Dewan Rakyat was told on Tuesday (March 1).Senior Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof said the use of the RFID technology was seen to be...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## Taqikelate

Kerajaan setuju laksana MRT3, tambah baik LPB Sabah Sarawak, projek tebatan banjir - PM


----------



## nazrey

WCE (Perak-Selangor) - 233 km
Jan 2022


----------



## nazrey

CSR (Kelantan-Pahang) - 350 km


----------



## nazrey

SPE (Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## nazrey

DASH (Selangor)


----------



## nazrey

SUKE (Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## nazrey

EKVE (Kuala Lumpur-Selangor)


----------



## nazrey

Sabah Pan Borneo Highway


----------



## nazrey

Johor


----------



## nazrey

Penang


----------



## nazrey

Johor


----------



## nazrey

DASH (Selangor)


----------



## nazrey

*PLUS, TNB collaborate to reduce carbon emissions on highways*
Bernama March 14, 2022 19:26 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (March 14): PLUS Malaysia Bhd (PLUS) and Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) are collaborating to reduce carbon emissions on PLUS highways through sustainability initiatives.
> 
> In a joint statement on Monday (March 14), both parties said the initiatives involve the *development of a network of electric vehicle (EV) charging stations and the installation of energy efficiency monitoring and solar photovoltaic systems at selected rest and relaxation (R&R)* areas along the PLUS highway network.
> 
> The collaboration would enable energy efficiency monitoring and solar photovoltaic systems to be fitted on the roofs of Northbound Ayer Keroh and Tapah R&Rs, with a combined total capacity of over 360-kilowatt peak (kWp).
> 
> TNB president and chief executive officer, Datuk Ir Baharin Din said TNB will provide reliable and stable electricity supply for the EV charging ecosystem.
> 
> “Additionally, TNB also offers solutions to PLUS to optimise electricity costs and support green and sustainable energy sources towards reducing carbon emissions,” he said.
> 
> PLUS managing director Datuk Azman Ismail said the initiative would further increase the network of EV charging stations to provide customers with a smoother, safer and more comfortable journey on PLUS highway.
> 
> “This initiative reaffirms PLUS’s environmental, social and governance commitment to lead the highway industry towards transforming itself into a smart highway that is environmentally sustainable,“ he added.











PLUS, TNB collaborate to reduce carbon emissions on highways


KUALA LUMPUR (March 14): PLUS Malaysia Bhd (PLUS) and Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) are collaborating to reduce carbon emissions on PLUS highways through sustainability initiatives.In a joint statement on Monday (March 14), both parties said the initiatives involve the development of a network of...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

CSR (Kelantan-Pahang) - 350 km


----------



## nazrey

*Over RM400m to repair slopes along federal roads nationwide — minister*
Bernama March 19, 2022 17:46 pm +08








Over RM400m to repair slopes along federal roads nationwide — minister


YAN (March 19): A total of 327 cases of slope failures along federal roads nationwide have been identified, and will be repaired with a total allocation estimated at more than RM400 million, according to Senior Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof.He said most of the federal roads involved...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

SUKE


----------



## nazrey

SPE


----------



## nazrey

*MOT to set up 100 new RTD kiosks nationwide*
Bernama April 01, 2022 23:41 pm +08










> AYER HITAM (April 1): The Transport Ministry (MOT) will be *adding 100 new kiosks at all branches of the Road Transport Department (RTD) nationwide by the end of the year.*
> 
> Its minister Datuk Seri Wee Ka Siong said the ministry would also be placing kiosks at strategic locations such as other government offices, including several ministries apart from LRT and MRT stations in the Klang Valley.
> 
> He said for mobile offices, MOT has provided 20 units of RTD vans which have been improvised for transactions in the open and they could be used by personnel throughout the country to deliver RTD’s reach-out aspirations to the people.
> 
> “With these additional facilities and budget, I am confident and believe the desire of the department to achieve a revenue collection of RM4.12 billion for 2022 could be achieved,” he told reporters after officiating the 76th Road Transport Department Day celebration at Dewan Muafakat in Ayer Hitam here.
> 
> Wee added that to empower RTD services, *MOT is also launching e-Testing (Automated Driving Test & Training System), aimed at improving further the community’s confidence in the driving test system.*
> 
> He said e-Testing is an initiative aimed at enhancing RTD’s delivery system via a more effective driving test system for candidates.
> 
> "The performance assessment of driving test candidates would be conducted electronically (with no interference of humans) and the results of the driving test would be generated in real-time.
> 
> “The ministry is also creating [email protected] which functions as a department providing various services to clients and stakeholders, with efficient management of complaints of various services as among its priority,” he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, at the same ceremony, Wee also launched the new number plate for Putrajaya Federal Territory, which uses the alphabet starting with FE which is open for bidding starting Friday (April 1).











MOT to set up 100 new RTD kiosks nationwide


AYER HITAM (April 1): The Transport Ministry (MOT) will be adding 100 new kiosks at all branches of the Road Transport Department (RTD) nationwide by the end of the year.Its minister Datuk Seri Wee Ka Siong said the ministry would also be placing kiosks at strategic locations such as other...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Touch 'n Go Group’s digital forays, and a reboot of Malaysian highways*
April 09, 2022 09:30 am +08
The four highway concession companies and the respective highways to be taken over by ALR are 

Kesas Sdn Bhd (Kesas Expressway)
 Syarikat Mengurus Air Banjir dan Terowong Sdn Bhd (SMART Tunnel)
Sistem Penyuraian Trafik KL Barat Sdn Bhd (SPRINT Expressway)
Lingkaran Trans Kota Sdn Bhd (Damansara-Puchong Expressway or LDP)









Touch 'n Go Group’s digital forays, and a reboot of Malaysian highways


KUALA LUMPUR (April 9): Touch 'n Go Group (TNG Group) has been in the spotlight recently with its latest micro-loan product, GOpinjam, which charges borrowers interest rates of between 8% and 36% per year.With this addition to its suite of services offered via its Touch 'n Go eWallet, the group...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*PLUS to explore new technologies from 2023 as it transitions towards RFID adoption*
Bernama April 18, 2022 17:09 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (April 18): PLUS Malaysia Bhd will continue to gather data and make further refinements and explore potential integration with new emerging technologies from 2023 and beyond as it transitions towards RFID adoption.
> 
> The highway toll operator said it also looks forward to seeing the introduction of RFID for heavy vehicles, such as lorries and buses.
> 
> “The year 2022 will continue to be a year for data collection via AI machine-learning, system enhancement and fine-tuning to make the journey experience even smoother,” it said in a statement.
> 
> Since the RFID launch, the company said it had used and applied the best global industry practices and equipment.
> 
> “All our gantry-mounted readers conform to the ISO IEC180000-6C certification requirements.
> 
> “The implementation of the automated number plate recognition technology and our toll validation centre support complement RFID and take us towards multi-lane free-flow,” it added.
> 
> The company also emphasised that the RFID tag retail price is not decided or levied by PLUS in any way, and that is the sole discretion of Touch 'n Go, which is the owner of payment gateway products including the Touch 'n Go card and SmartTAG device.
> 
> “The remit for PLUS is the installation, system integration and operation of gantry-mounted readers at toll plazas, while maintaining the ISO IEC180000-6C standard,” it disclosed.
> 
> RFID is an additional choice for highway toll payment.
> 
> The toll plazas already have Touch 'n Go and SmartTAG and now a third option, namely RFID, is available for all to choose from.
> 
> “It offers customers the freedom to choose whichever lane is most free-flowing to maximise their toll payment convenience,” PLUS said. “There are 24 fitment centres along PLUS highways, which are part of over 60 Touch 'n Go RFID fitment centres nationwide.”











PLUS to explore new technologies from 2023 as it transitions towards RFID adoption


KUALA LUMPUR (April 18): PLUS Malaysia Bhd will continue to gather data and make further refinements and explore potential integration with new emerging technologies from 2023 and beyond as it transitions towards RFID adoption.The highway toll operator said it also looks forward to seeing the...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> A new vision, first of its kind in Malaysia/ASEAN
> Oil/Hydrogen fuel/EV Charging station, Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four more to be build in Sarawak after Kuching.
> 
> Miri
> Sri Aman
> Bintulu
> Sibu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empat lagi stesen Petros dibina
> 
> 
> Empat lagi stesen Petros dibina, Sarawak Update, Info Sarawak terkini, Berita Sarawak terbaru, Suara Sarawak, Sarawak Viral News
> 
> 
> 
> www.sanasinisinun.com











Another Record Number Of Newly Opened Hydrogen Refuelling Stations In 2021
Kuching, Sarawak
















































Petros’ Multi-Fuel Station In Sarawak Caters To Vehicles Powered By Petrol, Diesel, Electricity Or Hydrogen


Earlier this month, Petroleum Sarawak (Petros) launched its first multi-fuel station in Darul Hana, which caters to vehicles powered by...




fuelcellsworks.com












Petros multi-fuel station Sarawak-28 - Paul Tan's Automotive News







paultan.org


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Sarawak Coastal Road Network | KuchingBorneo
> 
> 
> The Sarawak Coastal Road Network is set to provide the Sarawak's coastal area with better access and seamless connectivity between towns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuchingborneo.info


*Batang Paloh Bridge (Sarawak) - 2023*
1.7 km




__ https://www.facebook.com/aeizzatkassim/posts/10220140528053329






__ https://www.facebook.com/saccgroup/posts/3220841151498447


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Sarawak Coastal Road Network | KuchingBorneo
> 
> 
> The Sarawak Coastal Road Network is set to provide the Sarawak's coastal area with better access and seamless connectivity between towns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuchingborneo.info


*Muara Lassa Bridge, Sarawak - 2023*
2.4 km




__ https://www.facebook.com/Borneo8888/posts/2138453819790166






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=290190872904683&id=100951018495337






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=100951818495257&id=100951018495337


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Toll Road Projects 2022*


ProjectLengthSetiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE)29.8 kmSungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE)31.8 kmDamansara-Shah Alam Expressway (DASH)20.1 kmEast Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)39.5 km

UPDATE:
April-May 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Toll Road Projects 2022*


ProjectLengthSetiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE)29.8 kmSungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE)31.8 kmDamansara-Shah Alam Expressway (DASH)20.1 kmEast Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)39.5 km

UPDATE:
April-May 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Toll Road Projects 2022*


ProjectLengthSetiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE)29.8 kmSungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE)31.8 kmDamansara-Shah Alam Expressway (DASH)20.1 kmEast Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)39.5 km

UPDATE:
April 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Toll Road Projects 2022*


ProjectLengthSetiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE)29.8 kmSungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE)31.8 kmDamansara-Shah Alam Expressway (DASH)20.1 kmEast Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)39.5 km

UPDATE: SUKE
April 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Toll Road Projects 2022*


ProjectLengthSetiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE)29.8 kmSungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE)31.8 kmDamansara-Shah Alam Expressway (DASH)20.1 kmEast Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)39.5 km

EKVE


----------



## nazrey

*Peninsular Malaysia Road Projects 2022*


ProjectStateLengthWest Coast Expressway (WCE)Selangor-Perak223 kmCentral Spine Road (CSR)Pahang-Kelantan325 kmNilai-Labu-Enstek ExpresswayNegeri Sembilan16.8 km


----------



## nazrey

*Peninsular Malaysia Road Projects 2022*


ProjectStateLengthWest Coast Expressway (WCE)Selangor-Perak223 kmCentral Spine Road (CSR)Pahang-Kelantan325 kmNilai-Labu-Enstek ExpresswayNegeri Sembilan16.8 km


----------



## nazrey

Opened Jan 2022


----------



## nazrey

*Peninsular Malaysia Road Projects 2022*


ProjectStateLengthWest Coast Expressway (WCE)Selangor-Perak223 kmCentral Spine Road (CSR)Pahang-Kelantan325 kmNilai-Labu-Enstek ExpresswayNegeri Sembilan16.8 km


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

CSR


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Borneo Road Projects 2022*


ProjectStatePan Borneo HighwaySarawak/Sabah/BruneiSarawak Second Trunk Road/Coastal RoadSarawakSarawak-Sabag Link RoadSarawak/Sabah


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway to be completed in next five years, says Fadillah


KUCHING (May 22): The Pan Borneo Highway project is expected to be ready in the next five years, including construction of the Trans Borneo Highway that will connect Sarawak and Sabah.Senior Works Minister, Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof said construction of the Pan Borneo Highway had so far reached...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Unusual traffic pattern? Kuala Lumpur is free-flow, but the north-south expressway is totally congested.


----------



## nazrey

ChrisZwolle said:


> Unusual traffic pattern? Kuala Lumpur is free-flow, but the north-south expressway is totally congested.


It is 3 big days of holiday recently since it is Malaysian King (Yang Di Pertuan Agong) birthday


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Another Record Number Of Newly Opened Hydrogen Refuelling Stations In 2021
> Kuching, Sarawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petros’ Multi-Fuel Station In Sarawak Caters To Vehicles Powered By Petrol, Diesel, Electricity Or Hydrogen
> 
> 
> Earlier this month, Petroleum Sarawak (Petros) launched its first multi-fuel station in Darul Hana, which caters to vehicles powered by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuelcellsworks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petros multi-fuel station Sarawak-28 - Paul Tan's Automotive News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paultan.org


SARAWAK
*Works on Samalaju hydrogen production plant set to start this year, says deputy minister*
BY RINTOS MAIL ON JUNE 5, 2022, SUNDAY AT 7:00 AM








Works on Samalaju hydrogen production plant set to start this year, says deputy minister


KUCHING (June 5): The construction of the hydrogen production factory in Samalaju, Bintulu is expected to kick off this year. In stating this, Deputy Minister for Energy and Environmental Sustainability Dr Hazland Abang Hipni said the project, hailed as the first of its kind in Sarawak, would be




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## nazrey

Sarawak Pan Borneo Highway at 83.04 pct completion, says Works Ministry - Borneo Post Online


KUCHING (June 10): The Sarawak Pan Borneo Highway spanning 786km from Telok Melano to Pujut Link Road is now 83.04 per cent completed, said the Works Ministry. The ministry said Work Package 2, from Sematan to Sungai Moyan Bridge, KSR Interchanges (Mile 4½, Mile 6, Mile 7, and Mile 10) spanned...




www.theborneopost.com


----------



## nazrey

Twenty sections in Phase 1 of Pan Borneo Highway to be completed this year, says Fadillah


MIRI (June 11): Twenty out of 25 sections in Phase 1 of the Pan Borneo Highway are expected to be fully completed this year, said Senior Works Minister Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof.The remaining five sections, namely Bukit Begunan, Spaoh, Lambir, Tatau and Sarikei, are expected to be ready in April...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

@ Sarawak

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503215599719096325


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Kuala Lumpur/Greater KL Toll Road Projects 2022*


ProjectLengthSetiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE)29.8 kmSungai Besi–Ulu Klang Elevated Expressway (SUKE)31.8 kmDamansara-Shah Alam Expressway (DASH)20.1 kmEast Klang Valley Expressway (EKVE)39.5 km

UPDATE:
June 2022


----------



## nazrey

Pan Borneo Highway (2025-2028) | Sabah, Sarawak






Central Spine Road (2025) | Pahang, Kelantan






West Coast Expressway (2025) | Selangor, Perak


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey

*Sarawak Coastal Road*
896km
















@ CRBC Muara Lassa Bridge Project Management


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

CSR 
Pahang Section @ Raub


----------



## nazrey

CSR
Kelantan Section @ Gua Musang


----------



## nazrey

TNB to set up charging points for EVs along PLUS highways


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 2): Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) will build electric vehicle (EV) charging infrastructure along the North-South Expressway, as part of its collaboration with PLUS Malaysia Bhd, TNB President and Chief Executive Officer Datuk Baharin Din said on Tuesday (Aug 2).The utility firm is...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Shell and Porsche Asia Pacific* today announced the start of operations of a HPC station in Tangkak, Johor. This HPC station marks the start of the construction of 12 charge points at six Shell stations strategically located along Malaysia’s North-South highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.grandprix.co.th/porscheasiapacific-shell-evcharging/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell and Porsche extend electric vehicle high-performance charging network from Malaysia to Thailand
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, January 13, 2022 – Customers will be able to charge their electric vehicles (EV) quickly along the North South Highway in Malaysia for a reliable and seamless drive from Singapore through Malaysia to Thailand later this year. This will be the first high-performance charging (HPC)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shell.com.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Performance Charging Is Here
> 
> 
> Southeast Asia’s first cross-border 180kW high performance charging (HPC) network is here! We’re bringing one of the highest charging capacities for EVs across Malaysia and Singapore to your nearest Shell Recharge HPC station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shell.com.my


*Shell Recharge*
Shell Recharge EV fast charging tested in Malaysia – 180 kW of DC power in a Porsche Taycan in Tangkak (Johor)!








































Shell Recharge EV fast charging tested in Malaysia – 180 kW of DC power in a Porsche Taycan in Tangkak! - paultan.org


Use our referral code R88W3N2T when you download the ParkEasy app and you’ll get some free credits to try it out. Electric vehicles are the talk of the town, now that these cars are (almost) …




paultan.org


----------

